# Blueberry, Sharksbreath, LSD, Kushberry and Red Dragon 600W Homemade Cabinet Grow



## SL2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well here we go. I am so psyched! My third grow (first journal) and FINALLY I got some good shit to grow! Hell Yeah!!! Anybody want to ride??? lol And to finally know WTF I am smoking. (Sorry Im am little tongue-hanging- numb right now, lol) Been reading a lot the last year or so here on RIU and have learned A LOT. Man let me tell you brother, if you can dream it up they are doin it hereYou can find all differing opinions on all subjects. I research the shit out of everything. Thats just me. Especially if Im layin down some a lot of my hard earned cash. FcknA, better be some good equipment. One thing life has taught me is you get what you pay for unless you steal it! lol 

As you can see I went from no seeds to Too GD many. Anybody wants some? lol I drove myself nit just trying to decide what to grow first. Good or bad here is what I chose and what is left ready and waiting!!! 

I tried to match them based on flower time and height. That is the reason for the colors. Yawl let me know if I fucked up! lol

*The Winners are: Germed 12-21-09*
Barneys Farm LSD (2 Planted) fem
DP Blueberry (2 Planted) fem
DNA Sharksbreath (2 Planted, 4 left) reg
Barneys Farm Red Dragon (1 Planted) fem
DNA Kushberry (1 Planted) fem








*On Deck! *
DP Strawberry Cough (2 ea)
Big Buddha C H I E S E L (1 ea)
Green House Super Lemon Haze (2 ea)
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (2 ea)

In the BULL Pin
DNA Sharksbreath (4 ea)
DNA Chocolope (1 ea)
MarijuanaSeeds.nl White Widow (4)
MarijuanaSeeds.nl Big Bud (4) 


Freebees
Dinafem Blue Hash (1 ea)
Dinafem Power Kush (1 ea)
Dinafem White Widow (1 ea)
Dinafem Moby Dick (2 ea)
DNA Hashplant Haze (2 ea)


Christmas Specials courtesy of DNA / Attitude
LA Confidential x Skunk (3 ea)
Kandy Kush x Skunk (3 ea)
Kushberry x Skunk (3 ea) 
Sleestack x Skunk (3 ea)
OG18 x Skunk (3 ea)







Set up
I havnt Finished my new BIGGER flower cabinet yet. I will convert my current flower cabinet and veg in it when the new one is finished so I can move my white widow and big bud. See https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/284445-homemade-flower-cabinet.html link in sig. I will keep the fan/filter but install my T5, add a shelf middle ways for the conversion.








I veg under a 8 Bulb, 4 T5. Cant remember who makes it and I cant find it any more. It has a switch to run just the 4 outside or the 4 middle bulbs separately. 






















I am using FF soil and nutes. 












Lets Germinate!







I been germin in rock wool cubes but decided to try FF Light Warrior. I used some clear cups to see the root development. I also put about 1/3 Ocean forest on the bottom and filled with Light Warrior on the top. 








The beginning of a wonderful relationship! Lol SB seed in its new home








Put them in the tray, place tray on seed heating mat and water, cover with dome and bake til popped! lol














I use a 2 T5 for the dome light with a homemade reflector.





















Lets BAKE! See ya when they Pop!!!








I welcome all comments and appreciate any advice.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 21, 2009)

subscribed can't wait to see this unfold


----------



## SL2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to have you along Tom!!!


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 22, 2009)

you are a leader
i am a follower

lets play are parts


----------



## nanskies (Dec 22, 2009)

wow looks good...sudscribed


----------



## nanskies (Dec 22, 2009)

roots dont like light


----------



## couchlock907 (Dec 22, 2009)

go team fox farm! looks gud i use the same lw and of from foxfarm and all their nutes 2!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 22, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> you are a leader
> i am a follower
> 
> lets play are parts


Im just a dude payin a dude pretending to be another dude...lol



nanskies said:


> wow looks good...sudscribed


Thanks nanskies



nanskies said:


> roots dont like light


Thats what I have read. Jerry Garcia used clear cups to germ in his thread and they did fine. You can see when the roots are growing good. It was kinda cool. Air is what kills them. Once I can see they are growing good I will tansplant to smart pots. I could tape the sides of a couple as an experiment to see. Thanks for the comment.



couchlock907 said:


> go team fox farm! looks gud i use the same lw and of from foxfarm and all their nutes 2!


Did not know there was a team...But I am glad to be a part of it! 

I think I am going to mix some LW about a quarter or third with the OF in the grow pots.


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Subscribed.._ I will be here for the ride_


----------



## FOAM (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice setup man, I also use FF soils & nutes. I'll be watching to see how the kushberry works out for you, I just got my free ufo from attitude the other day and plan to crack some seeds soon. 

subscribed


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 22, 2009)

Subscribed! Cant wait to this go!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 22, 2009)

hunt4pot1 said:


> Subscribed.._ I will be here for the ride_


Welcome hunt4pot1



FOAM said:


> Nice setup man, I also use FF soils & nutes. I'll be watching to see how the kushberry works out for you, I just got my free ufo from attitude the other day and plan to crack some seeds soon.
> 
> subscribed


Thanks FOAM glad you have you along. 

Here is a Kushberry link. I was going to grow it with my Kushberry x Skunk but after seeing this I could not wait! lol 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/248279-growlab-tent-1000w-fox-farms-15.html

Crackumup...we can grow together!!!

I may try some Dyna-Grow Nutes that Uncle Ben uses and do a FF vs DG test on the BB, SB and LSD


----------



## SL2 (Dec 22, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Subscribed! Cant wait to this go!


Hey SomeGuy, howsit going? I hear ya man. I want to check them every hour to see if they popped! lol

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 23, 2009)

And the winner is:

Blueberry #1






In second place: 

Blueberry #2






That is weird that both BB popped first. No signs from the others yet.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Dec 23, 2009)

dam skeet u are a motivated sob arent you. everything looks good. the big bud seems to lack a little on the crystal production dont you think or is that just the pics? as soon as i find the elusive camera battery charger ill shoot u an update of the plants. one thing i know i need is more light but i just dont have the cash for a mh and hps at the same time. i want these babies big about 4to5 feet would be fucking awsome.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey T420A
dam skeet u are a motivated sob arent you. I am LAID OFF and bored as shit! lol Plus my business is shit. I have had two calls in 6 weeks. Anyway FUCK that where you been man? You must have a job! lol I hope you do brother, Happy Holidays to you and your familyeverything looks good. Thanks man I appreciate it. 
the big bud seems to lack a little on the crystal production dont you think or is that just the pics? No man you are right on, I was thinking the same thing. It could be the nine buds I chopped off that MF..Low on money outa weed whats a guy to doI dont know and dont care Im babyin the two WW to get some good smoke, til then I dedicated the BigBud to tide me overLOL 
lolas soon as i find the elusive camera battery charger ill shoot u an update of the plants. Please do, caint wait to see themPost yo shit on my thread anytime brother
one thing i know i need is more light but i just dont have the cash for a mh and hps at the same time. when you do get the money get a digital it will burn both I like galaxy been great for me so far..unless you need both, then use what you have for veg(hopefully its mh t5 or cfl), and new one for veg, I like my 600 but I cant find a mh bulb for it but no worries I use my T5 for veg and it is great..
i want these babies big but tout 4to5 feet would be fucking awsome. I hear ya man, I want to grow those Donkey Dick colasmy first cousin, a farmer, Louisiana, back in the late 70 early 80 grew some 17 footers, no SHIT, the best came from the 44+ year old chicken pin, coyotes got the chickens, then years later it was couss best grow spot, best shit I ever had, sticky as hell, barely keep it lit, THC on your fingers and lips, Eye closing Louisiana Thunder FUCK was the name!!! lol


----------



## the420 apprentice (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for the kind words skeet and yes the familly is doing fine. and actually we got number 3 cooking in the oven now. beeing out of work sucks, i was out of work for about 8 months and finally got a job in june and redwings as a industrial sales rep. so what is the bis skeet? i think we established were both in the south right. im in the carolinas, were u chilling at? oh shit i forgot to ask how was the hermie smoke? good idea i should get a dual ballast that will burn both. duhu


----------



## sogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

I have my chair pulled up now...sorry I am late...I am excited to see this go down....Keep it Green


----------



## SL2 (Dec 24, 2009)

the420 apprentice said:


> thanks for the kind words skeet and yes the familly is doing fine. and actually we got number 3 cooking in the oven now. beeing out of work sucks, i was out of work for about 8 months and finally got a job in june and redwings as a industrial sales rep. so what is the bis skeet? i think we established were both in the south right. im in the carolinas, were u chilling at? oh shit i forgot to ask how was the hermie smoke? good idea i should get a dual ballast that will burn both. duhu


congrats on #3 and the job man. 3 kids you better have a job!!! lol

its a construction, remodel and handyman company. I have my home improvement contractor lic. 

I just moved from SC to TN a year and a half ago. Carolinas tax the shit out of ya. 

I had to chop early because I had to move, died to quick but the hermie smoke wasnt bad. Fuckin seeds everywhere! lol

What do you have now? Get the digital ballast and your set. Burns mh or hps. i just cant find a 600 mh bulb. 400 and 1000 yes. The 1000 you can get a dual arch bulb, red and blue, but the bulb is like $180


----------



## SL2 (Dec 24, 2009)

sogrow said:


> I have my chair pulled up now...sorry I am late...I am excited to see this go down....Keep it Green


Welcome sogrow

Its just getting started. Sharksbreath #2 showed itself this morning. 3 down 5 to go!!!

I have been drooling over your kushberry, I hope mine is half as nice as yours. Everyone should check it out!!!


----------



## the420 apprentice (Dec 24, 2009)

for some its been a bad year but luckily for me this year has been pretty good. home improvement you say, had a business with my dad for about 4years when the housing went down a couple years ago my builder put the brakes on everything. so that was the end of that. i got a group friends together to place that seed order so we can rack up on the freebies. the light im using now is cfls for veg and that 1000 that i had before. so your saying if i just get the right ballast it will burn both bulbs? that would be awesome. i must look into that, good looking out skeet thanks.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Dec 24, 2009)

i cut my little ak and two snow auto flowering ones this morning. they stayed really small and i didnt concentrate on them like i should have. but still lots of crystals and great smell, very little nutes so it should smoke clean. i shoot you some pics when trimmed and cured.


----------



## sogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Welcome sogrow
> 
> Its just getting started. Sharksbreath #2 showed itself this morning. 3 down 5 to go!!!
> 
> I have been drooling over your kushberry, I hope mine is half as nice as yours. Everyone should check it out!!!


Thanks for the compliments bro...I am sure yours are gonna turn out bomb bomby....I was thinking of going with DNA Sharksbreath next.
Here is some motivation for ya!!!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 24, 2009)

the420 apprentice said:


> for some its been a bad year but luckily for me this year has been pretty good. home improvement you say, had a business with my dad for about 4years when the housing went down a couple years ago my builder put the brakes on everything. so that was the end of that. i got a group friends together to place that seed order so we can rack up on the freebies. the light im using now is cfls for veg and that 1000 that i had before. so your saying if i just get the right ballast it will burn both bulbs? that would be awesome. i must look into that, good looking out skeet thanks.


Yea it will burn both. Check out the specs. Here is a link where I got mine:

http://www.horticulturesource.com/grow-lighting-systems-fixtures-movers-ballasts-sockets-reflectors-components-c21/ballasts-capacitors-parts-s23/sunlight-supply-galaxy-electronic-ballasts-1000-120-240-volt-p4693/?osCsid=dcc073bd3eef615221c00b2781a0e398

Here is the Cheapest I knowof but check shipping cost:
http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-light-ballasts-3/1000-watt-ballasts-14/galaxy-electronic-ballast-1000-watt-21.html



the420 apprentice said:


> i cut my little ak and two snow auto flowering ones this morning. they stayed really small and i didnt concentrate on them like i should have. but still lots of crystals and great smell, very little nutes so it should smoke clean. i shoot you some pics when trimmed and cured.


Hell, shoot me some BUD!!! lol

Im sure they will be good...Would love to seen them Post them when you can...


----------



## SL2 (Dec 24, 2009)

sogrow said:


> Thanks for the compliments bro...I am sure yours are gonna turn out bomb bomby....I was thinking of going with DNA Sharksbreath next.
> Here is some motivation for ya!!!!!!


That is freakin Beautiful!!!! I am gonna learn that back lighting setup. Need to pick up a tri pod. See if I can get some awesome pics. Just need some awesome colas to photograph!!! lol

I am looking forward to Sharksbreath as well. Sounds gooooood from what I have read...


----------



## SL2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Two Blueberry popped yesterday. Today the Sharksbreath #2, the LSD #1 and the Red Dragon popped. The SB root grew up and was curling back down. After a few hours it seemed to struggling so I gently with tweezers got it in the right position. Not sure if it will be ok SO, I put another SB and a LA Confidential x Skunk into germ. I modified my new germ technique. I placed the germ cup in a glass and slowly filled it with water till the water in the glass was equal with the cup totally full. Then set the cup out to drain. It really hydrated the LW and OF. Put in the seeds. Hopefully they will pop quick...Man I hope I dont end up with TEN plants, LOL

BB 1 & 2







LSD 1







RD







SB 2 the little root was growing ass backerds...


----------



## SL2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I should have check before I posted. 7 out of the 8 have sprouted. Just waiting on SB2 and the ones germed today...


----------



## GPD.831 (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like the start to a beautiful grow! Mind if I take a seat?


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

GPD.831 said:


> Looks like the start to a beautiful grow! Mind if I take a seat?


By all means, please do, the more the merrier!!!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I guess I should not post when Im high...lol The only one that has not shown itself is LSD 2 not SB 2. DUH! 

If these last three pop I will have 10 for 10. Cabinet is gonna be *CROWDED!* lol

The two BBs are stretchin too much. Put my 2' fluro real close and started the fan. Hope this will slowem down and bulk up the stems. My 2' T5 is too intence for them right now. Once they have bigger leaves Ill put the 2' T5 on them. Hopefully by mid next week I can put them under the 4' 8 bulb T5 get this party goin!!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad to see you've got a new journal up skeet, I'll be throwing in my 2 cents here and there.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, and I like your Light Warrior on top Ocean Forest on bottom thing, but you could probably use 1/3 LW and 2/3 OF instead of the other way around. The LW is completely devoid of nutrients, but has the good mycorrhizae and humic acid that helps the seed sprout and the roots grow, so if you sprout into a thin layer of that and let the roots grow down into a thicker bunch of ocean forest with nutrients already available, you probably won't need to fertilize immediately (though a light application of Big Bloom never hurts!).

Doesn't make much difference I guess. Read the directions on the LW carefully though, as they suggest feeding Big Bloom within 5 days or something.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Glad to see you've got a new journal up skeet, I'll be throwing in my 2 cents here and there.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Hey Jerry

Thanks man. Its fun to grow again and with some quality beans. 

Please do, hell you can throw in 50 cents! I need all the help I can get... 

This soil is a diff mind set than hydro. I followed your germ technique with my own little twist...

Lookin forward to seeing new pics of your girls...

*Merry Christmas to you and your family my friend...*


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Oh, and I like your Light Warrior on top Ocean Forest on bottom thing, but you could probably use 1/3 LW and 2/3 OF instead of the other way around. The LW is completely devoid of nutrients, but has the good mycorrhizae and humic acid that helps the seed sprout and the roots grow, so if you sprout into a thin layer of that and let the roots grow down into a thicker bunch of ocean forest with nutrients already available, you probably won't need to fertilize immediately (though a light application of Big Bloom never hurts!).
> 
> Doesn't make much difference I guess. Read the directions on the LW carefully though, as they suggest feeding Big Bloom within 5 days or something.


Thanks J. I should have asked you first! lolI debated on how much OF to add in the bottom. That was my thought on adding the OF so I wouldnt have to mix up small amounts of diluted nutes just for the seedlings. I thought it might be too much for the seedlings right off the bat. But now that you made me think about it and reading the LW bag again *I agree with you.* Should have added more OF in the cup. If using LW only the bag says add big bloom within first five days then once germed feed grow big second week. 

Thanks for your input. That is what its all about *Fine Tuning the Technique*!!! Having 7 of 8 pop in three days I could not be happier

What are your thoughts on adding LW to the OF grow pot? What ratio do you think?


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

8 for 8
Best germ rate I ever had. Rock on LW and my new germ method. Anyone need some rockwool cubes? lol

I am sure having quality fresh beans helps a lot...

Merry Freakin Christmas to me!!! lol...and all my friends on RIU


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 25, 2009)

SL2 said:


> What are your thoughts on adding LW to the OF grow pot? What ratio do you think?


Again, the LW has mycorrhizae and humic acid, two things ocean forest surprisingly does not, so I think mixing them is good. I just transplanted some clones into a 3-1 mix BioBizz Light Mix to Light Warrior. The BioBizz is just a peat-based grow mix with very little nutrients...I don't like the new South Carolina produced Ocean Forest so I decided to try something new. I love the original cali-based ocean forest though.

So yeah, 3 or 4 parts ocean forest to 1 part light warrior should be good.

Congrats on the perfect germination rate!


----------



## MRLD (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice setup...and im going to follow through this grow....


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Again, the LW has mycorrhizae and humic acid, two things ocean forest surprisingly does not, so I think mixing them is good. I just transplanted some clones into a 3-1 mix BioBizz Light Mix to Light Warrior. The BioBizz is just a peat-based grow mix with very little nutrients...I don't like the new South Carolina produced Ocean Forest so I decided to try something new. I love the original cali-based ocean forest though.
> 
> So yeah, 3 or 4 parts ocean forest to 1 part light warrior should be good.
> 
> Congrats on the perfect germination rate!


I saw your thread on OF. I have a 1/2 bag of the good stuff but need another. Did the bad bag you got have the location of mnfg as SC? Any way to tell from the bag?

The only others my Hydro store carries are: Happyfrog, Readygro, Botanicare Cocogro and I was looking at this one...PRO-MIX 'BX'/MYCORISE PRO 

Would you use any of these? Shipping on OF from CA is over $50...too much...
 Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss (75-85% / vol.) Dolomite and Calcitic Limestone
(pH adjuster)

NOTE: This Product is OVERSIZED - Average shipping cost varies, and you will be notified of additional shipping charges before processing.
Please feel free to call us at 1-888-305-4450 should you have any questions regarding your order.
 Endomycorrhize  Macronutrients
 Perlite - horticultural grade
 MicronutrientsVermiculite Wetting Agent


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

MRLD said:


> Nice setup...and im going to follow through this grow....


Thank you MRLD, its a work in progress...Hope you enjoy the ride!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

*I F'd that up and I am not even high! lol*

What do you think of this one Jerry? It sounds good.

PRO-MIX 'BX'/MYCORISE&#8482; PRO 
&#8226; Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss (75-85% / vol.)
&#8226; Dolomite and Calcitic Limestone (pH adjuster)
&#8226; Endomycorrhize 
&#8226; Macronutrients
&#8226; Perlite - horticultural grade
&#8226; MicronutrientsVermiculite
&#8226; Wetting Agent


----------



## sogrow (Dec 25, 2009)

SL2 said:


> 8 for 8
> Best germ rate I ever had. Rock on LW and my new germ method. Anyone need some rockwool cubes? lol
> 
> I am sure having quality fresh beans helps a lot...
> ...


Nice Nice.....Here we go....


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 25, 2009)

I've heard good things about pro-mix. Sounds like a solid medium...I'd give it a whirl if I found it.

I'm not sure if you can tell where the ocean forest came from by the bag. I returned mine so I can't check it now, but I think there is a manufacturer location printed somewhere on there...I would say whichever state is closer to you is probably where it came from, though some stores might have bags of the old cali formula sitting around. The SC plant was built to supply the east coast rather than ship it across the country.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

sogrow said:


> Nice Nice.....Here we go....


Im cocked locked and ready to ROCK!!!



Jerry Garcia said:


> I've heard good things about pro-mix. Sounds like a solid medium...I'd give it a whirl if I found it.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can tell where the ocean forest came from by the bag. I returned mine so I can't check it now, but I think there is a manufacturer location printed somewhere on there...I would say whichever state is closer to you is probably where it came from, though some stores might have bags of the old cali formula sitting around. The SC plant was built to supply the east coast rather than ship it across the country.


Thanks for the info J. Im in TN. Got my bag here locally and all it says is distributed by FF:CA. I have to get OF or ProMix tomorrow. I doubt if they let me open the OF bag to check it out first...lol

Damn, why did they have to change a good thing...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 25, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Thanks for the info J. Im in TN. Got my bag here locally and all it says is distributed by FF:CA. I have to get OF or ProMix tomorrow. I doubt if they let me open the OF bag to check it out first...lol
> 
> Damn, why did they have to change a good thing...


It never hurts to ask. Tell them what you know already and someone will probably be able to tell you whether it came from SC or Cali. The "distributed by FF:CA" thing is positive though.

Also, you may like the new ocean forest and find it isn't that different. I may have just gotten a bad bag or an old batch or something, but it sure as hell wasn't ocean forest. So even if your store gets the new stuff, and being in TN I can guarantee they will get it from the SC plant, you may want to try it for yourself. If you don't like it, do what I did and call the company. They were happy to have my feedback, negative as it was, and refunded me in full for returning the unused 3/4 of a bag.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> It never hurts to ask. Tell them what you know already and someone will probably be able to tell you whether it came from SC or Cali. The "distributed by FF:CA" thing is positive though.
> 
> Also, you may like the new ocean forest and find it isn't that different. I may have just gotten a bad bag or an old batch or something, but it sure as hell wasn't ocean forest. So even if your store gets the new stuff, and being in TN I can guarantee they will get it from the SC plant, you may want to try it for yourself. If you don't like it, do what I did and call the company. They were happy to have my feedback, negative as it was, and refunded me in full for returning the unused 3/4 of a bag.


They are good folks there and I am sure they would refund me if it was bad. I may just get both and do a comparison grow OF vs ProMix on the BB, SB and LSD since I have two of each. Its about 20 miles one way not bad but I try to limit my trips.


----------



## nanskies (Dec 26, 2009)

congrats on the sprouts


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2009)

nanskies said:


> congrats on the sprouts


Thanks nanskies, I was shocked...just dumb luck! lol


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 26, 2009)

think i might watch this one


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> think i might watch this one


Welcome...


----------



## rasclot (Dec 26, 2009)

im just a bit ahead of u i got 1 sharksbreath at the mo shes 3 weeks old 
subscribedras


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2009)

rasclot said:


> im just a bit ahead of u i got 1 sharksbreath at the mo shes 3 weeks old
> subscribedras


Hey ras.. thats COOL. I will go check her out!!!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 26, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Hey ras.. thats COOL. I will go check her out!!!


 i had sum problems at the beginin thought i was makin a litre of water with nutes but i was makin half a litre so they ended up gettin double the strengh nutes they are recoverin quiite well the strong nutes didn even touch the kandykush shes a hardy bitch lol


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Picked up new flower cabinet supplies and more OF and 2 gal smart pots. I did not get the 3 gal, you have to use big ass saucers with those and with a possible 10 plants they wont fit in the cabinet. 

I may do a plastic vs smart pot comparison grow just to seealso got some super thrive. Has anyone used it? 

Jerry, I almost switched to Pro Mix but the OF felt and smelled fine(he let me open the bag!), and I need to fine tune and dial in OF better this grow. Next grow I would like to do a comparison grow between OF vs Pro Mix. 

Not much to see. Here is the oven!







The babies just hangin in the breeze 2 to 4 days oldA little stretch, not as much leaf growth as I expected, this soil holds a lot of water, I think I soaked too much so I am letting them dry out some. Not sure if SB2 will make it kinda puny. Two days and SB3 and LACxS not showing yet. I already have ideas to refine my germ technique for next time.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i had sum problems at the beginin thought i was makin a litre of water with nutes but i was makin half a litre so they ended up gettin double the strengh nutes they are recoverin quiite well the strong nutes didn even touch the kandykush shes a hardy bitch lol


Ouch! thats not good. Glad to see they perked up. Yeah I want to watch Kandy grow...


----------



## shalie4200 (Dec 26, 2009)

looking very good. have fun and good luck. keep up the good grow

peace out


----------



## SL2 (Dec 27, 2009)

shalie4200 said:


> looking very good. have fun and good luck. keep up the good grow
> 
> peace out


Thamks shalie


----------



## SL2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just as I thought Sharksbreath #2 was dead this morning. It was the one the root grew up. I thought I caught it in time but I guess not.


----------



## GPD.831 (Dec 27, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss. I'm sure she would've been a great female 

the other babes are lookin nice. A bit stretchy but still nice.


----------



## fewture (Dec 27, 2009)

Scribed' ... Nice grow brah.. Looking good.. I've always wanted to see sharksbreath and lsd in action.. Ill keep an eye on this...

Peace..
Few


----------



## SL2 (Dec 27, 2009)

GPD.831 said:


> Im sorry for your loss. I'm sure she would've been a great female
> 
> the other babes are lookin nice. A bit stretchy but still nice.


Me too. I failed as a parent...lol 

I hate to loose one mainly because of the cost! lol I had a feeling SB2 would die so thats why I germed SB3 and a LA Conf x Skunk. They poked their heads out today. Thats 10 for 10 germ rate. 

I like a little stretch as it lets me plant them a little deeper when up potted. *But they need to stop!* lol I have my light right on them now. I need them under my big T5 and it will stop all that shit! My cab is not ready yet but Soon...




fewture said:


> Scribed' ... Nice grow brah.. Looking good.. I've always wanted to see sharksbreath and lsd in action.. Ill keep an eye on this...
> 
> Peace..
> Few


Thanks Few, welcome, not much to look at now but hopefully we will have a couple of each going along with 4 other strains...wish me luck!! I am hoping for a colorful garden...


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 27, 2009)

I would get them seedlings a little closer to the light


----------



## GidgetGrows (Dec 28, 2009)

Found you searching for others with experience with Blueberry. (Subscribed..) 

My current grow has some blueberry bag seed and they are the strongest of the bunch if you want to check em out.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Dec 28, 2009)

was looking for some other blueberry plants and found yours, i got one that sprouted, they grow prety quick man.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I would get them seedlings a little closer to the light


Thanks Tom, I did that yesterday.



GidgetGrows said:


> Found you searching for others with experience with Blueberry. (Subscribed..)
> 
> My current grow has some blueberry bag seed and they are the strongest of the bunch if you want to check em out.


My exp with BB is what you see...lol
Glad to have you along Gidget I will deff check yours out.



wowisuckatthis said:


> was looking for some other blueberry plants and found yours, i got one that sprouted, they grow prety quick man.


Thanks for stopping by wowisuckatthis. She is a beauty!!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 28, 2009)

I normally have seedlings under the big t5 before now, they where stretching too much in my clone dome waiting on me to finish the cabinet. Anyway dont do maintenance when youre high. I dumped SB1 on its head. OH Shit!!! At least I was able to check the moisture of the soil (not a recommended method)lol 








SB1 needed a drink after all that so I mixed up 5 ml of grow big and .5 ml superthrive in a quart. Feed them all. Toped them off with OF. This is their new home till I finish the cabinet. Been to damn cold. Hopefully I can finish tomorrow. The vegetation has officially started, now Show me some leaves!!!

The lineup from left to right 3 days younger: SB3, LAconxSkunk; then One week tomorrow night: RD, KB, LSD2, SB1 doing fine, BB2, BB1 and LSD1.








SB1


----------



## SL2 (Dec 28, 2009)

I used big bloom not grow big! DUH 

Told ya I was HIGH!!!


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Dec 29, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Dec 29, 2009)

looking nice man, at least u didnt super crop on accident like i did with the blue berry, same reason as u dumping yours.


----------



## nanskies (Dec 29, 2009)

man crazy lesson learned atleast it wasnt costly....good times tho...


----------



## fewture (Dec 29, 2009)

SL2 said:


> I normally have seedlings under the big t5 before now, they where stretching too much in my clone dome waiting on me to finish the cabinet. Anyway dont do maintenance when youre high. I dumped SB1 on its head. OH Shit!!! At least I was able to check the moisture of the soil (not a recommended method)lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye.. Don't get down brah... Things happen for a reason your reason is you was high... Happens to the best of us... Don't look like any major harm was done... 

Peace..
Few..


----------



## SL2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wavey Crockett said:


> Subscribed


Welcome WC



wowisuckatthis said:


> looking nice man, at least u didnt super crop on accident like i did with the blue berry, same reason as u dumping yours.


Thanks wow. Its fine this morning so the dump didnt hurt it at all. 



nanskies said:


> man crazy lesson learned atleast it wasnt costly....good times tho...


lol yes it was...its all good...



fewture said:


> Aye.. Don't get down brah... Things happen for a reason your reason is you was high... Happens to the best of us... Don't look like any major harm was done...
> 
> Peace..
> Few..


no worries, just the fun of growing...

Thanks for stopping by guys...


----------



## SotaFats (Jan 2, 2010)

This noobs first Subscription!!! Awsome box! Looking forward to learning more from your many Success.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Jan 3, 2010)

skeet whats cracking dude, besides the beans? found the camera and the little fing kittens chewed the shit out of the dam thing. thats ok i pick one up tommorow. i really itching to show of my shit, there looking great and have tripled in size since the last time. i got some 3 gallon pots and drilled holes in the rim and tie them down. some of these should have 4 to 8 colas and some will be some bushes with lots of bud sites. but i got a problem, if u remember i got the 1000 light but that grow room was setup over there at my buddys house but these plants are to big to be moved. i could take the light but my boys got some shit cooking but dam i dont wanna buy another light. i would hate to cut him off like that. and the reason they werent took there earliers is because of what i was trying to do with them. he lacks attention to detail and i work to hard on these little babys. so what u think skeet take it and let him figure his own issues out or just get a light and try to use both rooms.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Jan 3, 2010)

oh and the 3 autosnows were so good on newyears nite. deffinetley one of my best tasting so far. happy 2010 brother


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

SotaFats said:


> This noobs first Subscription!!! Awsome box! Looking forward to learning more from your many Success.


Welcome Sotafats and thanks. I have a new box coming so stay tuned!!!



the420 apprentice said:


> skeet whats cracking dude, besides the beans? found the camera and the little fing kittens chewed the shit out of the dam thing. thats ok i pick one up tommorow. i really itching to show of my shit, there looking great and have tripled in size since the last time. i got some 3 gallon pots and drilled holes in the rim and tie them down. some of these should have 4 to 8 colas and some will be some bushes with lots of bud sites. but i got a problem, if u remember i got the 1000 light but that grow room was setup over there at my buddys house but these plants are to big to be moved. i could take the light but my boys got some shit cooking but dam i dont wanna buy another light. i would hate to cut him off like that. and the reason they werent took there earliers is because of what i was trying to do with them. he lacks attention to detail and i work to hard on these little babys. so what u think skeet take it and let him figure his own issues out or just get a light and try to use both rooms.


Watzup T!!! *HNY* to you to my friend...Post a pic of your babies when you get a chance. 

My babies are looking good. After a great start (10 for 10 germ, but one SB died because the root grew into the air and I didnt catch it in time) I added a little nutes forgetting I had OF mixed in with the Light Warrior and it slowed them down. Too much juice...I nursed them back and they are almost ready to be put in the big pots. I need to post update pics.

I dont know the deal you have worked out with your boy but I would not sacrifice my babies. If he is going to grow he needs to step up and get his own shit!!! lol Give him some notice that your coming for it so he can make arrangements or have him bring his plants to your house if you have room. 



the420 apprentice said:


> oh and the 3 autosnows were so good on newyears nite. deffinetley one of my best tasting so far. happy 2010 brother


 
Autosnow huh, I have to add that to my list


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

After a great start 8 for 8 popped, one SB died, the root grew up, I tried to save it but could not. So I germinated another SB and a LA Confidential x Skunk, both popped. Then I added a little nutes to the original 7 forgetting that the OF had nutes. Not good but I managed to bring them back from the brink. They are finally starting to kick. I will put them in 2 gal smart pots this weekend.

*BB1* The leaves was curled to the stem. Looking better now.












*BB2*












*KB* lOOking gOOd!












*LACxSkunk *












*LSD1* Fastest grower, too much stretch, fix that on the up pot.












*LSD2*












*RD* has some funky leaf structure goin on...












*SB1* This is the one I dumpped on its head lol Making a good come back...












*SB3*













*Roots* This is why I like the clear cups to start with. I can see when they are ready for the big pot.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 3, 2010)

They look good skeet. Might I offer another suggestion...

I agree that using clear cups are a good call, as you can really gauge root formation. It's even better for use when rooting clones. Yours, however, are a bit too short, and I'll give you 2 reasons why. 1) You can deal with stretching seedlings better if you use taller cups. You can simply not fill your cup to the brim with soil, but keep it an inch or so below the top of the cup. Then, if you seedlings stretch (like some of yours have), you can top off the cup with soil and give that stem a little more support. While you can transplant into larger containers using your current setup, it gives the roots more time to fill out their container, which makes transplanting less stressful on the plant (even more true with young seedlings).

Reason 2 I give you for using a deeper cup is a little anecdotal and a little common sense. Obviously a larger cup gives the roots more room to expand, which means you can keep them in the cup for a longer period of time. I've also read on a couple different occasions that germinating in a container with at least 4" for the tap root to expand straight down increases the likelihood of a seed being a female. Again, that is anecdotal evidence, and really is less of an issue with the preponderance of female seeds today, but it isn't hard to germinate in a cup of said depth. I personally use 24oz clear plastic cups, which are almost exactly 4" deep. If nothing else, it's an extra 8oz of soil compared to using standard 16oz party cups.

Also with the clear cups, I like to make sure that roots are always covered, but I like to be able to see them as well. So, I use a second clear 24oz cup and wrap it in duct tape (multiple layers if tape is gray...one layer isn't too light proof) and put the first cup inside of it. This way, I can remove the cup periodically and monitor the roots, while also keeping them away from the light. I don't know how bad light is in general for roots, but I know that UVB is not good.

So, sorry for rambling in your thread, I just wanted to throw some ideas out there.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 3, 2010)

they are looking sweet man, i would wait a few more days on the transplant i like to wait till the roots make the soil nice and tight so it sticks together better, seems to help with transplanting shock, by the size of the plants you could keep them in there for atleast another week. good luck man.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> They look good skeet. Might I offer another suggestion...
> 
> I agree that using clear cups are a good call, as you can really gauge root formation. It's even better for use when rooting clones. Yours, however, are a bit too short, and I'll give you 2 reasons why. 1) You can deal with stretching seedlings better if you use taller cups. You can simply not fill your cup to the brim with soil, but keep it an inch or so below the top of the cup. Then, if you seedlings stretch (like some of yours have), you can top off the cup with soil and give that stem a little more support. While you can transplant into larger containers using your current setup, it gives the roots more time to fill out their container, which makes transplanting less stressful on the plant (even more true with young seedlings).
> 
> ...


Thanks Jerry. I screwed this one up because my veg cabinet wasnt ready. When I finally put them under the big T5 the stretch stopped. I just rigged the T5 up in the tub temporarily. It didnt help with me feeding them too soon.  They didnt do shit for several days. I forgot about the OF have nutes unlike the LW which as you know has none. But they are doing good now. 

Offer all the suggestions you want!!!! Good points all around Jerry! I see what you mean. Makes a lot of good sense to me. I will incorporate these changes in my next grow for sure. 

I have some 20 oz styrofoam cups the 9 oz clear sits in nicely. Ill put them in there to protect the roots from light

Next time Im also going to use a lot less LW and mostly OF in the germ cup. Maybe like a1xx1 area the size of a cotton ball (even thought about using a cotton ball) in the top center of the cup to put the seed in for germ and then a mix of OF/LW mostly OF in the rest of the cup. That way I dont have to feed just water. 

Overall with these additions to the procedure I think it will be a very efficient method to start seeds. 

Ramble all you want, I appreciate your advice

Alone is a struggle to survive, together we conquer the world, or at least grow some good weed! lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> they are looking sweet man, i would wait a few more days on the transplant i like to wait till the roots make the soil nice and tight so it sticks together better, seems to help with transplanting shock, by the size of the plants you could keep them in there for atleast another week. good luck man.


Thanks wow! Appreciate the advice. Im with ya man. I am hoping by friday the roots will be all around the cup and I can re pot. I swear they look like the have grown since the pics this morning. They started that spurt I been waiting on. Good time a coming!!!


----------



## fewture (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea sl2 I learned the hard way... I cracked some super lemon haze... And a trainwreck.. And all I had @ the time was plastic clear cups.. And the light fucked up everything..

Peace
Few..


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

fewture said:


> Yea sl2 I learned the hard way... I cracked some super lemon haze... And a trainwreck.. And all I had @ the time was plastic clear cups.. And the light fucked up everything..
> 
> Peace
> Few..


Ouch, sorry to hear that. I just set them in the styro cups. Not taking any chances. 

Ooh SLH, I have a couple of those beans for my next grow.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Who says you cant teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 4, 2010)

looks like that may help with the stretching too.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey SL2, just read through and I'll be ROOTing for ya (sorry, bad pun) Had to laugh at your wee accident. How about transplanting a 3 gallon pot to a 4 gallon pot, and dropping the root ball (it was like watching my intestines falling to the ground - haha) But the girl is alright now - luckily enough (combo of being stoned and hung over - not good)
Good move with the cups^^^ nice suggestion from Mr Garcia indeed. I am using black pots for this, I have tried a few diff techniques for germinating (everyone has their own it seems.) and have failry decent luck. I do prefer getting the root to pop first, then putting them into soil (also helps with them growing the right way I think)
As Tom 420 said, lights closer to the seedlings (it's suprising what light seedling can take) but I guess that's history now.

Finally, good darts with the construction, very impressive. Can you come over and build my new veg bos for me (I hear you are looking for work -lol)

Talking of work, I am not exactly doing a lot at the moment spending my time reading your journal, lol, but I am also recovering from a 19 hour drinking session so taking it easy today(weddings - you got to love them, if only for the grog!!)

Peace out, DST


----------



## SL2 (Jan 4, 2010)

They haven&#8217;t stretched anymore since I put them under the big T5. I will just bury them up to their neck when I up pot! lol


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

SL2 said:


> They havent stretched anymore since I put them under the big T5. I will just bury them up to their neck when I up pot! lol


 Don't be kicking sand in their face now


----------



## SL2 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey SL2, just read through and I'll be ROOTing for ya (sorry, bad pun) Had to laugh at your wee accident. How about transplanting a 3 gallon pot to a 4 gallon pot, and dropping the root ball (it was like watching my intestines falling to the ground - haha) But the girl is alright now - luckily enough (combo of being stoned and hung over - not good)

Hello DST, nice of you to stop by my journal. Damn you actually read all thatlolI sure need someone to rOOt for me! That was funnylol I cant imagine repotting a 3 gal. I would have died if I dropped that onelolI was a little tongue-hanging-numb when I knocked mine over but thats when I like to mess with themMy mind runs faster than my bodylol

Good move with the cups^^^ nice suggestion from Mr Garcia indeed. I am using black pots for this, I have tried a few diff techniques for germinating (everyone has their own it seems.) and have failry decent luck. I do prefer getting the root to pop first, then putting them into soil (also helps with them growing the right way I think)

I got the clear cup idea from Jerry. I follow his grows. No fancy equipment or big grow area, just good technique and common sense and Jerry grows some nice bud! I think you are right because one of my Sharksbreath root grew up and died from air exposure. I just dont like handling the little seed bitches! lol

As Tom 420 said, lights closer to the seedlings (it's suprising what light seedling can take) but I guess that's history now.


I left them in my clone dome too long. It made them stretch too much. Ill just bury them deeper on the up-pot. Its all GOOD!


Finally, good darts with the construction, very impressive. Can you come over and build my new veg bos for me (I hear you are looking for work -lol)

Thanks brother. I appreciate that. I grew up build things. Started working as a helper in construction for a family member when I was 13 back in the 70s. Only way to keep me out of troublelol 

I would love to build one for ya. But we got to go BIG! Lets do a whole room...NO cabinet! lol You should see my grow room design. It has a separate germination / veg room, a flower room, an equipment/supply room and a drying room. It has it all, ac/heat, co2, complete exhaust and ventilation, water and sink in equipment room. I think you would like it

Talking of work, I am not exactly doing a lot at the moment spending my time reading your journal, lol, but I am also recovering from a 19 hour drinking session so taking it easy today(weddings - you got to love them, if only for the grog!!)


I love them as long as there are not minelol I going to go check out your threadslater DST


----------



## SL2 (Jan 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Don't be kicking sand in their face now


No sand but maybe just a little perlitelol


----------



## GPD.831 (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking good man! A lil' droopy but they'll come through just fine. T5=win.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Jan 5, 2010)

whats up skeet got smome picks for ya. there looking good so far. i took some clones to thin out some of them. i dont think im very good at this cloning thing not many ever survive.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW T42A you have a jungle! They look nice man green and bushy. Thanks for sharing...

I had some clone tips if I can find the post I will send it to you. I tried it as a test and had all five root. I was shoked. I just cut them at a 45 degree angle, soaked my rock wool cubes in Dutch Master APS, stuck them in the cubes put them in my dome with mat heater and my 2' T5 they all had roots in about 6 days or so.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 5, 2010)

wow man.. these are comin along great!!!! i was gonna make the same suggestion about the clear cups.. ive heard that if light hits the roots.. that it can kill them.. because the temperature change.. or something light that.. idk exactly what it is.. but it seems like u took care of that problem. =) damn im sooo jealous.. i wish i had money.. lol i LOVE the choice of strains you have man!! be sure to take a bunch of clones!! im curious to see how the sharks breath comes out!!.. also.. i wanna see someone grow out DNA's pineapple express.. i saw 1 thread on here of some guy who said he grew it out.. and he said it was the best weed he had ever grown/smoked.. said it grew faster than any other plant.. and it budded faster than any other plant he ever grew... deff subscribing!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

GPD.831 said:


> Looking good man! A lil' droopy but they'll come through just fine. T5=win.


Thanks GDP

Yea have a little gull wing thing going on. lol Thanks for the encouragement man. If my dumb ass would not have added nutes, lol I have learned a lot for starting seeds this way. I have some bags seed and I am going to do a couple of test runs on them to see if I can nail down the process. 

I love the T5 for veg. I am thinking of adding some single T5 bulbs in the corners of the new flower cabinet to complement the 600 hps. That would give about 816 watts of FLOWER POWER! lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow man.. these are comin along great!!!! i was gonna make the same suggestion about the clear cups.. ive heard that if light hits the roots.. that it can kill them.. because the temperature change.. or something light that.. idk exactly what it is.. but it seems like u took care of that problem. =) damn im sooo jealous.. i wish i had money.. lol i LOVE the choice of strains you have man!! be sure to take a bunch of clones!! im curious to see how the sharks breath comes out!!.. also.. i wanna see someone grow out DNA's pineapple express.. i saw 1 thread on here of some guy who said he grew it out.. and he said it was the best weed he had ever grown/smoked.. said it grew faster than any other plant.. and it budded faster than any other plant he ever grew... deff subscribing!!!!


Thanks man and welcome chb

They are bigger and have more leaf sets since those pics. I can see new growth every day. 

I have read that light is not good. But my exp is AIR is worse. I had roots on my White Widows and Big Bud grow out from the drain holes and lived until the water dried up in the saucer. I was like wtf??? The light did not kill them? lol That was with the 600 hps shining down on them. my first grow was in waterfarms, I would remove them for their daily feeding, root ball hanging, so I could check ph and ppm again while the 600 was on and never fazed them. Go figureBut I am not taking any chances so I will keep them covered! I am still a newbie only third grow and second in soil so I have a big learning curve ahead of me. 

Glad you like the menu. If I knew ya I would give you some beans to grow! Lol I just want to try diff strains to see what I like. I will do some clones of the best growing plants. SB3 is doing good. SB2 died root grew up and the air killed it. SB1 is making a comeback after I dumped it on its head. lol 

Here is the line up for my next grow. I try to match them up base on height and flower time the best I can from diff website info. Beans are sitting here waiting to GO!!!

*Next Grow*
DP Strawberry Cough (2 ea)
Big Buddha C H I E S E L (1 ea)
Green House Super Lemon Haze (2 ea)
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (2 ea)
DNA Sleestack x Skunk (3 ea)

I looked at the PE. Wasnt sure if it was a gimmick because of the movie. If I see positive grow journals on it I may give it a whirl!


----------



## fewture (Jan 5, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow man.. these are comin along great!!!! i was gonna make the same suggestion about the clear cups.. ive heard that if light hits the roots.. that it can kill them.. because the temperature change.. or something light that.. idk exactly what it is.. but it seems like u took care of that problem. =) damn im sooo jealous.. i wish i had money.. lol i LOVE the choice of strains you have man!! be sure to take a bunch of clones!! im curious to see how the sharks breath comes out!!.. also.. i wanna see someone grow out DNA's pineapple express.. i saw 1 thread on here of some guy who said he grew it out.. and he said it was the best weed he had ever grown/smoked.. said it grew faster than any other plant.. and it budded faster than any other plant he ever grew... deff subscribing!!!!



I've look thru a lot of websites.. And I haven't seen anything from dna called pineapple express... I've seen it for g-13 labs...

Peace 
Few..


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

fewture said:


> I've look thru a lot of websites.. And I haven't seen anything from dna called pineapple express... I've seen it for g-13 labs...
> 
> Peace
> Few..


Good eye! I didnt catch that lol

Your right G13 has PE...


----------



## fewture (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess you can say I've been doing alotta window shopping for my first grow... My shopping cart seems to change every day... 

This is my cart so far ( subject to change)
Dna kushberry 
Barneys farm amnesia lemon
Delicious seeds critical sensi star
Dutch passion white widow
Reserva privida confidential cheese
Reserva privida purple wreck
Paradise seeds ice cream
Dna sharksbreath

I feel like its something I'm leaving off... But you get the picture... 
That's one reason why I'm watching the sharksbreath..

I have 2 beans left over from my first experience.. Its either ghs trainwreck .. Ghs slh or belladonna..

Peace
Few


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice list there Few

My list grows every weeks. lol

So much weed so little time! lol


----------



## fewture (Jan 5, 2010)

I know... I see something that catches my eye ... And next thing I know.. I find myself researching it... And finding all the info I can on it... Hopefully I can do all the studying I can.. before I go all in .. With equipment and gear... 

Peace 
Few..


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

I do the same thing. I analyze this shit out of everything...lol


----------



## fewture (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess its better to analize evertything to the "t" ... Rather than walk into the drive into the darkness blind...

Peace
Few..


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy shopping lists people, I like the variety....respect. 

Peace, DST


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 6, 2010)

yeaaaa.. my bad.. ur right it wasnt from DNA.. lol. but like i said i saw one journal where some guy was talkin about how he grew it and it was the best weed he ever grew and strongest high.. etc.. but idk for sure.. i dont think he had any pics or anything.. but i would like to give it a try.. just for the hell of it.. he said it actually had a hint of pineapple smell. lol. but yeaa like i said im lovin the batch of seeds ur growin out. and im likin the new lineup!! im lookin forward to seein the strawberry cough and the blue cheese.. and awww man.. i wish i knew ya too!! i would love for u to gimme some beans!! hahaha!! you could just send them to me in the mail.. haha.. open up your own R.I.U. seedbank and sell to only R.I.U. members.. lol that would be awesome.. i would rather get them from someone like you than some of these seed banks.. some of them are sketchy.. lol. cant wait to see some more pics man!!


----------



## fewture (Jan 6, 2010)

From high times
Pineapple punch is a cross between real mccoy female with a sturdy skunk #1 male. The results is a sublime and extremely cerebral taste of the tropics, complete with the unique flavors for which the best sativa-dominant hybrids are known. Fruity pineapple tastes and scents abound in this flavorful and potent strains, making her pleasure to grow as well as to smoke. Careful though-the intense sativa elements of pineapple punch can cause heart racing and even paranoia among inexperienced puffers.

I've read some ok things about it on another site... I guess if you are looking for something pineapplely.. Give it a try..

Peace
Few


----------



## Trenz (Jan 7, 2010)

I use the same t5 and I had heat problem when I had it in a grow tent. I end up have to open the tent to vent the heat out and have another fan blowing cool air in are it get too hot and have high humidity .. But yours seem to be okie so far..


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here they are at around 3 weeks. I hope to have the veg cabinet finished this weekend. Not as big as they could be but starting to grow. Stems are nice and thick...







BB1







BB2







KB







RD








SB1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2010)

nice looking little ladies.Ill sit along for the ride..


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> nice looking little ladies.Ill sit along for the ride..


 lookin nice n healthy mate keep it up


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 15, 2010)

looking good sl2, how big is the veg cab you are building and how long do you plan to veg? soon your blueberries should look some thing like this.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 16, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> nice looking little ladies.Ill sit along for the ride..


Thanks and welcome...



rasclot said:


> lookin nice n healthy mate keep it up


Thanks bro...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 16, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> looking good sl2, how big is the veg cab you are building and how long do you plan to veg? soon your blueberries should look some thing like this.


Thanks wow. The veg cabinet will be my current flower cabinet. It is 29" x 48" inside. I am building a new flower cabinet 48" x 48". Its almost finished. You can check it out in my other thread.

Beautiful plant wow


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2010)

*They are starting to grow. I hope to have them in the veg cabinet today so they can really GROW!!!*

*BB1*







*BB2*







*KB*







*LACxS*







*LSD1*







*LSD2*







*RD*







*SB1*







*SB3*







*Ceck out the reflection on my light in the water drop! COOL...*


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 17, 2010)

The kb its growing tall eh. Kush always strenches out a bit. The stems are always thick tho. good job thought. Im getting 20 mango seeds soon!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 19, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> The kb its growing tall eh. Kush always strenches out a bit. The stems are always thick tho. good job thought. Im getting 20 mango seeds soon!


Thanks smiley. Mango sounds gOOd!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey SL2, looking all sweet bru. Not seen you at the Club 600 recently, stop by and show of your ladies to all.

I have got 2 Mangos on the go at the moment. Been in 12/12 for a week but still no sign of sex yet!!! I got 5 females from 5 regular Cali Orange seeds!

Stop by the club bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Jan 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey SL2, looking all sweet bru. Not seen you at the Club 600 recently, stop by and show of your ladies to all.
> 
> I have got 2 Mangos on the go at the moment. Been in 12/12 for a week but still no sign of sex yet!!! I got 5 females from 5 regular Cali Orange seeds!
> 
> ...


Thanks DST

I have been busy working the last two weeks. Have a remodel job going. At least I made rent and truck note! lol 

Not familiar with Cali Orange. Mango sounds nice. Would like to try that one. Is that from Soma?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 20, 2010)

This pic is freaking awesome! Though you should be careful of getting water on your leaves with the lights on...people say it can burn holes in your leaves, but I've never seen it happen...







Looking nice skeet...


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah that is a damn cool pic man
I have also heard that Jerry, I think it has to do with the water droplet magnifying the light onto one spot on the leaf burning it


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 20, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah that is a damn cool pic man
> I have also heard that Jerry, I think it has to do with the water droplet magnifying the light onto one spot on the leaf burning it


 not a problem with t5 floros, or at least not for me. i foaliar feed and water my clones and young seedlings once when the lights come on and 10 hours later and they never get burnt, it does happen under hps or mh lighting though.


----------



## GPD.831 (Jan 21, 2010)

Woah! I haven't dropped by in a while, they look great! I always love it when the stems start to fatten up. They look really healthy dude, keep it up!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> This pic is freaking awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tom__420 said:


> Yeah that is a damn cool pic man


 
Aint it though...I was cropin picks and wtf is that? oh its the T5.....If you look the water drop is star shaped...dol dol dol dol.....lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> not a problem with t5 floros


You tellem wow...Love my T5 for veg. I can touch my bulbs, 8 @ 54 watts = over 400 watts!!

Man you should see the girls now. A couple got away and stretched a bit but they are startin to kick...gettin bushy, with STEMS as thick as my dick! lol....


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

GPD.831 said:


> Woah! I haven't dropped by in a while, they look great! I always love it when the stems start to fatten up. They look really healthy dude, keep it up!


Hey GPD

oh man they have GROWN since those pics...I need to do some good update photos...Thanks for checking in...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 21, 2010)

nice lookin grow uv got urself some healthy saplings! 
Be keeping an eye on u man for the sake of the sharksbreath, just started 1 of those cant fooking wait!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> nice lookin grow uv got urself some healthy saplings!
> Be keeping an eye on u man for the sake of the sharksbreath, just started 1 of those cant fooking wait!!


I hear ya The2TimEr. I am looking forward to burning some SB...its lookin good. Here is a pic from a night ago...SB is RF and RC. My bud Jerry just finished some LSD and said it was very good, made him stupid, I love gettin stupid lol, highly recomended...I expext the same from SB!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking nice SL2


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Looking nice SL2


Thanks,  Thats 2 cool Tom. 

What happen to your thread man? I was scribed but cant find it...

So you like UB quotes???


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol no I thought that quote was funny because pH is one of the most important things in growing, it controls nutrient uptake
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/239084-toms-400-watt-growing-odyssey-9.html
There's a link to my thread, I just posted some pics today actually


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 21, 2010)

looking great man, you planning on doing any lst or topping/fimming?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> looking great man, you planning on doing any lst or topping/fimming?


Thanks wow, i cant make up my mind I like them big aasssss colas!  but there is 2 or 4 colas???? I been sizing them up the taller ones might get the UB cut!! Sorry Tom...lol 

The plants are showing uniqueness...


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 21, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks wow, i cant make up my mind I like them big aasssss colas!  but there is 2 or 4 colas???? I been sizing them up the taller ones might get the UB cut!! Sorry Tom...lol
> 
> The plants are showing uniqueness...


 i know that my blueberry was real blocky and just wasnt growing all that fast, as soon as i fimmed it it shot up with new growth. i later had to top it to keep it from going up with the main stem as well, with my little veg cab i cant let them get too tall, like 11 inches max. its looking great now, getting bigger by the day. i also find that its taking double doses of nutes to stay that nice dark green i like. i belive it will turn out to have 6 mains, ill lolipop it early into the flower stretch so that those 6 buds are all it will have, no popcorn buds, and each one shoud be about 1/2 oz or maybe a little bigger.


----------



## Delux83 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey SL2 pulling up a chair im real interested in seeing how much the diff is between the 400w and the 600w kinda thinking maybe i should have 600w for a 5x4 area i dont know though lol. Subscribed!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Finally got them in the veg cabinet. I think they like it! lol 

I give them 24 oz of Water only every other day. May start nutes on Tuesday..A little droppy cause they are thirsty!













Nice Thick stems







KB













BB2 - The BB's are sensitive....













BB1













LACxS - Beautiful Plant













LSD1













LSD2













SB1













SB3















RD


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 24, 2010)

damn dude things look great. glad you got your veg cab done. have you blueberry plants started turning blue yet? the whole center of all the fan leaves are going blue it looks so sweet. what nutes are you going to be feeding?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> damn dude things look great. glad you got your veg cab done. have you blueberry plants started turning blue yet? the whole center of all the fan leaves are going blue it looks so sweet. what nutes are you going to be feeding?


Thanks wow, no blue leaves yet. That would be cool. I have FF and Dynagro. Might use both to see the difference.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here are a few cool pics. They perked up after their drink! 













LSD1







LACxS







KB







LSD2







SB3







RD








One of the BB


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2010)

subscribed...


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 26, 2010)

I just finished browsing all the pages of your grow so far.
They look so green!
I wish my grow was going as well as yours, but still you've caught my interest. Good luck with your grow!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 26, 2010)

LOOKS PROMISING. SUBSCRIBED - STELTHY


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jan 26, 2010)

A little blueberry encouragement! This is from my blueberry bagseed. I'll be 4 weeks flowering soon.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bucket head said:


> subscribed...


Welcome Bucket head 



MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja said:


> I just finished browsing all the pages of your grow so far.
> They look so green!
> I wish my grow was going as well as yours, but still you've caught my interest. Good luck with your grow!


Thanks MTSTG

FF OF soil and water is all they get. One had a little tip burn just from the OF soil. 



stelthy said:


> LOOKS PROMISING. SUBSCRIBED - STELTHY


Thanks  and welcome Stelthy


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

GidgetGrows said:


> A little blueberry encouragement! This is from my blueberry bagseed. I'll be 4 weeks flowering soon.


Hey Gidget Your BB is looking nice. I need no encouragement I have waiting to grow BB for a year!!!


----------



## dugi (Jan 26, 2010)

wicked grow bro!!!

looking nice and green! good luck and rep++


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

dugi said:


> wicked grow bro!!!
> 
> looking nice and green! good luck and rep++


Thanks dugi...


----------



## rasclot (Jan 26, 2010)

lookin nice n healthy mate
heres my sharksbreath at 2weeks n 5days in 12/12 shes stocky i veged her for 5 weeks


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lookin nice n healthy mate
> heres my sharksbreath at 2weeks n 5days in 12/12 shes stocky i veged her for 5 weeks


Very Nice rasclot, very healthy with big ass stems. You must blow the shit out of them like me.  lol I keep air on them early on to make them big stems...thanks for sharring..


----------



## Delux83 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking mighty fine SL2 how old are they now btw mine are for the most part 1 week above soil besides the two ones that showed up late, and how old where they when you uppotted? But looking good none the less, and you WW man you gotta be happy about those bitches! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> Looking mighty fine SL2 how old are they now btw mine are for the most part 1 week above soil besides the two ones that showed up late, and how old where they when you uppotted? But looking good none the less, and you WW man you gotta be happy about those bitches! Keep up the good work!


Thanks D83. The first two weeks I didnt take care of them like I should. They are about 4 weeks from popping their heads out. As soon as I could see roots around the clear 9oz cups I put them in the 2 gal smart pots. Then they took off! 

Yea that WW is looking good. Still mostly cloudy with just a hint of amber. Its 10 weeks today and she has new growth and hairs... she may take 12 weeks!!! As soon as I can see close to half amber I will chop here down.


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks! I'll keep checking on your grow.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 1, 2010)

The BB and LSD were getting tall so I topped 7 of the 9. 
I did not top the LACxS or SB1 because they were the shortest.


I gave them first dose of 1/2 nutes. Some are getting FF and the others DynaGro. 
Not saying who is getting what!!!!


The BB uses more water than the rest, the LSD is next, maybe because the plants were bigger...
The BB also droop when their thursty or dry. Very picky that BB. 


LSD2













BB2













BB1














RD







KB







The topping evened up the canopy...


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 1, 2010)

very nice job man. those bb will get some fat ass knukles in the next week or so and the side brances will shoot up and get thick as hell. ive noticed the same sensitivity in my blueberry, if it gets a little too dry it droops, it also wants more nutes than any of my other plants.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 1, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> very nice job man. those bb will get some fat ass knukles in the next week or so and the side brances will shoot up and get thick as hell. ive noticed the same sensitivity in my blueberry, if it gets a little too dry it droops, it also wants more nutes than any of my other plants.


Hey wow

I knew you would be happy man!!! yea my BB has some big ass stems to. Should make some nice tops. One was woody so i hope it roots. I dont need 7 clones. Want some???? lol After Jerrys report on LSD i am glad I took 2 of those...

The leaves on the LACxS are getting HUGE!!!


----------



## messycan (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking great..subscribed!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 1, 2010)

damn i wish i had room bro, i could always use new genes in my grow, im getting set up to start breeding so the larger a gene pool to pull from the better. but sadly the breeding boxes are not done yet. got to get the flower box done first, then ill finish the breeding boxes.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 1, 2010)

skeet i now your gonna like the results from the topping. everything looks great man really nice job bro!


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 2, 2010)

looking good bro looking good =D


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool updates, very nice pics, SL2 everything looks so regimented in there. Very sweet!

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Feb 2, 2010)

messycan said:


> Looking great..subscribed!


Welcome MC...



wowisuckatthis said:


> damn i wish i had room bro, i could always use new genes in my grow, im getting set up to start breeding so the larger a gene pool to pull from the better. but sadly the breeding boxes are not done yet. got to get the flower box done first, then ill finish the breeding boxes.


Breeding would be cool...I need to check out your box....



the420 apprentice said:


> skeet i now your gonna like the results from the topping. everything looks great man really nice job bro!


Hey t420a, hoping for lots of colas! You and your bud get the light problem worked out? How are your girls?



Delux83 said:


> looking good bro looking good =D


Thanks D83



DST said:


> Cool updates, very nice pics, SL2 everything looks so regimented in there. Very sweet!
> 
> Peace, DST


What up DST. Regimented? I hope thats a good thing! lol

Dont bring your balls over here! lol Seems like you have had a ball outbreak lately. That sucks, I feel for ya bro...I hope Thelma is ok without Louise (Lewis) lol


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

haha, don't worry lad, no baws heading your way, lol. 

And regimented is good, nice and neat, orderly, just how it should be. Not like mine, it's like an underground train at rush hour!!! My room is startying to smell dank as hell though. Getting excited now!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> haha, don't worry lad, no baws heading your way, lol.
> 
> And regimented is good, nice and neat, orderly, just how it should be. Not like mine, it's like an underground train at rush hour!!! My room is startying to smell dank as hell though. Getting excited now!!


Thanks DST 

Your room is lookin good bro  ... I bet it is smelling in there, hell I can smell my clones! lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are the picks of the 7 clones at 5 or 6 days old. Seem to be doing ok. A couple got a little dry quick and fell over but seem to have recoverd but not standing straight up but trying! A few yellow leaves. I just trim them off. I could not find my sharpie so the ink I used to mark them washed off so I dont know what is what I have an idea bust not sure. Oh well as long as they live. There are 2 blueberry and 2 LSD, 1 Sharksbreath, 1 Kushberry and 1 Red Dragon. No roots showing yet. They are all tops no stems. Am curious to see if they all root.

From top left - clockwise: BB, BB, LSD, KB, RD, LSD and SB (I think lol)







Left to right: SB, LSD and RD







Left to right: BB, BB, LSD and KB







BB







BB







KB - I think...







SB













Clone Dome


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2010)

Lookin good SL2! I like your little cloning setup. Mylar and a lamp? Seems to work great!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 6, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> Lookin good SL2! I like your little cloning setup. Mylar and a lamp? Seems to work great!


Thanks SG

I covered some cardboard with my film, bent it to fit over the clone dome, taped a 2' T5 to it and a heat mat. Seems to work...This is my third time trying clones. The first two times all clones rooted but I did not have a place to grow them, just an experiment so I threw them out. If these take I am going to grow them.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 6, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks SG
> 
> I covered some cardboard with my film, bent it to fit over the clone dome, taped a 2' T5 to it and a heat mat. Seems to work...This is my third time trying clones. The first two times all clones rooted but I did not have a place to grow them, just an experiment so I threw them out. If these take I am going to grow them.


subscribed a little late but better than never!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice man, i hope they all root for ya, they going to be some big ass trees vegged for like 10 weeks.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 6, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> subscribed a little late but better than never!


Its just now starting to get good here MatanuskaValley and welcome (GD you couldnt pick a longer Fkn name? lol, jk) You know seedlings and little young plants are, well, what they are, the peeps wanna see BUDS flowering, watch the cycle....watch em grow....smoke a bud in the end with ya.... 

We just about to start...In fact I need to start flower in the next week or too. They gonna be big I can tell.... 

I think I am in over my head 

My new flower cab gonna be packed with these nine and I got 7 clones to deal with....

but its gonna ne FUN!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 6, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> very nice man, i hope they all root for ya, they going to be some big ass trees vegged for like 10 weeks.


Thanks wow, LMAO, damn WOW veg for 10 weeks? who you? not me ,,,,lol Im lost brother...did I say that somewhere??? I must be stoooonned,,,lol


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 6, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks wow, LMAO, damn WOW veg for 10 weeks? who you? not me ,,,,lol Im lost brother...did I say that somewhere??? I must be stoooonned,,,lol


 un less you plan on throwing them in the flower cab with the other nine? blueberry flowers atleast 8 weeks, so unless you get thesse 9 flowering within the next week then those ones will veg for 8-10 weeks right?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh you are talking about the clones...sorry wow, man I must have been "STONED" lol

I have the two WW and the BB in the flower cab at 10.5 and 12 weeks.
I have the 9 babies in the veg cab needing to start flower before they are getting too tall.
I have the 7 clones from the babies that will need the veg cabinet in couple weeks.

Heres the plan, for now, I think lol

As soon as I see roots coming out the rockwool on the clones I will put them in a 2 gal pot, givem a week to settle, and then straight to flower. I will have to flower the clones in the veg box with the T5 so I need the 9 babies out of there. I need the two WW's (forget the big bud too leafy) to finish so I can put the 9 babies in the flower cab, they are 9" to 13", I have a feeling these are going to get big. The problem with my WWs are that one is 10 days younger than the other one. They are coming down together though. 

I may start flowering the 9 in the veg box under the T5 then move them to the flower box under the 600 once the WW's can be chopped. I did think about finishing the WW's in the veg cab under the T5. Its a lot less light / watts so I am not sure how this would effect the buds finishing. *What do you think?* _In nature the sun is less intence in the fall when the buds are rippening._ 

Since the WWs are STILL not done I am going to flush. Dillweed gave me a good flushing procedure I will try. No matter what they will be chopped in two weeks. 14 weeks is CRAZY!!! Week 12 and the calyxes are exploding like popcorn, cool site to see...

If I can start the 9 flowering now and then the clones in two or 3 weeks maybe that would give me 2 to 3 weeks for the clones the finish flowering under the 600. That would be cool to see how they do with 6 or 7 weeks flowering with T5 and then moving them under the 600 hps. See if they explode...

I have to decide cause the time is upon us...lol

I was hoping to dry the WWs in the veg cab but with the clones thats out.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

It was Saturday night and the babies were looking "HOT" so I thought I would take them out to RIU to see their friends. But I got too wasted  so I had to post this morning! lol 

Soooo Here they are 







Veg caninet is working fine and they seem to like it...


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2010)

They look Beautiful man!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks SG just trying to keep up with you man!!!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks SG just trying to keep up with you man!!!


 beautiful man.


----------



## astro.knotts (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow those are looking great :]


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah they are looking great! mine some of mine are having a tough time with to low of humidity, ive been spraying the fuck out of em but doesnt seem to help /sigh


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> beautiful man.


Thanks wow



astro.knotts said:


> Wow those are looking great :]


Thank you A.K



Delux83 said:


> yeah they are looking great! mine some of mine are having a tough time with to low of humidity, ive been spraying the fuck out of em but doesnt seem to help /sigh


Thanks D83, what is your humidity at? What are they doing? You have pics up? Ill go check it out.


----------



## sogrow (Feb 7, 2010)

Whoa....I stepped away for a minute........ but I see you are doing great.Plants are looking really really healthy bro.Beautiful!!!!! Any problems so far?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

None at all...I do create my own prison though....lol

Thanks for stopping by man...


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow... so green!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 8, 2010)

full of health mate great job


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey SL2, end of the afternoon for me, just stopping by for a cuppa tea, but on-one is home (except your Green girlies) Don't worry, I didn't do anything to them while you were gone, haha.

Catch you ron,

DST


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey SL2, just went through your journal, and your ladies are looking great. subscribed for sure. I am debating on growing some LSD, but i'd have to top and lst them due to height restrictions, so i'm excited to see how yours turn out. Also, that LAC xS looks great, the leaves are monsters. Btw, did you use any rooting hormone on those clones?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja said:


> Wow... so green!


They do glow... 



rasclot said:


> full of health mate great job


Thanks rasclot



DST said:


> Hey SL2, end of the afternoon for me, just stopping by for a cuppa tea, but on-one is home (except your Green girlies) Don't worry, I didn't do anything to them while you were gone, haha.
> 
> Catch you ron,
> 
> DST


Thanks for stopping by DST. You can see the babies anytime man, just dont det them pregnant...lol


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

haha, don't worry, I think I am Jaffa Orange anyway!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

farmer2424 said:


> Hey SL2, just went through your journal, and your ladies are looking great. subscribed for sure. I am debating on growing some LSD, but i'd have to top and lst them due to height restrictions, so i'm excited to see how yours turn out. Also, that LAC xS looks great, the leaves are monsters. Btw, did you use any rooting hormone on those clones?


Hello farmer2424, thanks bro, glad to have you. The LSD is one of my taller ones. I broke two tops trying to supercrop the LSD or BB. Oh well it will survive. Jerry Garcia just grew LSD and he really likes it.

LACxS is a pretty plant. I did not top it because it was short. Already getting talIer. She looks like a little princess in the middle of her subjectslol Just hope its a girl. I think it was a regular seed. 

I soak the rockwool in Dutch Master APS, I dip the clone in water, cut at a 45, score the stem. Keep them moist, humid and warm. Seems to work. You can keep them too wet in rockwool. The stem will rot or turn mushy. I just had one do that. It was still green. I got rid of it and another one because they were not as perky as the other 5. Both were green and alive but I dont have the time for straglerslol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

DST said:


> haha, don't worry, I think I am Jaffa Orange anyway!!


I dont know what that means D...

Sterile? 

I am...


----------



## BlueFish (Feb 9, 2010)

Excellent work man, your ladies are absolutely beautiful. I don't think I've ever seen plants look that healthy and green. Going to be some killer bud from them.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 9, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hello farmer2424, thanks bro, glad to have you. The LSD is one of my taller ones. I broke two tops trying to supercrop the LSD or BB. Oh well it will survive. Jerry Garcia just grew LSD and he really likes it.


I'm smoking a morning bowl of it right now as a matter of fact...I love it! It's got a great taste, smell, appearance, high...

My pheno does like to grow tall. I topped and supercropped the shit out of it this time, and so far it has responded quite well. I think tying this strain down (LST or something like it) would prove very beneficial. In fact, I'm about to do it to my two little clones.

But yeah, I would recommend it to anyone. Absolutely fantastic.

Your girls are doing great skeet.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

BlueFish said:


> Excellent work man, your ladies are absolutely beautiful. I don't think I've ever seen plants look that healthy and green. Going to be some killer bud from them.


Thanks BlueFish. Some of that is camera lighting but they do look good and green. I hope so man. This is my third grow, second in soil. My skills are improving as well as my setup. I just need to improve my nute knowledge. I am trying a couple diff things but staying conservative. My goal is to keep the leaves green and healthy till the end. Stop by anytime...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> I'm smoking a morning bowl of it right now as a matter of fact...I love it! It's got a great taste, smell, appearance, high...
> 
> My pheno does like to grow tall. I topped and supercropped the shit out of it this time, and so far it has responded quite well. I think tying this strain down (LST or something like it) would prove very beneficial. In fact, I'm about to do it to my two little clones.
> 
> ...


 
Damn J I wished you would have called me! lol I could use a LSD toke right now...

Thanks for the info J. Glad you stop by to give a LSD grow and smoke report. kiss-ass Many have been asking me about LSD and I have been quoting you! 

After I topped, a couple of the main colas kept stretching and then stapped into. What will they do? Turn into two colas? 

I am proud of the lillins, Thanks JG


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was trying to supercrop when they snapped....


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 9, 2010)

The auxins from the removed top will shift to the next lowest 2 branches, causing them to become smaller "tops" themselves. It's no different than topping anywhere else on the plant really...


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 9, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hello farmer2424, thanks bro, glad to have you. The LSD is one of my taller ones. I broke two tops trying to supercrop the LSD or BB. Oh well it will survive. Jerry Garcia just grew LSD and he really likes it.
> 
> LACxS is a pretty plant. I did not top it because it was short. Already getting talIer. She looks like a little princess in the middle of her subjectslol Just hope its a girl. I think it was a regular seed.
> 
> I soak the rockwool in Dutch Master APS, I dip the clone in water, cut at a 45, score the stem. Keep them moist, humid and warm. Seems to work. You can keep them too wet in rockwool. The stem will rot or turn mushy. I just had one do that. It was still green. I got rid of it and another one because they were not as perky as the other 5. Both were green and alive but I dont have the time for straglerslol


that sucks those tops broke on you, but better than the main stem. I'll have to check out jerry's journal on those LSD's. Thanks for the heads up on the rot problem with the clone. i'll be checking in.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> The auxins from the removed top will shift to the next lowest 2 branches, causing them to become smaller "tops" themselves. It's no different than topping anywhere else on the plant really...


Thanks Jerry. Thats what I thought. I broke two more this morning on one blue berry. Its going to have a bunch of small tops I guess. But its ALL good...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

When I checked the babies last night they were a little lite but looked good so I thought they could wait till this morning to be watered. WRONG!!!! 

I open the cabinet door this morning and they were all laid over!  OH SHIT!!!

I hate this because it fucks up the leaves that dry out too much. 

They perked right back up after watering.  

They do hold a good amount of water. I put 40 to 48 oz in each. But they will dry out quick on ya...

So while I was watering I did some more trimming. I wanted to trim up the bottoms. The KB had so many limbs stacked tight so I removed the smaller bottom 4 branches and stuck them in the clone dome. 

I need to add some soil to each as well to get ready for flower. 

I tried to supercrop one BB again and they broke again. Cant seem to get this down on these smaller plants. I have broken 4 one one BB and 2 on an LSD. Cant seem to get this down on these smaller plants.  Oh well it will be fun to see how they turn out. I stuck 3 more clones in the dome a BB and 2 SB, I think, lol. I wanted an LSD but there are no limbs I want to cut. I hope one of the original clones is a LSD. 

I went from 7 clones to 5, got rid of 2 straglers, added 7 this morning for a total of 12! 

I dont need 12 clones but I will use it to learn and improve my cloning. I will grow out the best 5 or 7. 

Anyone want the left over clones? lol


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 10, 2010)

heyy man. wats goin on?? i havent stopped by in a whilw.. just thought I'd come check on ur grow.. everythings lookin AWESOME!! ughh. i cant wait till I have a job and money. I would LOVE to have a setup like yours, and have that many different strains growin all out once!! still cant wait to see the SharksBreath once it starts flowering!!

Myg grow is finally comin along.. I had some bad luck with my seeds to.. I got 5 WW seeds from Nirvana. feminized of course... and only ONE sprouted!! I was pretty madd.. since this was my 1st time ever ordering online. But i wrote Nirvana and told Alice what happened. and she apologized and said they gaurentee a 100% germination rate.. and re-sent my order to me. but sadly.. they sent it to my old address.. lol. sooo she sent me ANOTHER order t my new address... soo I should have them by next week.. adn i might still get the other seeds if they forward the mail to my new house. lol

But I gotta say.. the one plant that did grow is doing fucking AMAZING!! its growin sooo fast! its only 2 weeks old.. but its a beast!! u should take a look at it.. sadly.. I have like No one following my journal. =-( lol but its fine. I like makin the journal for myself too. 

But heyyy.. I remember the last time i wrote on here I was sayin u should try growin some of that PineApple Express.....? Well I found someone on here whos growin it.. and it looks amazing.. its a beautiful plant!! if you look on the last page of my journal..you'll see a post by DR. RR or sumthin like that..? he's the one growin it.. it doesnt say it in the title of his thread.. but i checked it out and he is growin it and it looks fuckin BOMBBBB!! just lettin ya know. cant wait to see your babies in flowering!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 10, 2010)

ooo yeaa. wanted to let u know too.. if your lookin for a REALLY good deal on seeds for your next grow.. or for anyone else who wants some too.. how does 20 seeds for $27 sound....?? theyre not feminized seeds.. theyre just regular seeds... but Nirvana is doing a new thing... "Daily" sales.. 

i know some people might already know about it.. but for those of you who dont.. its an AMAZING deal!! it changes everyday tho.. and they only do 1 strain a day.. soo if theres a strain there that u really want.. just wait.. and im sure one of these days it will come up.. Monday they did AK-48... yesterday they did Aurora Indica.. and today theyre doing Blue Mystic... idk. its just a really good deal, thought u guys should know.. and the shipping is really cheap too!! its like $7 or $8.. flat rate. cant beat that.. 

well just thought I'd share the good news with everyone.. im probably gonna order some next week... I'm waitin for the short ryders to go on sail.. i really wanna grow some auto's....


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> When I checked the babies last night they were a little lite but looked good so I thought they could wait till this morning to be watered. WRONG!!!!
> 
> I open the cabinet door this morning and they were all laid over!  OH SHIT!!!
> 
> ...


 i had the same water prob with my bb this morning, ans yeah the bb does not ilke super cropping i think, the stems get real woody and hard early on and they dont like to bend much.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> heyy man. wats goin on?? i havent stopped by in a whilw.. just thought I'd come check on ur grow.. everythings lookin AWESOME!! ughh.
> 
> Hey man whatzup been a while. Oh I am just now fixin to put them in flower so the show is just about to start.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I found a thread and they grew it and smoked it and growin again. I would like to try it but I have gear for the next year or so it will have to wait....In fact I want DJ Short Blueberry and Moonshine. Fresh seeds just came in From Attitude. I been watching for 3 or 4 months so I know...Plus they emailed me. Thats what I originally wanted and was #1 on my list. Oh well in a couple years...lol NOT!!!



chb444220 said:


> ooo yeaa. wanted to let u know too.. if your lookin for a REALLY good deal on seeds for your next grow.. or for anyone else who wants some too.. how does 20 seeds for $27 sound....?? theyre not feminized seeds.. theyre just regular seeds... but Nirvana is doing a new thing... "Daily" sales..


Thanks for the info man...

Good deal as long as the seeds germ and grow to good smoke. 

I have read a lot of bad shit on Nirvana... Never tried them myself.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> i had the same water prob with my bb this morning, ans yeah the bb does not ilke super cropping i think, the stems get real woody and hard early on and they dont like to bend much.


I know man, I pinch and pinch and pinch and it feels ready then when I bend it no fucking warning SNAP!!! lol


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I know man, I pinch and pinch and pinch and it feels ready then when I bend it no fucking warning SNAP!!! lol


 i have to gently bend them back and forth for a few minutes to losen them up a bit before i lst anything, just have to work them a bit, back and forth, back and forth for like 10 mins.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 10, 2010)

yeaaa. the DJ B Berry is one of the strains i wanna grow too.. i really wanna grow autos in general.. and blueberyy is one of my favorite strains.. soo its the best of both worlds. lol. 

and ive read alotta good things about nirvana.. thats where i got my WW from. adn my package got to my house in 8 days.. and they sent my other order today.. ill let u know how long these ones take. but u can check on my thread.. and see how my WW turns out. Ive looked through alot of good Nirvana grows.. but then again.. Ive read a couple bad ones.. but i think ive seen bad reveiws or every seed bank. =-/ I think alot of it has to do with the growers.. lol


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 10, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa. the DJ B Berry is one of the strains i wanna grow too.. i really wanna grow autos in general.. and blueberyy is one of my favorite strains.. soo its the best of both worlds. lol.
> 
> and ive read alotta good things about nirvana.. thats where i got my WW from. adn my package got to my house in 8 days.. and they sent my other order today.. ill let u know how long these ones take. but u can check on my thread.. and see how my WW turns out. Ive looked through alot of good Nirvana grows.. but then again.. Ive read a couple bad ones.. but i think ive seen bad reveiws or every seed bank. =-/ I think alot of it has to do with the growers.. lol


 strongly agree on that last statement, chb.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> i have to gently bend them back and forth for a few minutes to losen them up a bit before i lst anything, just have to work them a bit, back and forth, back and forth for like 10 mins.


I just cut the fuckers off. 8 in stead of 4 HA!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> I think alot of it has to do with the growers.. lol


You make a good point. You can find good and bad about everything so you have to just see for yourself...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> You make a good point. You can find good and bad about everything so you have to just see for yourself...


yeaaa. lol. i hate when people bash the seed company's.. and they dont know what the fuck they're doin.. and they're like ooo.. they're seeds suck.. my plant started out fine.. but then i tried this new technique i saw online.. and i gave me weed plant a few capsules of speed to help it grow quicker.. and it didn't work.. and the other plant didn't look happy.. soo i gave it 2 hits of ecstasy to make it happy.. and they both died.. wtf.. your seeds suck! don't order your seed from here!! bla bla bla..

im like ughhh. shut the fuck up.. YOU try takin a few caps of speed and 2 hits of ecstasy and see how long you stay alive!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa. lol. i hate when people bash the seed company's.. and they dont know what the fuck they're doin.. and they're like ooo.. they're seeds suck.. my plant started out fine.. but then i tried this new technique i saw online.. and i gave me weed plant a few capsules of speed to help it grow quicker.. and it didn't work.. and the other plant didn't look happy.. soo i gave it 2 hits of ecstasy to make it happy.. and they both died.. wtf.. your seeds suck! don't order your seed from here!! bla bla bla..
> 
> im like ughhh. shut the fuck up..
> 
> ...


 .....................


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa. the DJ B Berry is one of the strains i wanna grow too.. i really wanna grow autos in general.. and blueberyy is one of my favorite strains.. soo its the best of both worlds. lol.


Well I was right they HAD them...lol I just checked and they SOLD OUT in a week or 10 days! Im glad, sorta lol, now I can stop thinking about it...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 11, 2010)

So I thought I would throw up some White Widow @ 11 weeks


----------



## messycan (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice looking widow man!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks MC I cant wait til my SB LSD and BB are in this stage......YEA BABY!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks MC I cant wait til my SB LSD and BB are in this stage......YEA BABY!!!!


 yeah mate she looks nice n swell i cant wait 4 mine to b in that stage aswell


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn... that WW Bud looks fuckin sexy!! That is just what this thread needed. lol. good thinking!! is that yours?? and if it is.. how long did u veg it for.. thats a nice size nug!! that will give me some modivation!! lol. My plant just got transplanted. She seems happier now. Got some room to strectch. I'm plannin on keepin her in there for the rest of her time.. Ughhh.. i cant wait to start flowering!! this will be the 1st time flowering something that isn't Mids or Bagseed! Can't wait!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

rasclot said:


> yeah mate she looks nice n swell i cant wait 4 mine to b in that stage aswell


I hear ya Ras, going to start mine flowering this weekend..


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 12, 2010)

lmao.. and ok ok.. maybe I was exaggerating a lil with the ecstasy and speen.. lol. but you get what I mean.. people buy these seeds.. that are fine.. and they do all this weird and crazy shit to them.. and then when they dont grow.. they get mad?? lol. Just soak it for a day in paper towels, stick it in the fuckin soil put ur lights on and watch it grow!!?? and when u want it to start budding put the lights on 12-12.. how simple is that?? lol

and wow... thats friggin REDICULOUS!!! I cant beleive they already sold outta that strain!! Someone must be supplying like... one 1/2 of the country.. and just ordering ALL of them at once! lol. thats fuckin crazy!! boy ooo well. like u said.. not u dont gotta worry bout it... I really wanna order that Blue Venom... the name even sounds sexy.. and White Widow and Blueberry crossed just sounds amazingggggg!!

and p.s... I cant get over how good that WW bud looks.. I pray mine comes out like that!!!! and I'm guessing it is yours.. seeing as how the pic is ur avatar... Durrrrr


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Damn... that WW Bud looks fuckin sexy!! That is just what this thread needed. lol. good thinking!! is that yours?? and if it is.. how long did u veg it for.. thats a nice size nug!! that will give me some modivation!! lol. My plant just got transplanted. She seems happier now. Got some room to strectch. I'm plannin on keepin her in there for the rest of her time.. Ughhh.. i cant wait to start flowering!! this will be the 1st time flowering something that isn't Mids or Bagseed! Can't wait!!


Thanks chb...Yea its mine. That is my young one. I have another 13 weeks into flower. You can check them out in my Homemade Flower Cabinet thread. I veged for 5 or 6 weeks. It just would not grow for some reason. Thats why it only has a few branches. It was 4 or 5" when I put it into flower. It grew to over 33" in flower. Here she is on 11-30 when I started flower..







This is her on the 9th before flush...







Since the first flush the caylaxes are poping out everywhere frakin exploding!!!

Flowering is "FUN"


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lmao.. and ok ok.. maybe I was exaggerating a lil with the ecstasy and speen.. lol. but you get what I mean.. people buy these seeds.. that are fine.. and they do all this weird and crazy shit to them.. and then when they dont grow.. they get mad?? lol. Just soak it for a day in paper towels, stick it in the fuckin soil put ur lights on and watch it grow!!?? and when u want it to start budding put the lights on 12-12.. how simple is that?? lol
> 
> I kow what yoou mean. I am stying conservative on the nutes this grow. Im just going to carry the veg nutes into flower. I want greann leaves...
> 
> ...


.................


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 12, 2010)

wow...... i cant beleive that that lil plant u showed me flowered into that big monster you showed me after!! Thats INSANE!! My plant is only 2 1/2 weeks old.. and I would think if I was to flower it.. it would be tiny! I wouldnt expect mine to get even 1/2 the size as yours.... wow.. lol. idk i still cant believe that that baby plant flowered into that beauty! how was the bud?? and how much did you get from her? That plant looks beautiful tho...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

I know man. I could not beleive it either. I almost threw her out when she would not grow in veg. That first pic she is 5 or 6 weeks old. My Mazar Afghan was only 2 or 3" (same age) when I put it into flower and grew to over 36". They grow like CRAZY man when I throw that 600 HPS on them. The MA was too stretchy with almost no buds after 3 or 4 weeks of flower so I threw her out...It is in my other journal. 

Im going to put together some pics of the lil WW growth. I just dont have many pics of when she was young. She is still going. Started the flush Tuesday. Step 2 of flush is tomorrow. Saw some amber last night so "The Chop" is getting close...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Go look at page one of my flower cabinet journal. 

This is the MA5-6 weeks old when I put her into flower...11-30







Two weeks later: 12-15







And 5 days later before I killed her: 12-20


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 12, 2010)

i seemed to take about 6 weeks for my widow to blow up in veg, but once it did there was no stoping it, in 2 weeks it caught my other 2 plants in veg, even the male, and it was sprouted about 10 days after them.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like them short going to flower but these two were midgets...lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey wow that blueberry that I broke the limbs trying to supercrop has pushed out white hairs?????? The LSD I topped is as well. They are still 18/6. Maybe the stress from me pruning???? Duno...

I post a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 12, 2010)

wow.. that thing was small too.. but it grew like crazy too just after 2 weeks!! I cant believe that it got that tall that quick.. sucks that it stretched so much tho.. I wonder what my plant would look like if i was to flower her now?? My other bagseed plants only vegged for 3 weeks.. and they grew to 2 1/2 feet tall.. I was surprised. I was plannin on flowering Mary J at 3 weeks.. but im not sure yet.. I want to wait.. but I dont want her to grow too tall. I want her to stay around 2ft tall... idk, I'll figure somethign out. lol. I'll see how big she is at 3 weeks... cuz I know she's gonna fucking grow like crazy as soon as I put her into flowering!! I'm very impatient too.. soo i wanna put her into flowering asap....


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow.. that thing was small too.. but it grew like crazy too just after 2 weeks!! I cant believe that it got that tall that quick.. sucks that it stretched so much tho.. I wonder what my plant would look like if i was to flower her now?? My other bagseed plants only vegged for 3 weeks.. and they grew to 2 1/2 feet tall.. I was surprised. I was plannin on flowering Mary J at 3 weeks.. but im not sure yet.. I want to wait.. but I dont want her to grow too tall. I want her to stay around 2ft tall... idk, I'll figure somethign out. lol. I'll see how big she is at 3 weeks... cuz I know she's gonna fucking grow like crazy as soon as I put her into flowering!! I'm very impatient too.. soo i wanna put her into flowering asap....


Yea they both stretched like crazy but the ww put out buds but the ma did not, so the ma, gone lol, glad I kept the ww though. MAN they are both getting SO NICE!!!! Samples show great promise
On your plant how many nodes and how tall? I have started flowering bag seed at 6 to 8 tall but they had 6 or more nodesGrew to 24 tall or betterOne plant kept me in smoke for three monthsand thats everyday smokingdont discount bag seedhey if it was some good smoke then only YOU can fuck it up!!! lol Mine was great, one plant even hermied and it was good to
If they get too tall just supercrop and tie them down. 
I forgot how many watts you running? That will make a diff.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

When checking on the littlins I noticed the BB2 and LSD2 both have push out hairs. I guess it was cause by stress from topping. But 5 others where topped and no hairs...They are still under 18/6 so it has to be stress? Could it be the Fem seeds? Has anyone seen this before? 

LSD2













BB2


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Feb 13, 2010)

great grow, u shud have some beautiful bud.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 13, 2010)

Since the first flush the caylaxes are poping out everywhere frakin exploding!!!

Flowering is "FUN" [/QUOTE]
 that is sweet mate loving that shit!!
so how long you veg that plant for?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

ukgrower2110 said:


> great grow, u shud have some beautiful bud.


Thanks brother. I sure hope so. About to start flower in the next day or so...Should be fun...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> Since the first flush the caylaxes are poping out everywhere frakin exploding!!!
> 
> Flowering is "FUN"


 that is sweet mate loving that shit!!
so how long you veg that plant for?[/QUOTE]

Thank you, First time I let one go this long. I see now I cut WAY too early last time. It veged for about 5 or 6 weeks but would not grow. It was 4 or 5" tall when I flowered her. She jumped to over 30".


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 13, 2010)

well reps for you my man very well done


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Thanks The2TimEr, I appreciate that, Im just lucky that&#8217;s all&#8230;*


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 13, 2010)

SL2 said:


> When checking on the littlins I noticed the BB2 and LSD2 both have push out hairs. I guess it was cause by stress from topping. But 5 others where topped and no hairs...They are still under 18/6 so it has to be stress? Could it be the Fem seeds? Has anyone seen this before?
> 
> LSD2
> 
> ...


Those are probably just preflowers. Nothing to worry about, and at least you know they are definitely female.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

SL2 said:


>


 very well grown mate ur gonna have sum primo bud there mate did u top them im 2 lazy to read back +rep wen i can


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks ras, no prob mate, I topped all but 2. I left a Sharksbreath (front center) and the LACxS (back right) because they were shorter than the rest. The Blueberry was growin way too fast and I wanted a clone or two so I topped the tall ones.

I am thinking of starting flower today. Im ready to get the party started. An LSD and BB have preflowers / hairs...

That damn Kushberry (back left) needs to slow down! lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks ras, no prob mate, I topped all but 2. I left a Sharksbreath (front center) and the LACxS (back right) because they were shorter than the rest. The Blueberry was growin way too fast and I wanted a clone or two so I topped the tall ones.
> 
> I am thinking of starting flower today. Im ready to get the party started. An LSD and BB have preflowers / hairs...
> 
> That damn Kushberry (back left) needs to slow down! lol


 mate my kandy kush went mental in the first 3 weeks of 12/12 at 1 point it was growin 8cm per night!!! keep ur eye on her i put mine into 12/12 at about the same height as urs n shes standin near on 7 foot now!!! il take sum pics of my sharksbreath out of the grow room for ya shes 1 stocky bitch
oh yeah wot ventin u got in ur veg box n how did u stop light leaks?


----------



## Gaines04 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice Journal SL2 ..I got here just in time to watch them flower. Man you are really making it hard for me to decide on my next seed purchase. Beautiful job so far..I will be watching. Peace.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

rasclot said:


> mate my kandy kush went mental in the first 3 weeks of 12/12 at 1 point it was growin 8cm per night!!! keep ur eye on her i put mine into 12/12 at about the same height as urs n shes standin near on 7 foot now!!! il take sum pics of my sharksbreath out of the grow room for ya shes 1 stocky bitch
> oh yeah wot ventin u got in ur veg box n how did u stop light leaks?


Kandy Kush sounds so nice...

Wow man thats crazy.. Dont tell me that! lol 7 feet???  

I better get some rope! 

I would love to see both of those... 
Thanks ras

The cab vents like this: The whole cab is sealed except for the air intake holes in the floor. The fan pulls air through the filter creating a vacuum, and then the air goes through the reflector and out the top of the cab. The vacuum created by the fan draws cool fresh air in through the intake holes in the floor. The floor has two separate panels with a 1.5 space between them. The intake holes are offset so no light gets in and not much out when lights are on. To make sure its sealed I turn the lights off in the room and on in the cabinet, close the cab and look for light leaks. I add a screw to tighten up the leak or put some foil tape to seal. Does this make sense? You should check out my cabinet journal. It might help explain with the pics. 

There ya go


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> Nice Journal SL2 ..I got here just in time to watch them flower. Man you are really making it hard for me to decide on my next seed purchase. Beautiful job so far..I will be watching. Peace.


Thanks G04 I appreciate that..happy to have you along.  

Yea the party is just about to start. 

Tell me about it. My seed list has over 50 strains of shit I wanna try


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think you should LST that one that you topped and is still growing like crazy. I've had amazing results from LST'ing and it will keep them closer to the rest.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I think you should LST that one that you topped and is still growing like crazy. I've had amazing results from LST'ing and it will keep them closer to the rest.


Thanks man, LST works great. I knew keeping an even canopy would be an issue with so many diff strains... 

I have a couple ideas in mind. I pick up some grow through screens, wire and string from the garden shop. They are not too bad (uneven) right now. Ill start the training in flower cause I know they are gonna shoot up...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 14, 2010)

WoooHoo. Cant wait to see these things go into flowering man! Gonna be some AWESOME pics! The smell is probably gonna be crazy too. All the different smells from all the different plants! lol. Yeaaa, I'm still debating on when I'm going to flower mine. Since I'm only using CFL's.. I dont want it to get too bug, cuz I wont have enough lights for flower it, and all the bud wont grow, and be undeveloped. =-/ Thats what happened with my 1st grow.

When I started vegging her, I was planning on flowering her at 3 weeks, which will be Tuesday. (Wow 3 weeks FLEW by!) Sooooo I'm gonna wait till Tuesday, and see how she looks. Cuz she's growin like crazy right now... soo I know once I put her on 12-12... she's gonna fuckin shoot up like an inch or two a night.. I'm almost scared! lol.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey chb you should smell the WW's they are som stanjy bitches...but its a good stank...had them out for a check this morning and whoa they are DANK!!!

They babies smell to. The SB and LSD seems to have the most smell. Heck even my clones stink!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 14, 2010)

=-) Cant wait till mine starts stinkin up my closet!! This will be the 1st plant that is actually a good strain.. since my last ones were Mids.. adn this one is by far, the fastest growin plant.. and this will be the first plant to be full female!! All my other plants were males.. or went hermie on me. =-/ But they were just practice for when I grew something good... like White Widow. =D


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

heres my sharksbreath at 5weeks in 12/12!!















n heres my kandy kush the lanky bitch shes on the left standin of the floor ive had to raise the others up to try n get an even canopy




















thats all of em chillin


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 14, 2010)

under 18/6 they will show preflowers, or atleast most strains can, i likw when they show sex early, lets me know when i got girls. looking great man, cant wait till flower, ill be putting my bb in tomorrow.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> =-) Cant wait till mine starts stinkin up my closet!! This will be the 1st plant that is actually a good strain.. since my last ones were Mids.. adn this one is by far, the fastest growin plant.. and this will be the first plant to be full female!! All my other plants were males.. or went hermie on me. =-/ But they were just practice for when I grew something good... like White Widow. =D


Be nice and Santa might bring you something... he could send you a ww seed....


I know man I had males, hermies, seeds and ended up with only one plant my first grow  

the pot was ok though and kept my high for 3 mnths...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> under 18/6 they will show preflowers, or atleast most strains can, i likw when they show sex early, lets me know when i got girls. looking great man, cant wait till flower, ill be putting my bb in tomorrow.


hey wow, I didnt know that and I was thinking stress. Thats GREAT, Hell then I want them all to do that...lol

Me too man, we can have a Blueberry PART'AA !!! Triple "B"s blueberry brothers...lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

FucKnA BRU!!!



rasclot said:


> thats all of em chillin


 
DAMN rasclot those are some beautiful ladies, the whole thing man awesome, look at those leaves, love it mate...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

SL2 said:


> FucKnA BRU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cheers mate cram em in there thats wot i say lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

rasclot said:


> cheers mate cram em in there thats wot i say lol


Dude look at those leaves very healthy lookin, whatever u r doin the plants are lovin it...thats it man finding and doing your own grow thing man....lol

great job


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Dude look at those leaves very healthy lookin, whatever u r doin the plants are lovin it...thats it man finding and doing your own grow thing man....lol
> 
> great job


 cheers mate i thank canna coco n canna A+B u cant go wrong with these nutes n medium wot are u usin?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am just lerning this stuff. I started in a waterfarm then decided to try FF OF soil, this is my second dirt grow. 


There are so many good ways to grow. ya just gotta find what right for you and roll with it...


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 15, 2010)

skeet whats up man? been busy quite the damn shoe job. going to feed the girls later. i,ll take some pics and post them for you later. there looking fucking great. the toping for extra colas has got me sold, think its my preffered method. your ladies are looking good man, ww looks like some headbanger.


----------



## cacamal (Feb 15, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I am just lerning this stuff. I started in a waterfarm then decided to try FF OF soil, this is my second dirt grow.
> 
> 
> There are so many good ways to grow. ya just gotta find what right for you and roll with it...


so far what do you think of the foxfarm line up?much respect the pics from your cab look very nice


----------



## SL2 (Feb 15, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> skeet whats up man? been busy quite the damn shoe job. going to feed the girls later. i,ll take some pics and post them for you later. there looking fucking great. the toping for extra colas has got me sold, think its my preffered method. your ladies are looking good man, ww looks like some headbanger.


Hey man good to see ya, thanks man, choppin any day now checking them tonight 

post those pics when you can


----------



## SL2 (Feb 15, 2010)

cacamal said:


> so far what do you think of the foxfarm line up?much respect the pics from your cab look very nice


 
I think FF has great potential  !!! 
 
I will let you know when I learn how to grow... 
 
I just fucked up,,, I dropped grow big when changing to flower nutrients on the WWs and 2 wks ltr the leaves turned yellow, they never recoveredI think that is one reason my WWs wont finish  

I never lost a leaf on my first grow in waterfarms, they were so freakin bushy it was crazy...

But the WWs smell so nice very strong and the samples show promise 

I am hoping for green leaves till the flush with these babies 

I have a DynaGro vs FF thing going. Too early to tell so far. One of each is lagging,,,so its a tie


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 16, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I think FF has great potential  !!!
> 
> I will let you know when I learn how to grow...
> 
> ...


 did you flush your widows before sending them into flower sl? and did the leaves go yellow all at one or did they fade from the bottom up?


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

A little advise if you do decide to LST, drill or or burn holes with a saudering iron all around the lip of your pots. Then you can do a a quick knot when you tie em down. I've noticed when taping them down the glue will rub off after a bit. Trust me you don't want to check on her to find a branch came loose and is now pressing against your light.


----------



## DKDK211 (Feb 16, 2010)

dude nice cant wait should check out my pic and give me some pointers and what not thank you


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> did you flush your widows before sending them into flower sl? and did the leaves go yellow all at one or did they fade from the bottom up?


 
Not before I started flower. I started flush last tuesday. Step 3 of flush was last night for the widows, 3 gal plain then 1 gal with 1 tbs molasses. Just posted some pics I took this morning in my other thread. They just slowly started turning yellow two weeks into flower, fan leaves first then all over. 




jebus2029 said:


> A little advise if you do decide to LST, drill or or burn holes with a saudering iron all around the lip of your pots. Then you can do a a quick knot when you tie em down. I've noticed when taping them down the glue will rub off after a bit. Trust me you don't want to check on her to find a branch came loose and is now pressing against your light.


 
Thanks for the advice jebus. I have had that happen and burned my little buds! OUCH! lol 

I am using smart pots that are fabric. Not sure how that will work but I have some grow through screens I may use to train them. 




DKDK211 said:


> dude nice cant wait should check out my pic and give me some pointers and what not thank you


 
Thanks man...

I am by no means an expert but I would be happy to. Where is your pic?


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 16, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Not before I started flower. I started flush last tuesday. Step 3 of flush was last night for the widows, 3 gal plain then 1 gal with 1 tbs molasses. Just posted some pics I took this morning in my other thread. They just slowly started turning yellow two weeks into flower, fan leaves first then all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been reading a lot about this problem of late yellowing. A lot of people have been adding their veg nutes with high nitrogen later in flower once to fix this problem.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Took the WW's out of the flower cab and put the"9" babies in there last night
gave them their first flower nutes along with veg to keep them leaves healthy I hope. 
I put the WW's in the veg cab to finish. 

Here they are in their new home for next 2.5 months...
Plenty of room to grow and good side light. 
Lower side branches should do well. 








They seemed a little droopy, I was surprised but the temps were on the cool side 67, 
surprise again with the 600. I shut off the circulating fan and the temps came up 72...
I need to switch the S&P fan to low speed...Very pleased how cool the big flower cab is running. 
Should pay off when summer hits.









Clones : Not sure what is what! lol









This how my moma did it! But not in a shot glass...
Just trying to see if it works on weed...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> I have been reading a lot about this problem of late yellowing. A lot of people have been adding their veg nutes with high nitrogen later in flower once to fix this problem.


I have been reading a lot about it as well. Seems a lot of people are having the same prob. My WW's started early, 2 weeks into flowering. I added veg nutes but it never recovered. 

I think the leaves should be healthy and green until the flush starts or you drop the nutes. Every flower, plant, bush or tree I have ever grown was the healthiest, best looking and grew the fastest when the leaves were healthy. So imo it should be the same with weed. 

This is what I am trying on my new grow to combat the yellowing. This time for the first flower feed I just added 1/2 strength flower to the veg. Next feed will be full both flower and veg. I will slowly cut back the veg nutes as I see how they do. I dont know if this works but I am going to try.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

*This cabinet runs so cool I may need to get a 1000 to put in there...*

*Does anyone know where to get or if they even make a 600 MH? I cant find any...*


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

600 mh bulb is what I want...


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Feb 16, 2010)

This made me laugh. 
Good luck.
The only place I can think of is ebay, but I'm sure you've already thought of that.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks man i dont think they make them in 600....dont know????


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've seen 600 and 1000 MH on ebay, but I could be wrong. It might have been a MH/HPS setup. 

Here's another idea for LST'ing... Get those cheap plactic water catchers for putting under pots. The clear plastic ones that have a raised lip of about an inch. That way you can still pick up and move the plants even when they are tied down to it. Otherwise maybe super crop them. I'm not really a fan of super cropping though. Not as precise IMO.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kind of like this?


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 17, 2010)

yeaa. I'm like 99% surfe they make them.. cuz I think i ws debatin on getting a 400 watt or 600 watt...? I could be wrong tho. lemme go check


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Watt-HPS-MH-Conversion-Light-Bulb/dp/B00080L65A

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48969

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52414

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47331

There ya go.. lol. Take your pic. =)


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks man I have not seen those. Not sure about conversion bulbs. Have to read up on those. Man those bulbs dont have many lumes only 50 and 66k. My Hortilux hps bulb has 88k. I like Eye Hortilux but they dont make a 600 mh. 

Thanks again chb Ill have to check them out. Im thinking of veging with the 600 and flower with a 1000. What ya think? That should put out some big ass buds!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 17, 2010)

Awwww.. yeaaaa. your right. Shit.. I dodnt realize that ALL of them were conversion bulbs.. =-( well i fthey dont put out as much light.. why dont you get a 1000 watt MH Conversion Bulb instead...?? If your gonna flower with 1000 watt HPS then you can get 1000 watt MH Conversion Bulb that will fit into that.. and I'm sure the 1000 watt MH Conv. bulb will put out the same, if not more light than a "normal" 600 watt MH bulb...??

But yeaaaa. If you flower with 1000 watt HPS.. those buds are gonna be BEASTS!! Fuck havin popcorn buds.. your gonna have fuckin soccerball/basketball sized buds man!! They're gonna be HUGE!! I cant wait to see them!

I'm gettin ready to take my clone now.. I was debtain on wether or not to do it.. theres ups and downs to both.. listed them in my journal.. I'm just bein lazy and dont wanna write them on here too. lol. 

I still cant wait to see those White Widow Buds harvested man.... I'm looking forward to that Sooooooo Bad!!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 17, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Awwww.. yeaaaa. your right. Shit.. I dodnt realize that ALL of them were conversion bulbs.. =-( well i fthey dont put out as much light.. why dont you get a 1000 watt MH Conversion Bulb instead...?? If your gonna flower with 1000 watt HPS then you can get 1000 watt MH Conversion Bulb that will fit into that.. and I'm sure the 1000 watt MH Conv. bulb will put out the same, if not more light than a "normal" 600 watt MH bulb...??
> 
> But yeaaaa. If you flower with 1000 watt HPS.. those buds are gonna be BEASTS!! Fuck havin popcorn buds.. your gonna have fuckin soccerball/basketball sized buds man!! They're gonna be HUGE!! I cant wait to see them!
> 
> ...



Hey man I would avoid a 1000 watt just from experience. they run super hot and the lumens to watt ratio is not as good as the 600. If you want to run a 1000 watts run a 600 overhead and 400 watts in cfl for the lower branch lighting. 400 watts in cfl is a rediculous amount of bright bulbs!

http://www.1000bulbs.com/150-to-200-Watt-Compact-Fluorscent/

think of having one of these in the lower 4 corners of your grow box


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks man I appreciate you taking the time to post those links...

Those conversion bulbs may be ok but they had a lot less lumes. 

I just priced the Galaxy 1000 ballast I want. It is switchable runs 400/600 or 1000 mh or hps. Even has a 10% boot switch for the 1000, buts at $330 bucks plus a bulb. Going to have to wait for now! I cant spend the money...

I was thinking that if I veged under a 600 mh and then flower under the 1000 hps or a dual arc bulb that should produce some *Humongous* buds...lol

Oh well the 600 will do a fine job! But I bet a 1000 would be killer...Will def give it a try in the future... More more more LOL

One of my clones showed roots yesterday. Coming out the top and bottom of the rw cube. 10 days, not bad...Im going to take the plastic wrap off the cube and place it in the 9oz cup with OF soil. Ill leave it in there untill the others are ready...then put them in the 2 gal pots...

Party ON!!!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 17, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Well here we go. I am so psyched! My third grow (first journal) and FINALLY I got some good shit to grow! Hell Yeah!!! Anybody want to ride??? lol And to finally know WTF I am smoking. (Sorry Im am little tongue-hanging- numb right now, lol) Been reading a lot the last year or so here on RIU and have learned A LOT. Man let me tell you brother, if you can dream it up they are doin it hereYou can find all differing opinions on all subjects. I research the shit out of everything. Thats just me. Especially if Im layin down some a lot of my hard earned cash. FcknA, better be some good equipment. One thing life has taught me is you get what you pay for unless you steal it! lol
> 
> As you can see I went from no seeds to Too GD many. Anybody wants some? lol I drove myself nit just trying to decide what to grow first. Good or bad here is what I chose and what is left ready and waiting!!!
> 
> ...



I completely stole this idea for sprouting my Matanuska tundra, they grow awesome nice idea!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Hey man I would avoid a 1000 watt just from experience. they run super hot and the lumens to watt ratio is not as good as the 600. If you want to run a 1000 watts run a 600 overhead and 400 watts in cfl for the lower branch lighting. 400 watts in cfl is a rediculous amount of bright bulbs!
> 
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/150-to-200-Watt-Compact-Fluorscent/
> 
> think of having one of these in the lower 4 corners of your grow box


Hey man thanks for the info. Yea I have read about the heat with 1000s. But if you can control the heat I have seen them put out some Humongous Colas...

Its funny you mention putting light in the cabinet corners. That would be awesome...I almost did that a month ago. I was going to put a 4' 54watt T5 HO in each corner or along the side walls about 6" above the pots...I changed my mind because I hope to have a room to grow in this summer and would not have a use for the extra T5 lights so why spend the money. It suck being mature... 

I can never leave things alone. I want MORE BIGGER BETTER FASTER lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> I completely stole this idea for sprouting my Matanuska tundra, they grow awesome nice idea!


Thanks man I am glad it worked for ya and happy to share. 

I have modified my method a bit. Now I use mostly OF and only put a small amount of the LW (about the size of a cotton ball) in the top center of the OF. Place seed in the LW, water and grow! lol 

The LW has no nutes so you have to feed. Once the seed roots and hits the OF it has food so just water. It seem to grow even faster and better this way...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here ya go. No rooting stuff or anything. Well I did soak the rw cubes in Dutch Master APS. 

10 days













Now I fill the cup with soil while we wait on the others...


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 17, 2010)

what up skeet. things are looking good over there. heres a couple of pics for ya. just some of my favs. loving the multiple colas. and i agree from and earlier post 1000s can pop off some impressive colas.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 17, 2010)

i got three like the first one and wish i had a room full of them, so sticky and sour smelling very citrus like. its a strain that came from my hermie mishap. its still fairly stable in its growth and last time it grew some long solid colas. they got a ways to go. soils a little rich going straight water one more time before i start back on nutes.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 18, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> what up skeet. things are looking good over there. heres a couple of pics for ya. just some of my favs. loving the multiple colas. and i agree from and earlier post 1000s can pop off some impressive colas.


 
Thanks T420A

Your ladies are looking good. 

Going to make some nice colas...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 18, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> i got three like the first one and wish i had a room full of them, so sticky and sour smelling very citrus like. its a strain that came from my hermie mishap. its still fairly stable in its growth and last time it grew some long solid colas. they got a ways to go. soils a little rich going straight water one more time before i start back on nutes.


I know I always want more to...lol

I hope them hermies stays away this time for both of us


----------



## messycan (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking great man!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks MC........


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Feb 18, 2010)

So SL2, what are you hoping to harvest?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 19, 2010)

MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja said:


> So SL2, what are you hoping to harvest?


I hope by the end of April.


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like u got ur thing goind on SL2 especially like ur WW pics man its killing me not being able to grow right now fucking women


----------



## SL2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks D Im chopping on Sunday...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 20, 2010)

Been a few since I posted a good look at the kids. They are growing 1 to 2 inches a day. 
The tallest is 20" and the shortest is 15". 

VERY pleased with ALL these strains so far.

Group Shot








BB1 - "The Bush" I would love to have a box full just like this one...















BB2 - The "Test Dummy" lol The tall branch on the right is a bottom limb. 
I tied and pulled the two untopped bottom brances up and together. Worked out real nice. 








Looks a little yellow but its not...








BB2 is the plant I topped and then broke the tops trying to supercrop them. 
They recovered and are 19". Here is one I cut off. It grew a lot in a week...








KB - Very nice plant. Has grown the fastest,
















Here is where I have tied the tops down.








LACxS - This lil bitch just looks "NASTY"  If it doesnt slow down Ill have to tie her too...
The way it is growing you could pack a bunch of these in a space...















LSD1 - Like the KB the LSDs are growing stright up and staying tight. Very nice plants. 















LSD2















RD - The "Freak" Love this plant, very bushy, tight nodes, short.















The "Freak" lol








SB1 - What can I say, another nice plant. 















SB3 - The topped and untopped are the same height...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 20, 2010)

Plants look nice and healthy...awesome!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmmm just checked out pages 25 to 30 just to see some pics of your plants SL2 but didnt see anything. 

Just in a rush right now so i will look through the thread at a later time.

Will be back


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 20, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Plants look nice and healthy...awesome!


 what are you looking at garcia because i dont see any pics  lol did u forget to upload them


----------



## rasclot (Feb 21, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> what are you looking at garcia because i dont see any pics  lol did u forget to upload them


 maybe he imagined them lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

You guys cant see the pics above?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 21, 2010)

SL2 said:


> You guys cant see the pics above?


 i can now lookin good mate my sharksbreath is 1 ugly cunt nothin like urs il post u a pic later


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 21, 2010)

very nice man, i can see them now.

the freak looks nuts topped at a young age i am guessing.

Was wondering how close you could get the light to the plants? how far is it away from the tallest one right now ?

Closer you can get the light the better harvest you will get


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

rasclot said:


> i can now lookin good mate my sharksbreath is 1 ugly cunt nothin like urs il post u a pic later


Thanks ras 

Yea I really like the SB.  

I dont remember yours being ugly...lol

I was wondering why no one was commenting...Kinda hard to comment when you cant see them. Dont know what was going on but Im glad you can now.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks HNugs I don&#8217;t know what was going on with the pics. 

The &#8220;Freak&#8221; is just crazy with its offset nodes and funky truck. Nothing typical about her. They were all topped at the same age. 

I keep the light about 8&#8221; to 10&#8221; from the tallest. I had it raised up for the pics. They have grown a couple inches since these pics!


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 21, 2010)

there they are lol i still want to know what you were commiting on garcia lol but i agree slt i want a box full of the one in that 2nd pic as well beautiful


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> there they are lol i still want to know what you were commiting on garcia lol but i agree slt i want a box full of the one in that 2nd pic as well beautiful


 
Yea that BB1 is a beauty...should make some nice bud...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just posted harvest pics of the two White Widows in case you guys want to check it out...


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 22, 2010)

i see em now man, girls are looking sweet.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

I know everyone loves bud porn, but there is nothing like seeing some good green healthy looking bushes. I love plants when they are like this, this is them growing up....fekkin love it SL2, good darts bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I know everyone loves bud porn, but there is nothing like seeing some good green healthy looking bushes. I love plants when they are like this, this is them growing up....fekkin love it SL2, good darts bru.
> 
> Peace, DST


 PEDIFILE!
lol jk


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 22, 2010)

wow man.. those are comin along really nicely!! I like the tall skinny one.. the one u saud u could grow a whole bunch of them in a small space. they look good!! how long did u veg them for?? Yeaaaa...... sadly.. my clone didnt do too well.. lol =( I think its pretty much dead... Oooooooo well..... maybe I'll try to take another clone in a couple weeks.. idk tho.. cuz that clone woulda been a nice bud.. and I hate to cut off another potential bud.. to just have it die on me again....


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> i see em now man, girls are looking sweet.


Thanks wow man the have grown 3" or so since these pics...Cabinet is filling up fast...



DST said:


> I know everyone loves bud porn, but there is nothing like seeing some good green healthy looking bushes. I love plants when they are like this, this is them growing up....fekkin love it SL2, good darts bru.
> 
> Peace, DST


Hey DST thanks for stopping by. Just trying to keep up with you brother! 

You allways slippin around here when Im gone...Dont be messin with my girls! 



Delux83 said:


> PEDIFILE!
> lol jk


You gotta watch DST, he likes them young


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow man.. those are comin along really nicely!! I like the tall skinny one.. the one u saud u could grow a whole bunch of them in a small space. they look good!! how long did u veg them for?? Yeaaaa...... sadly.. my clone didnt do too well.. lol =( I think its pretty much dead... Oooooooo well..... maybe I'll try to take another clone in a couple weeks.. idk tho.. cuz that clone woulda been a nice bud.. and I hate to cut off another potential bud.. to just have it die on me again....


Thanks chb I cant get over how fast they are growing. Big change since those pics, cab is filling up! 

I think you are talking about the LACxS. She (I hope) is staying tight. Not very wide yet. May change though. You could pack an ass load of these in a space. She just looks like she will make some good smoke...

They veged for about 6 weeks or so. I took too long to get them under the T5. So for the first week they had shity light and stetched. But they are doing good now.  

Dont give up on cloning man. I will help you out with it. But I know what you mean. Its hard to cut off a limb or top esp when you only have one plant. Maybe take a clone from your other plant. You CAN do it


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

Young enough to sit at the table; young enough to Eat....thats my motto. I am still attracted to the same females I started off being attacted too, I am just 20 years older now...

What goes on between me an yer girls, stays between me and yer girls SL2, lol...they obviously don't tell you about it, hehe.

Peace, DST..."slipping out that back bedroom."


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 22, 2010)

if i see hair, i dont care! lol


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> if i see hair, i dont care! lol


Nothing worse than stuble though.....

ok, enough, my wife will be home soon, hahahaha

Nice avatar Franky!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Young enough to sit at the table; young enough to Eat....thats my motto. I am still attracted to the same females I started off being attacted too, I am just 20 years older now...
> 
> What goes on between me an yer girls, stays between me and yer girls SL2, lol...they obviously don't tell you about it, hehe.
> 
> Peace, DST..."slipping out that back bedroom."


I come in and their all grinning and shit, wet and giggling. I ask what are you girls grinning about? All they will say is"DST" and smile....



The2TimEr said:


> if i see hair, i dont care! lol


You guys are "BAD"


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2010)

heres my sharksbreath aint she a mutant shes 6 weeks in 12/12 not much bud on her fuknows wot pheno i got here lol















side bud











n the ugly top lol


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 22, 2010)

from that top id say she started to reveg on you for some reason, a light leak maybe? how dark is your box inside when the lights are off in the room?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> from that top id say she started to reveg on you for some reason, a light leak maybe? how dark is your box inside when the lights are off in the room?


 it hasnt reveged thats just how the bud has formed
theres no light leaks in my closet either


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> from that top id say she started to reveg on you for some reason, a light leak maybe? how dark is your box inside when the lights are off in the room?


Hey wow, Ras doesnt have any issues in his garden. Ras has it going on brother. You should check it out....



rasclot said:


> it hasnt reveged thats just how the bud has formed
> theres no light leaks in my closet either


Damn Ras what was that?  I didnt see that in your update....
was it hidding???

I was like wow but then I knew your garden so, that plants got some funky shit goin on...

Im sorry man want a clone or a seed


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey wow, Ras doesnt have any issues in his garden. Ras has it going on brother. You should check it out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im cool mate ive only just updated her on her own to show ya how ugly she is lol u never know it might be the best 1 yet lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

It could be, ya never know, just have to find out...


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 23, 2010)

was only saying that based on how it looks. it looks just like my tw clone does right now, the oddly shaped twisted leaves. look like when i take clones from a mother in flower. or like my buddies out door plant that kept getting the poorch light turned on on it at night. is the strain know for deformities?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think its just a bad seed. How is that Blueberry wow? BB1 is freaking beautiful, they are all doing great. I think the LACxS maybe a male but not sure yet..


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

Ugly birds are the best ones, you don't need to worry about them being unfaithful.....wait a miunte, we talking about plants again....oh, wrong site. sorry hahaha.

She def fell out the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down, but you never know, could be some dank....or could just be Ham Shank...good luck with it Ras.


----------



## GPD.831 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great Harvest man. awesome haul.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Ugly birds are the best ones, you don't need to worry about them being unfaithful.....wait a miunte, we talking about plants again....oh, wrong site. sorry hahaha.
> 
> She def fell out the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down, but you never know, could be some dank....or could just be Ham Shank...good luck with it Ras.


The ugly duckling could turn out to be the beautiful swan



GPD.831 said:


> Great Harvest man. awesome haul.


Thanks GDP


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

SL2 said:


> The ugly duckling could turn out to be the beautiful swan
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GDP


 not this 1 mate shes gonna be remembered as the ugly1 she past away a few hours ago lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

rasclot said:


> not this 1 mate shes gonna be remembered as the ugly1 she past away a few hours ago lol


RIP you ugly bitch lol

hopefully you will get some quality smoke from it be sure and let us know Ras


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 23, 2010)

my bb is looking good dude. its not stretching like every other plant ive ever grown, but then again this is the first plant to start flower in the new box. i put pics of it up durring the weekend, along with the other 2 beautiful hookers. blueberry, white widow, and last but not least, trainwreak.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 24, 2010)

They are all looking good brother. One of my BB is stretching a bit but not too bad. Nothing a little wire wont fix...New box = better light = less stretch...Good job wow...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2010)

ughhhh. I'm jealous!! lol. I want some BlueBerry now! lol... maybe if I ever can get a fucking job!!! I could look into buying some!!!! >=O But until then.. i'll just drool over your pics... and admire them. lol.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I think the LACxS maybe male. Thats what it looks like to me. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yup looks to be a male... sorry
Looked nice though, you gonna save any pollen or just chop it?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Yup looks to be a male... sorry
> Looked nice though, you gonna save any pollen or just chop it?


Oh say it aint so Tom! lol

I knew, I was just hoping someone would say preflower! lol More light now for the others! 

I would love to collect pollen. Im just not set up for it. I wish I knew someone to give it to. Such a waste. 

I was looking forward to LACxS. Oh well I have 2 more seeds. 

Thanks Tom, you word is all the confirmation I needed..


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> ughhhh. I'm jealous!! lol. I want some BlueBerry now! lol... maybe if I ever can get a fucking job!!! I could look into buying some!!!! >=O But until then.. i'll just drool over your pics... and admire them. lol.


I have been waiting to try BB like f/e...

You can get DP BB in the pick n mix at the tude. They are $20 each ouch!!!


----------



## Gaines04 (Feb 25, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I think the LACxS maybe male. Thats what it looks like to me.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Definitely male...Beautiful plant though. Funny I never had that happen to me yet by getting Fem seeds. (crosses fingers) 

Next on Deck, Thx for helping me select SL2. Seeds arrived today. 

1x Great White Shark - Feminized
1x Blueberry Skunk - Feminized
2x Lemon Skunk (GHS) - Feminized
2x LSD - Feminized
1x Lemon Skunk (DNA) - Feminized
2x Vanilla Kush - Feminized
1x Red Dragon - Feminized

I already grew RD and the GHS Lemon Skunk.  Proven winners.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> Definitely male...Beautiful plant though. Funny I never had that happen to me yet by getting Fem seeds. (crosses fingers)
> 
> Next on Deck, Thx for helping me select SL2. Seeds arrived today.
> 
> ...


It was from the Tude xmas special. They were all reg seed. 

Thats a very nice list my friend. Doin a journal? 

Give me the run down on that RD smoke?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

The clones are doing well. Now that the WWs are done I will repot and put them in the veg cabinet. 

One clone the roots are gowing up out of the soil. The two cuttings are still going in the shot glass after a week...

OH and keep all the "roots dont like light" comments to yourself....Those 9 in they cabinet was done the same way only from seed... NA na na...lol


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Feb 25, 2010)

nice grow keep it up
i subscribed
+rep


----------



## Gaines04 (Feb 25, 2010)

SL2 said:


> It was from the Tude xmas special. They were all reg seed.
> 
> Thats a very nice list my friend. Doin a journal?
> 
> Give me the run down on that RD smoke?


The Red Dragon has impressive genetics. She stays short and grows slow in both Veg and Flower. But the buds are like rocks..with tremendous amount of trichs...

Here you go...(BF) VK, Red Dragon (DP) BlueBerry (GH) Lemon Skunk - Fem Seeds


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Feb 25, 2010)

so wait... u bought feminzd seeds and got a male???


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> nice grow keep it up
> i subscribed
> +rep


Glad to have ya datboy just getting started...



Gaines04 said:


> The Red Dragon has impressive genetics. She stays short and grows slow in both Veg and Flower. But the buds are like rocks..with tremendous amount of trichs...
> 
> Here you go...(BF) VK, Red Dragon (DP) BlueBerry (GH) Lemon Skunk - Fem Seeds


I will def go check it out. Whats the taste and high like?


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey how do yall put yalls grow underneth the post???


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> so wait... u bought feminzd seeds and got a male???


It was a reg seed, the only reg one I planted and its a he...


----------



## vr6225 (Feb 25, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> hey how do yall put yalls grow underneth the post???


Go into your profile settings and edit your Signature. Thats where the stuff you see below posts is.


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Feb 25, 2010)

damn.... im sorry dude lol


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay!! i got it!! PLZ SUBSCRIBE!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> The Red Dragon has impressive genetics. She stays short and grows slow in both Veg and Flower. But the buds are like rocks..with tremendous amount of trichs...
> 
> Here you go...(BF) VK, Red Dragon (DP) BlueBerry (GH) Lemon Skunk - Fem Seeds


I checked out your thread. Nice grow and smoke report Gaines. My RD is growing like yours. Staying short but filling out fast. I have some exp nute things Im trying and it seems to be working real good. Glad to hear its a good smoke...And that was the 2nd time I read good things about VK so it went to the top of my list...Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah im using sensi grow and bloom


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 26, 2010)

so skeet what ones are you gonna do the uncle ben topping on. i would chose the one that managed to bud all the way up the stem with little spacing and the least branchy of the strains. just my suggestion bud.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 27, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> so skeet what ones are you gonna do the uncle ben topping on. i would chose the one that managed to bud all the way up the stem with little spacing and the least branchy of the strains. just my suggestion bud.


Hey T long time no see...I topped all but one about 3 weeks ago. 
I did not do UB tech because I did not want to cut off so much growth (I was in a hurry) so I topped higher up. 
BB1 turned out perfect. I am going to see where in the node count I cut it. Going to try and replicate it. 
They are all doing great and bushy as hell. 

I harvested the WWs check it out in the Homemade flower Cabinet journal or here 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/306396-white-widow-harvest.html


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 27, 2010)

heyyy man. havent been to this thread in a while.. been stuck on ur other thread drooling over those White Widow buds.... =) Cant wait till I can drool over my own! lol. Like I always say.. I'm hopin my buds turn out somewhat as good as yours.. but I feel as if they're gonna be a lot different.. just cuz ur plant seems taller with big buds.. and I feel like mines gonna stay short (obviously. lol) and have a bunch of little buds.. adn plus.. they're from different company's.. soo they're gonna be different anywayz...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awww man.. I came on here to tell you that Attitude has some DJ Short "True" blueberry.. but they're all fuckin sold out again.. wow.. i checked yesterday.. adn now they're all out.. those seeds mustbe fuckin AWESOME!! out of like 10 strains.. 8 are sold out.. adn I bet the other 2 will be sold out within a week.. and they're soo expensive too....? have u ever grown them before?? why are they soo expensive? and why do they sell out so quickly?

OOo yea... for the UFO's or the free seeds they send.. theyre giving out BLUE WIDOW!!! Ughhhh.. i fuckin want that. lol! I wanna order the "Black Widow".. its supposed to be the "REAL" White Widow.. idk why they call it black widow then.. but I guess its supposed to be the original WW strain...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 27, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> heyyy man. havent been to this thread in a while.. been stuck on ur other thread drooling over those White Widow buds.... =) Cant wait till I can drool over my own! lol. Like I always say.. I'm hopin my buds turn out somewhat as good as yours.. but I feel as if they're gonna be a lot different.. just cuz ur plant seems taller with big buds.. and I feel like mines gonna stay short (obviously. lol) and have a bunch of little buds.. adn plus.. they're from different company's.. soo they're gonna be different anywayz...


I dont think cfl will produce what a 600 hps will. Maybe if you had some of those big ones. It all about the light. More light = bigger denser buds. Im sure your will turn out great...



chb444220 said:


> Awww man.. I came on here to tell you that Attitude has some DJ Short "True" blueberry.. but they're all fuckin sold out again.. wow.. i checked yesterday.. adn now they're all out.. those seeds mustbe fuckin AWESOME!! out of like 10 strains.. 8 are sold out.. adn I bet the other 2 will be sold out within a week.. and they're soo expensive too....? have u ever grown them before?? why are they soo expensive? and why do they sell out so quickly?
> 
> OOo yea... for the UFO's or the free seeds they send.. theyre giving out BLUE WIDOW!!! Ughhhh.. i fuckin want that. lol! I wanna order the "Black Widow".. its supposed to be the "REAL" White Widow.. idk why they call it black widow then.. but I guess its supposed to be the original WW strain...


Yea I saw that the Tude sent me an email. DJ Short is known for his blueberry strains. The newer Blueberry and Blue Moonshine came in a month ago and sold out in a few days. People are waiting on them like for months so they go quick. I think DJ keeps the demand high. People will pay a lot for good shit...I paid like $20 a peice for my DP BB.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 28, 2010)

shit looks tasty skeet, so why dont you drive across the border to the carolinas and lets sample some of that shit. im starting a new job contracting from a cable company and cant afford more seeds right now. gotta go get a van for work. i cant dog out my old chevy i love my old truck. but i think after this third grow i pretty much got it all figured out and should do well next time around. i'll get on your level soon.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 28, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> shit looks tasty skeet, so why dont you drive across the border to the carolinas and lets sample some of that shit. im starting a new job contracting from a cable company and cant afford more seeds right now. gotta go get a van for work. i cant dog out my old chevy i love my old truck. but i think after this third grow i pretty much got it all figured out and should do well next time around. i'll get on your level soon.


I will be going down to Columbia to visit a friend just not sure when. Ill let ya know when I do. 

What happened to the red wing job? I hear ya. Im tearing up my truck working out of it. 

If you are trying to get on my level you would be backing up! lol


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Mar 1, 2010)

ur cabnets pretty throwed dude.. do u need ventilation only if u dont want smell


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey SL2, what's up bro. Sorry to see the bollox man, its a nice looking plant and would def be worthwhile keeping some pollen from that hunk of funk. Well it's Monday and I ain't doing much work...off to be busy.

Laters,

DST


----------



## SL2 (Mar 1, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> ur cabnets pretty throwed dude.. do u need ventilation only if u dont want smell


Thanks datboy

Venting does a lot of things. The plants need ventilation fresh air unless you have a sealed cabinet with co2. The air movement makes the stems thicker. Venting gets the heat out of the cabinet. And if smell is a problem then you need a carbon filter.



DST said:


> Hey SL2, what's up bro. Sorry to see the bollox man, its a nice looking plant and would def be worthwhile keeping some pollen from that hunk of funk. Well it's Monday and I ain't doing much work...off to be busy.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> DST


Not much D. Just glad spring is almost here.

It was a prtty plant. I really wanted to sample the LAC. Have 2 more beans so maybe one is a female. Would like to but Im not set up for doing the pollen thingy. 

I was just checking out your vert grow. Very nice man. I tried to rep ya but it wouldnt let me...


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks datboy
> 
> Venting does a lot of things. The plants need ventilation fresh air unless you have a sealed cabinet with co2. The air movement makes the stems thicker. Venting gets the heat out of the cabinet. And if smell is a problem then you need a carbon filter.
> 
> ...


Thanks bru, that there is as any Rep....


----------



## SL2 (Mar 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks bru, that there is as any Rep....


You need to give me the scoop on that HB...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can anyone explain the difference in *"the high"* between a hash plant, haze and kush? 

Are they just different types of sativa or indica? Is a hash plant for making hash only? 

Thnaks in advance...


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 1, 2010)

thats very humble of you skeet. certainly hit me when u come around this way. as for the redwing thing, the manager was a idiot and i cant work for someone whos been doing a job longer than me but sucks at it.that kind of shit really drives me crazy. so i quit for that and i need more money, got another little biscuit in the oven. should be baked and ready by the end of july.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 1, 2010)

and no hash plant is not just for hash and the buzz difference of the other two are just the different mix of indica, sativa plus just good luck with a great phenotype. thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 1, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Can anyone explain the difference in *"the high"* between a hash plant, haze and kush?
> 
> Are they just different types of sativa or indica? Is a hash plant for making hash only?
> 
> Thnaks in advance...


OG Kush is notoriously the best stone out there, in many peoples opinion. This is mainly because it lasts long, and even after weeks of smoking you can still get high off of it. Haze is amazing and introspective but after you smoke it for 3 weeks or so it no longer gets you high. 

Hash plant is couch lock eat mad food sleep 40 minute high bullshit.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 2, 2010)

SL2 said:


>


nice setup you got goin man, took me bout half n hour to find a pic of it, haha its a popular thread!!
interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 2, 2010)

nice journal SL just read it all, im subsricbed!

and i got hash plant once, so it was called, and its in my top 5 smokes of all time


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> and no hash plant is not just for hash and the buzz difference of the other two are just the different mix of indica, sativa plus just good luck with a great phenotype. thats my opinion anyway.


Thanks T. Good to know I have a couple of blue hash, power kush and a hashplant haze freebee beans. 



MatanuskaValley said:


> OG Kush is notoriously the best stone out there, in many peoples opinion. This is mainly because it lasts long, and even after weeks of smoking you can still get high off of it. Haze is amazing and introspective but after you smoke it for 3 weeks or so it no longer gets you high.
> 
> Hash plant is couch lock eat mad food sleep 40 minute high bullshit.


Thats what I was looking for. Thanks MV. 



BuddhaBud said:


> nice setup you got goin man, took me bout half n hour to find a pic of it, haha its a popular thread!!
> interested to see how it turns out!


I thought you had seen this thread. Thanks Buddha. About to do an update. 



HookedOnChronic said:


> nice journal SL just read it all, im subsricbed!
> 
> and i got hash plant once, so it was called, and its in my top 5 smokes of all time


Thanks HOC. Take a seat things are just now starting to rock!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

I started a thread on the WW harvest for easy veiwing if you want to check it out...Couple dudes doggin my buds..

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/306396-white-widow-harvest.html


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Whatzup fellows!!!

Been a few since I updated. They are really growing fast and doing well.
Down to 8 the LACxS was a male. The only regular seed and its a male.
14 days flower. All the plants are 21 to 22 tall because I said solol 
I have been wrestling the KB and LSD into shape. Man the thing just wont quite stretching. 
The stretch seem to be slowing down. Been have to crop and tie every day or so. 
I am doing a combo of supercrop and HST (tying). It cant be low stress if I supercrop right? lol
Temps are 65 to 73f, Humidity 33% to 45%.
Feeding every other watering. I am giving full veg and flower nutes on the DynaGro plants. 
The FFs are a little too green imo so I cut back the big bloom to 25ml and grow big to 5ml on the FF plants. 
All the FF plants are greener than the DynaGro but the rate of veg and flower growth seems the same so far. 

Nice even canopy. Hasnt been too bad keeping it level.












KB lots of bud sites.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

BB1 is my favorite plant.  It has 8 perfect branches. The two lower branches topped themselves. 
It has some funky node spacing. This plant has not stretched. Very tight nodes all the way down the limbs. 
The buds are so thick with leaves it looks like it was squashed. She is on FF. 





































BB2 (Ugly Bitch) lol This is the one I cut off all the topped limbs because they snapped when I tryed to supercrop.
This one keeps stretching. Should get some good bud. Pics speak for themselves. This one is on DynaGro.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

The KB is a nice plant but has been very stretchy. Thin spindly limbs. 
Smells wonderful. Really bushing out.
Tons of bud sites. Growing straight up. I may need to spread her some. She eats DynaGro.







*Im not sure if I should thin her out a bit. What do you guys think? *


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice plants. A little stretchy though. Growing straight up like the KB. 
Been cropping and tying these girls daily. 
They are just alike. Side shoots off branches are spindly and stretching a lot. 
Very bushy with lots of bud sites. 
Cant wait for this to finish Jerry said I is bad ass

LDS1 - FF







*Should thin Them out a bit? What do you guys think? *













LDS2 - DG



















Cropped and tied LSD bud.







LSD flower


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Love this little plant. Vey funky node structure. 
Another one growing straight up. Have not seen any red like the ad said. 
Stays short. Just now stretching a little. Thin limbs and shoots like the KB. 
Very bushy and bud site popping out everywhere. Im feeding her DG.

Red Dragon 













*Same question should thin her out a bit? What do you guys think? *


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

I really like the SB. Hell, all these strains are awesome. I dont have a complaint about any of them. 
SB has very little smell. One was topped. The un-topped one had to be cropped and tied. 
Very nice structure and spacing. Stays short but likes to spread a bit more than the others except BB. 
Shoots and branches are heartier than the KB and RD. SB likes the FF. 

You can see SB1 on FF is much greener than SB3 on DG. 

SB1  Trying a grow through screen I modified. Not sure I like it yet. 































SB3 - Picture perfect plant




































There you go. So what do you guys think? Should I thin out some?


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 2, 2010)

Everything looks great SL2 not going to try and give u any advice because you have 1 more grow under ur belt then i do! Lol but I do think if you feel the girls may need thinned out a lil then I would say they do you are the one that cares for them knows them better than anyone else let ur girls tell you! I did read something on thinning once said look down on you plants from above and cut any leaves that shadow a bud site at the begin of flower made sense when i read it. Think reading your journal makes me sadest of all out of all the ones i was following i believe we were the closest together in as far as start dates and such, /sigh oh well. letting a buddy borrow my 400w right now to veg his new clones for a month then ill be back in biz. Sorry to hear about the male lol murphys law what ever can happen will happen hate that guy. keep up the good work hella jealous happy growing!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> Everything looks great SL2 not going to try and give u any advice because you have 1 more grow under ur belt then i do! Lol but I do think if you feel the girls may need thinned out a lil then I would say they do you are the one that cares for them knows them better than anyone else let ur girls tell you! I did read something on thinning once said look down on you plants from above and cut any leaves that shadow a bud site at the begin of flower made sense when i read it. Think reading your journal makes me sadest of all out of all the ones i was following i believe we were the closest together in as far as start dates and such, /sigh oh well. letting a buddy borrow my 400w right now to veg his new clones for a month then ill be back in biz. Sorry to hear about the male lol murphys law what ever can happen will happen hate that guy. keep up the good work hella jealous happy growing!


TY Dlx, all advice is welcome my man. Hey Im just learning. 

No No No Not cutting any leaves, lol. Only the lower ones so I can water. I just tuck them now, I used to cut but no more. I want my leaves as green and healthy as long I can especially in flower. At the end thats different. What Im talking about are all the spindly lower bud shoots coming off the branches especially in the center of the plant. Never had such bushy plants so not sure if they will develop. They should get plenty of light if my layout was worth a shit! lol

Too bad about your plants that sucked. We could compare notesGet in, You can ride with melol

Thats my luck. I want to sample that LACS. If I was set up I would have collected the pollen. Have 2 more beans and the odds are in my favornone of the great 8 has shown any signs of bananas so Im happy.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 2, 2010)

Plants look smokin'...the LSD looks just like mine...it's gonna stretch, but you've got TONS of budsites reaching through so I wouldn't sorry about that too much. I wouldn't really "thin out" any of your plants, except maybe the bottom 1/4 to 1/3 of branches and leaves. If you've got space to scrog them out (like I saw you are doing with at least one) that would really make for a killer harvest.

Can't wait to see your LSD grow up and compare to mine! They're well on their my man, keep it up!

Everything else is nice too!


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 2, 2010)

lookin great SL2. what do you have for fans in ur cab? sucks about that LAC xS, looked like a nice one, but o well.


----------



## Gaines04 (Mar 2, 2010)

That Canopy is perfect brother. Looking great. I do like that BB1. Should have some nice thick colas on that girl.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 2, 2010)

wtf omg i 'm scribed didnt even know about this one . wii go back a read all in detail


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Plants look smokin'...the LSD looks just like mine...it's gonna stretch, but you've got TONS of budsites reaching through so I wouldn't sorry about that too much. I wouldn't really "thin out" any of your plants, except maybe the bottom 1/4 to 1/3 of branches and leaves. If you've got space to scrog them out (like I saw you are doing with at least one) that would really make for a killer harvest.
> 
> Can't wait to see your LSD grow up and compare to mine! They're well on their my man, keep it up!
> 
> Everything else is nice too!


Thanks Jerry, are you kidding me. I hope mine turn out like yours. I seen them fine ass LSD colas on your update. WOW and the chisel to...have a couple those beans for next grow. 

I just do what you do man. I supercrop (that shit works great) and twist and tye that fckr where I want it..lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

farmer2424 said:


> lookin great SL2. what do you have for fans in ur cab? sucks about that LAC xS, looked like a nice one, but o well.


Hey farmer

Thanks man, my carbon fan pulls air in through the bottom and out the top. Plus a 6" air king. 

I know man sure wanted to taste that lacs. got 2 more beans so odds are good...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> That Canopy is perfect brother. Looking great. I do like that BB1. Should have some nice thick colas on that girl.


Thanks man, I just makem even. Daddy dont take no for an answer. lol 
I decided this time no donkey dicks in my garden to jack the light way up. 
See how this goes. I thinks it going to work well with 8 plants. 

And yea man that blueberry is something special...
you should see it in person shes a beautiful gurl....



goofygolfer said:


> wtf omg i 'm scribed didnt even know about this one . wii go back a read all in detail


Man you so funny. Crack me up lmao. Well come back soon, ya here....


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 4, 2010)

skeet my theory on the buds forming in the middle of the plant is the leave them until half way or so and then evaluate which ones look like they wont mature, cut those off and allow the plant to focus on the more mature buds. i know i dont really care for those tiny airy little buds but they make good hash.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 4, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> skeet my theory on the buds forming in the middle of the plant is the leave them until half way or so and then evaluate which ones look like they wont mature, cut those off and allow the plant to focus on the more mature buds. i know i dont really care for those tiny airy little buds but they make good hash.


this method creates an even canopy so most of the buds turn out the same quality as the "main"

Nice SL2 loving it!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 4, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> skeet my theory on the buds forming in the middle of the plant is the leave them until half way or so and then evaluate which ones look like they wont mature, cut those off and allow the plant to focus on the more mature buds. i know i dont really care for those tiny airy little buds but they make good hash.


Hey T420A 

thats what I did the last time. All the one thats seem to be lagging I cut off. Plus I will need some taste test samples! lol



MatanuskaValley said:


> this method creates an even canopy so most of the buds turn out the same quality as the "main"
> 
> Nice SL2 loving it!


Thanks MV

I was kust checking out your thread. Looking forward to the kush. 

Thats the plan this time. Last time with the big tall colas I had my light way above the lower buds and they still developed very well, I think the good side lighting and penitration made the difference. 

This time by keeping the canopy even and the light 8 to 10 " above all the bids I think they will develope even more. I do have 8 instead of 2 plants. Time will tell. 

Im thinking for this style of growing the flower cabinet would do best with 4 or maybe six plants at the most. Going to try it with 4 next time.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 4, 2010)

Heyy man. whats goin on?? Lovin the plants man. they're lookin good. 

I really CANNOT wait to see all the harvest pictures from all the diff strains!!! you gotta lay each bud from each plant side by side.. just to compare the finished product.. cant wait to see that!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 4, 2010)

dam what a read next time let know when you start a new one shame shame on you lmao. good bro looks like you got it down pat .


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 4, 2010)

matanuskavalley i get what your saying about the even canopy but what im saying is from my exsperience buds start forming half way threw 12-12 and even with the even canopy these late flowers will not reach the maturity level of the others. some of my plants are 5 weeks to 6 weeks and new flowers and small branching are starting to come up, theres no way these flowers will catch up with the rest, i just dont see it happening.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 4, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Heyy man. whats goin on?? Lovin the plants man. they're lookin good.
> 
> I really CANNOT wait to see all the harvest pictures from all the diff strains!!! you gotta lay each bud from each plant side by side.. just to compare the finished product.. cant wait to see that!!


Whatzup! yea that would be cool. ill have to do that. Looking forward to the end but not the work that comes with it..lol



goofygolfer said:


> dam what a read next time let know when you start a new one shame shame on you lmao. good bro looks like you got it down pat .


Damn Goofy you read all that shit! 

Im trying man...tx

You guys should smell these little bitches. they some dank hos allready. I had them out tonight trying out the grow thru screens, they might just work out, anyway, man thats LSD is bakin! 

Red dragon & kushberry are pretty dank as well.

BB has a unique smell. BB1 keeps topping itself...

SharksB hardly any smell at all. 

there you go my friend, your own personal update...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 4, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> matanuskavalley i get what your saying about the even canopy but what im saying is from my exsperience buds start forming half way threw 12-12 and even with the even canopy these late flowers will not reach the maturity level of the others. some of my plants are 5 weeks to 6 weeks and new flowers and small branching are starting to come up, theres no way these flowers will catch up with the rest, i just dont see it happening.


yea those wont be as big for sure. Most the peeps I saw growing with the even canopy method use screens and removes everything below the screen. I think they top, like I did but only grow the main stems / colas and remove all the other growth. Now those stem buds would be close to the same size I would think. 

We gonna find out T, have a seat and twist one up brother


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 5, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Whatzup! yea that would be cool. ill have to do that. Looking forward to the end but not the work that comes with it..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and learned some stuff. i am going to have one baby in soil i think . but dont hold me to it


----------



## SL2 (Mar 5, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> and learned some stuff. i am going to have one baby in soil i think . but dont hold me to it


Yea, learned what not to do! lol

Oh no! another dirt farmer...

I think your hydro set up would kick soils ass every time....


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 5, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Yea, learned what not to do! lol
> 
> Oh no! another dirt farmer...
> 
> I think your hydro set up would kick soils ass every time....


was thinking about taste 1 plant all organic same strain you know a side by side comparrison


----------



## SL2 (Mar 5, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> was thinking about taste 1 plant all organic same strain you know a side by side comparrison


That would be a nice comparison. Im all about the quality my self. 

my limited 2 cents is this: first grow was water farms, GH nutes, didnt flush, I had some crackle when smoked and it was more harsh and funky taste. 

ww grow in soil flushed. the flushed soil weed burns cleaner and the smoke is smoother. 

Thats all the data I have lol


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 5, 2010)

SL2 said:


> That would be a nice comparison. Im all about the quality my self.
> 
> my limited 2 cents is this: first grow was water farms, GH nutes, didnt flush, I had some crackle when smoked and it was more harsh and funky taste.
> 
> ...


speakin of soil/ hydro, what do yall think of this- im goin out of town for the next 9 days (spring break) and i was thinkin of puttin my pots sitting in a tray of water so it seeps in the holes at the bottom
it would keep the bottom roots wet the whole time but still get oxygen right?

then we can all be happy - we'll call it soilponics 
-that is unless someone tells me im retarted and about to overwater my baby


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 5, 2010)

im watching brother cant twist one till piss test results comeback monday but im watching, now show something pretty.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 6, 2010)

there is a soil vs hydro side by side going on right now if you want to take a look
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/292671-hydro-advanced-nutrients-vs-soil.html


----------



## SL2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> there is a soil vs hydro side by side going on right now if you want to take a look
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/292671-hydro-advanced-nutrients-vs-soil.html


Thanks D I will check it out.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Once upon a time, last fall I think, there was an old buck and a young buck standing on a ridgeline over looking the draw below. 
Several does were feeding in a clearing at the bottom of the draw.

The young buck gets all excited when he spots the does below. Man he can hardly contain himself. 
He had been munching on that "funny weed"  behind farmer Browns house so he was all jacked up. 

The young buck looks over at the old buck and says  HEY MAN, what you say we run down there and fuck one of them there does? Huh? What ya think man? Come on man, lets go.

The old buck, an ole grizzled warrior, looks over at the young buck with a smirk and says Boy, are you young or just plain stupid?" 

"I have a better idea. Lets take our time and walk down.. Then FUCKEM ALL!!!!"


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 7, 2010)

thats some funny shit there skeet its even worder hillbilly. nice one, put the acent with it and it sounds great.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Mar 7, 2010)

hey bro, the plants look bitchin man. i think that fox farms is beating the other line, looks like bb1 is kicking bb2s ass right now, but ill hold judgemnt till the end. peace


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> thats some funny shit there skeet its even worder hillbilly. nice one, put the acent with it and it sounds great.


Whatzup T

I was bored. Glad you got a chuckle out of it. Got to have the accent! lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> hey bro, the plants look bitchin man. i think that fox farms is beating the other line, looks like bb1 is kicking bb2s ass right now, but ill hold judgemnt till the end. peace


Thanks wow. Poor little BB2, I fcked her up so its not fair! lol Never top or I should say break a topped plant. 

One LSD and one SB are on the compareison, Your right the FF seems to be doing better than the DG. I uped the veg nutes just a bit on the DG to green up the leaves. 

Your girls are looking great by the way


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Mar 8, 2010)

lemme me see some pics!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Once upon a time, last fall I think, there was an old buck and a young buck standing on a ridgeline over looking the draw below.
> Several does were feeding in a clearing at the bottom of the draw.
> 
> The young buck gets all excited when he spots the does below. Man he can hardly contain himself.
> ...


First heard that joke on the film Colors

Nice update from the sweety shop, SL2. 

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey fellows the girls are doing great. But I have two minor issues. 

_*Maybe yall can hep a brother out...*_

I didnt have a chance to take pics. I will tonight when I do the 3 week update. 

The only change to procedure was I set the ph. I have not been checking ph 
because of the meter probe. My meter probe has a short been fckn up and the probe is a $100. 
My water tested less than 7 with the strips and they have been doing fine. Its funny that my first problem is when I set ph. 

Heres my problems:

LSD1 on FF, the new leaf growth at the buds, the sides of the leaves are cupping in and the tips curling under. 
This might be claw idk. Never seen it before. BB1 and SB1 are on FF and are not doing it. 
They were watered this morning so I will see if it is better tonight.

Red Dragon is on DG. The lower leaves keep turning yellow and some have these tiny brown spots. 
I uped the veg nutes to combat the yellowing. 
Four other plants are on the DG and although they are not as green as the FF plants they are not yellowing like the RD, and none of the others have any spots. 
You guys will need a pic of this one. 

So what do you guys think? Anything to be concerned about?

I am not real concerned with the curling but the yellowing / spots on RD is a pet peave...

may have to mix RD her on mix. 

I put up some pics tonight because they are slepping now.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey fellows the girls are doing great. But I have two minor issues.
> 
> _*Maybe yall can hep a brother out...*_
> 
> ...


does the lsd1 look like this? the lower right bud site? see how the leaves are curling down and cupping? if this is what yours is doing I know what it is


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> lemme me see some pics!!!


lol I should have some tonight for the 3 week update. 



DST said:


> First heard that joke on the film Colors
> 
> Nice update from the sweety shop, SL2.
> 
> Peace, DST


It that where that came from? lol

I sure could use your input on my leafy problem thing DST!


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 8, 2010)

mag def? salt build up? i have heard ppl say they have cal mag probs with FF ive never used it so dont know but i do have the cal/mag supliment from botanicare cuz had mag probs on first grow


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> does the lsd1 look like this? the lower right bud site? see how the leaves are curling down and cupping? if this is what yours is doing I know what it is


Yea MV thats looks just like it. Mine are worse though and are only the new little leaves. The larger leaves like the one in your pic are ok. 

They look like I do when puched in the gut! lol 

So what do you think it is MV?


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Yea MV thats looks just like it. Mine are worse though and are only the new little leaves. The larger leaves like the one in your pic are ok.
> 
> They look like I do when puched in the gut! lol
> 
> So what do you think it is MV?


Its toxic salt, it will get much worse you should see my plant now.

I flushed with about two gallons it wasn't enough, there is a good chance your plant wont recover at all.

You can photos of that in the indoor MJ horticulture by george cervantes. They don't say how to fix it, my guess is because its not really fixable. It has something to do with too much nitrogen in the soil so it cant process the other flower ferts so they go toxic salt.

sorry for the bad news


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

"dark green thin cupped down leaves with slightly burned tips shows an eccess of nitrogenand difencincy of potasiumpossibly caused by excess sodium compound."
if you figure out how to fix it let me know


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> mag def? salt build up? i have heard ppl say they have cal mag probs with FF ive never used it so dont know but i do have the cal/mag supliment from botanicare cuz had mag probs on first grow


The LSD FF is nice and green looks great other than the curling cupping of the new little leaves on the buds. People add calmag to FF flower beacause FF flower nutes are low on N. I keep the grow big with the flower nutes and this time all the leaves are nice and green. Last FF grow the were yellowing by now and never recovered. 

Now the yellow spoting leaves on the Red Dragon is on Dyna Gro. Plant looks good other than the lower fan leaves...Might be those things you listed idk...I may email Barneys to see if they can advise me on what RD likes...

Thanks for the input D83


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 8, 2010)

if its salt build up flush with EPSON salt 1 spoon full to gallon breaks up the bad salt
this will also help with nute lock out(which is what causes some of the defs in the first place.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Its toxic salt, it will get much worse you should see my plant now.
> 
> I flushed with about two gallons it wasn't enough, there is a good chance your plant wont recover at all.
> 
> ...





MatanuskaValley said:


> "dark green thin cupped down leaves with slightly burned tips shows an eccess of nitrogenand difencincy of potasiumpossibly caused by excess sodium compound."
> if you figure out how to fix it let me know


Thats what D83 said, salt? Shit...My tips are not burned though. Is this what is refered to as the death claw? The other 2 on FF show no signs of it. I bet you are right. I bee giving full veg nute with the flower nutes, I better cut that in half. 

Its been in the dark for 1.5 hours, You think I should yank her out and flush or wait til tonight when the lights are on?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> if its salt build up flush with EPSON salt 1 spoon full to gallon breaks up the bad salt
> this will also help with nute lock out(which is what causes some of the defs in the first place.


Thanks D, I have 2 gal pots how many gallons should I flush with? Should I use epson in all the flush water or flush with clean after?


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thats what D83 said, salt? Shit...My tips are not burned though. Is this what is refered to as the death claw? The other 2 on FF show no signs of it. I bet you are right. I bee giving full veg nute with the flower nutes, I better cut that in half.
> 
> Its been in the dark for 1.5 hours, You think I should yank her out and flush or wait til tonight when the lights are on?


when I flushed it did not help. Yep I transplanted to FFOF when I went to flower, not enough time to eat the nitrogen out. Oops

I am going to go get some epsom salts to flush mine with today. From what D83 said that sounds like the only fix.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys think I should do it now or wait til the light come on tonight at 9?

idk if time is critical....


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> if its salt build up flush with EPSON salt 1 spoon full to gallon breaks up the bad salt
> this will also help with nute lock out(which is what causes some of the defs in the first place.


tsp or tbs I wonder? big difference...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

idk and yes that is a big difference...D83 has logged off so I cant help you there.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> idk and yes that is a big difference...D83 has logged off so I cant help you there.


I went and got the salt. Have you flushed yet how much did you use?


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 8, 2010)

i wish i could help you but i m a water boy hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> I went and got the salt. Have you flushed yet how much did you use?


I talked to Jerry Garcia and DST, they both said wait and give water only for now. See how the new growth does. Jerry said the flush would strip all the nutes and might cause more problems. 

Im going to see tonight. May just give her more water. If no improvement by wednesday or thursday I may flush. idk just going to play it by ear...


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I talked to Jerry Garcia and DST, they both said wait and give water only for now. See how the new growth does. Jerry said the flush would strip all the nutes and might cause more problems.
> 
> Im going to see tonight. May just give her more water. If no improvement by wednesday or thursday I may flush. idk just going to play it by ear...


I flushed with straight water about 3 days ago and this is what mine looks like.

I saw no improvement so I have just flushed with 1 tbs epsom to a gallon of water. I have 1.75 gallon pots so its not taht extreme. I will give it a few more days and report if it helped.

Perfect timing really I am a few days ahead of you in this problem.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

did yours start with the new groth only? Looks like yours is the whole plant now. Mine is just the new leaves around the flower, now anyway may be worse tonight. 

Keep me post and I will you as well. Maybe we can figure this thing out together. I hate to waste good bud!!!

thanks for your help MV..


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I knew I should have taken pics this morning...


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> did yours start with the new groth only? Looks like yours is the whole plant now. Mine is just the new leaves around the flower, now anyway may be worse tonight.
> 
> Keep me post and I will you as well. Maybe we can figure this thing out together. I hate to waste good bud!!!
> 
> thanks for your help MV..


yeah it started with the long ass leaves around the top of the flower, and started moving down.

the lower leaves were drooping due to be super dry. They perked right up when I flushed and they got some water.
I will post a pic tomorrow morning if I can.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 8, 2010)

skeet, valley im no exspert but garcia sounds right to me id stay with good clean lower ph water for now. my opinion is that just alittle to much nutes causing salt build up. do you guys check your soil ph often. it seems to me over time as the water is taken in by the plant the salts are left over and begin to slowly rise and causing ph and nute lock out. im not perfect so far a havent had a problem free grow yet but that what were all striving for aren't we. take it slow skeet over react and wont be able to figure out what really works. now lets see some pics.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks D, I have 2 gal pots how many gallons should I flush with? Should I use epson in all the flush water or flush with clean after?


 u flush with epson salt water the epson salt breaks up the bad saltsthat cause nute lock out


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 8, 2010)

table spoon and it helps if u get the water hot then add the salt so it disolves then when it cools enough water the plants other wise its hard to get the epson salt to disove. and im sure u guys are smart enough to get the plain jane shit not lavender bath stuff lol. hope it helps dont worry about having problems with the epson salt it doesnt strip nutes it breaks up the salts in soil that are locking certain nutes out. I use it every time i was using plain water in my grow. but now i got that clearex shit so ill see how that goes when i finaly feel safe enough to grow again.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 8, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> table spoon and it helps if u get the water hot then add the salt so it disolves then when it cools enough water the plants other wise its hard to get the epson salt to disove. and im sure u guys are smart enough to get the plain jane shit not lavender bath stuff lol. hope it helps dont worry about having problems with the epson salt it doesnt strip nutes it breaks up the salts in soil that are locking certain nutes out. I use it every time i was using plain water in my grow. but now i got that clearex shit so ill see how that goes when i finaly feel safe enough to grow again.


will the affected areas of my plant recover? Am I going to suffer terrible yields due to this mistake?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks to all those who helped with advice. 

Here is the LSD1 with the the claw, I guess thats what you call it. 
I thought it was terminal and I hate to waste a good plant so I was trying to find out if there was something I needed to do right away to save it. 
See what you guys think? I think it will be fine.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 9, 2010)

32 bud sites is that all? weak... haha


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 9, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks to all those who helped with advice.
> 
> Here is the LSD1 with the the claw, I guess thats what you call it.
> I thought it was terminal and I hate to waste a good plant so I was trying to find out if there was something I needed to do right away to save it.
> See what you guys think? I think it will be fine.



kiss-ass

looks good nice structure + 32 bud sites = dank


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> skeet, valley im no exspert but garcia sounds right to me id stay with good clean lower ph water for now. my opinion is that just alittle to much nutes causing salt build up. do you guys check your soil ph often. it seems to me over time as the water is taken in by the plant the salts are left over and begin to slowly rise and causing ph and nute lock out. im not perfect so far a havent had a problem free grow yet but that what were all striving for aren't we. take it slow skeet over react and wont be able to figure out what really works. now lets see some pics.


Im going to play it by ear. I checked the PH at the start of the grow. My probe is fcked and cost $100, just bit the bullet and ordered a new one. 

I read a thread by UB and he stated that ph is not as big a deal in soil. MJ in soil is very ph tollerant. And so far he was right but now the CLAW! lol I did not have this claw thing until I adjusted ph but I also upped the N or grow big. 

I think it is a combo of low ph, me adding too much grow big and tiger bloom. My ph droped to 5 after the nutes were added and based on the MJ nutreint guide that would lock out N, P, K, Ca and Mg. Might be the cause of the yellow leaves and tiny brown spots on the Red Dragon. Goint to change my water technique like Jerry suggested. I am going to cut back the nutes and see what happens...

Thanks for your help T420A 




MatanuskaValley said:


> yeah it started with the long ass leaves around the top of the flower, and started moving down.
> 
> the lower leaves were drooping due to be super dry. They perked right up when I flushed and they got some water.
> I will post a pic tomorrow morning if I can.


Is your new groth curling?



Delux83 said:


> u flush with epson salt water the epson salt breaks up the bad saltsthat cause nute lock out


Thanks D83. I need to learn more on flushing...



Delux83 said:


> table spoon and it helps if u get the water hot then add the salt so it disolves then when it cools enough water the plants other wise its hard to get the epson salt to disove. and im sure u guys are smart enough to get the plain jane shit not lavender bath stuff lol. hope it helps dont worry about having problems with the epson salt it doesnt strip nutes it breaks up the salts in soil that are locking certain nutes out. I use it every time i was using plain water in my grow. but now i got that clearex shit so ill see how that goes when i finaly feel safe enough to grow again.


Do you do this durring the grow or just at the end before harvest?

My run off goes into a saucer and the plant sucks it up. Should I let the run off drain th waste?



MatanuskaValley said:


> will the affected areas of my plant recover? Am I going to suffer terrible yields due to this mistake?


Jerry said those effected leaves will never straighten out, so look to the new growth to see if it has been cured.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> 32 bud sites is that all? weak... haha


Thats all??? Man that does suck....

The new groth is looking ok so I hope it will carry on!

Hey MV when you water do you let the runoff drain to waste or in a saucer and let the plant suck it back up?

Working on a theroy from all my replies...




goofygolfer said:


> kiss-ass
> 
> looks good nice structure + 32 bud sites = dank


Thanks GG yes man thats why I wanted to act fast if that claw was death. 

I think Im onto the answer...will share when I know for sure...


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 9, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thats all??? Man that does suck....
> 
> The new groth is looking ok so I hope it will carry on!
> 
> ...


No I drain it. I did let it sit on a plate when I flushed it but that was the first time.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

HEY all you *SOIL PEEPS*

Do you let the runoff drain to waste or let it drain to a saucer and the plant absorb it?

All replies welcome

ty SL2


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> No I drain it. I did let it sit on a plate when I flushed it but that was the first time.


What about your normal water or feed does the plant sit in a saucer?


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 9, 2010)

SL2 said:


> What about your normal water or feed does the plant sit in a saucer?


No I take it out of the tent water it in a tote. I let the water drain out then put it back in the tent, on a plate or upside down tupperware but whatever it is on, it is not sitting in water.

I drain them first.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> No I take it out of the tent water it in a tote. I let the water drain out then put it back in the tent, on a plate or upside down tupperware but whatever it is on, it is not sitting in water.
> 
> I drain them first.


DAMN there went part of my theroy... 

I use a saucer.

Are you giving added N (veg nute) or a calmag to your flower nute?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Have an update comming. Here is a 3 week BB bud to get ya thirsty!!!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is when the real fun starts for me and most of you Im sure. 
The flowers are starting to kick. 
I have to back off the N and tiger bloom, might givem a rinse, not sue, just watch and see. 

I beleive Im on to the the cause of the problem thanks to all you guys input...
not every situation is the same so its up to me as the grower to put it together in my garden....

Ok srarted LSD so here is LSD2!

LSD2 : DynaGro


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking good man, your gonna be happy.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Temps been 65-68 n, 72-76f d
Humidity 34-40%

Cotton Top...I love this little biotch...

She is a doll and going to have some thick and long colas...

BB1 - Fox Farm - Same everything as LSD1 and no CLAW!  
And she is supose to be the sensitive one...fuckin women!  
They got half the money and all the pussy so wtf??? lol sorry, Im high...













The tops are topping them selves or there is a weird node thing going on. 
They are splitting into 2 or three tops on each top.... Ill do more pics on this later.







Im pissed they resize, now you cant see the snow as good!  got to figure out how to attach good pics.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I see a little claw in all the plants. 
Daddy to the rescue just in time!!!

All plants are between 21 and 24"

Revamping my water and feed system, let you know when I do. lol

BB2 : she maybe funky but her buds are coming along nicely... Thats her good side shes like 10" wide the other way,,,lol


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 9, 2010)

skeet u never answered my question about soil ph. do you check the ph of the soil at regular intervals? and whoever toid you ph of the soil not really a big deal, i wouid have to strongly disagree. i check mine at reagular intervals and will often flush with lower ph water to keep it in range. this helps the salt build up be washed away. and no i never leave them setting in water because i want the old salts to wash away and replinish with fresh nutes and ph water. Bb1 looks fucking great skeet its picture perfect so far. hope you nail down the problem.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Im likin the KB more and more...will depend on yeild and smoke but a joy to grow, strtchy but ok if you stay with it.

Kushberry - DG







How many MV? lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

This being kush/haze cross I am really looking forward to the experience...
still have the yellow leaf thing and the spots but I think I know what it is so we will see, either way I know she will finish and I am stoked to taste her sweetness...

Wasnt sure about the grow through screens at first. Makes is easier to move the plants keeps them stable. 
But watch out turning in the cab cause thay will snag and pull...lolf or this style I like them...

Red Dragon - DG


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

What can I say,,,,you will see...SB is awesome 


Have a little tip curl but Im caking down a bit...hope to find that edge but will vary from strain to strain to plant...this plant was not topped, it was supercroped and tied...

SB1 - FF - Untopped













SB3 - DG - Topped







SB Porn













If I missed any let me know and Ill throw them up.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 9, 2010)

Man those all look amazing! Hey I was wondering, I have not read up on red dragon. This is the first I have heard someone mention its genetics and it seems like a no brainer. Have you read many smoke reports on it? I wonder how long the high will last and what it will be like?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Man those all look amazing! Hey I was wondering, I have not read up on red dragon. This is the first I have heard someone mention its genetics and it seems like a no brainer. Have you read many smoke reports on it? I wonder how long the high will last and what it will be like?


Thanks MV if only the claw and yellow will go away....lol

Here are two reviews of RD. I found a smole report once. Ill see if I can find it again..sounded good...

Red Dragon
The parentage of this line is exotic  a West Himalayan Kush crossed with a true breeding Brazilian sativa. (Utopia Haze) These buds have a distinct and immediate, exotic sativa high, but is followed minutes later by a wonderful undertow of a solid Kush stone that lasts and lasts. Finished buds have a taste and smell of sweet guava fruit.
Red Dragon grows medium short, (80cm) and produces heavy colas of unique red/green buds.
Flowering time is short ( max  9 weeks) giving big yield of highly prized product, that finishes by mid to end September.
Type: Indica / Sativa 
Genetics: Brazilian. Afghani 
Yield: Optimum indoor. 500 gr/m2 
Indoor Height: 55  65 cm 
Indoor flowering time: 65 to 75 days 
Outdoor harvest time: Mid/End September
THC: 23%
CBD: 1.2%

*From Attitude*

*Sex :* Regular
*Type :* Indica / Sativa
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* Brazilian. Afghani
*Flowering Time :* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest :* Mid/End September
*Height :* Medium
*THC Level : *23%
*Characteristics :* exotic sativa high


*Barneys Farm Red Dragon Feminized* is another cannabis hybrid with the red line genetics. The seed breeders crossed an exotic Himalayan Kush with a true breeding Brazilian Sativa (Utopia Haze) and developed a beautiful sativa dominated variety producing buds with a distinct and immediate exotic sativa high with a prolonged effect.
Growing *Red Dragon* feminized seeds is just fun. *Barney's Farm* breeders managed to stabilize them to nearly 90%. They arrive almost instantly producing healthy seedlings which gain a rich red color from the very beginning. The mature plants of this cannabis have color of a dragon's skin, white crystals covering 90% of it's body and red hairs like the breath of a dragon. This look can definitely make a difference in your cannabis garden. Feminized seeds of* Red Dragon* are suitable for indoor and outdoor growing. As a rule, they grow to medium short (about 80 cm) with strong side branches of resin filled colas that need a little space to grow.

It takes just 9 weeks for this cannabis variety to fully mature and start producing big yields of highly prized product, that finishes by mid to end September. Marijuana is said to have an amazing 28% of THC which any marijuana smoker will sure enjoy. Her strong narcotic high kicks you immediately, but is followed minutes later by a wonderful undertow of a solid Kush stone that lasts and lasts. Finished marijuana product has a long shelf life and keeps a taste and smell of sweet guava fruit for months and months.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> Looking good man, your gonna be happy.


Hey SG I missed your post in all the udating...

thanks man


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 9, 2010)

Man that stuff sounds like fire!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Man that stuff sounds like fire!


It does for sure, thats why I bought it. lol 

Wish I had bought two seeds to grow together, oh well if its good I will get it again...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Havent seen the rich red color from seedling though but its looking good so far just now red dragon skin lol


----------



## Ptone (Mar 9, 2010)

They are all looking quite pretty... Got in the journey a bit late but I want to see the finish subbed.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 9, 2010)

damn SL, i thought my premature ejaculation problems were solved after i fucked my lady in matching red launderie and nightgown the other night, but that kushberry's branching= boner + the sharksbreath nugs= premature ejaculation

-pardon my vulgarity but i calls em like i see's em
 as always my man


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Mar 9, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey fellows the girls are doing great. But I have two minor issues.
> 
> _*Maybe yall can hep a brother out...*_
> 
> ...




i think it might be lack of light from underneth and they turn light green becuz they are taking the nitrogen into the buds


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ptone said:


> They are all looking quite pretty... Got in the journey a bit late but I want to see the finish subbed.


Welcome Ptone your just in time for the best part. 



BuddhaBud said:


> damn SL, i thought my premature ejaculation problems were solved after i fucked my lady in matching red launderie and nightgown the other night, but that kushberry's branching= boner + the sharksbreath nugs= premature ejaculation
> 
> -pardon my vulgarity but i calls em like i see's em
> as always my man


lmao

Its all good Buddha 

There is no government sensor around here! lol

Hows spring break going? You down on the beach? 





datboybeezy281 said:


> i think it might be lack of light from underneth and they turn light green becuz they are taking the nitrogen into the buds


Thanks datboy

I get good light penitration with 600 watts in a 4x4 cabinet. I think its a cobonation of things. I have a plan and Ill let ya know if it works...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some bud pics. I lost track of of whos who...lol Ill label the ones I know for sure...



Red Dragon : Just for you MV!



















Sharksbreath













Not sure on these. 
I think this one is BB


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

This one is for you wow! I just love how the BB1 is growing. 
I topped her and now she is toping the branches herself into 2, 3 and 4 colas. 
Never had this before. I could end up with several 2 ft long colas from this honey...
You can see how the flowers are in a big clump before they fork and spead out


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

how long do you veg for usually? that bb1 looks great!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> how long do you veg for usually? that bb1 looks great!


Thanks MV, She is a special girl. Very unique structure. I hope I can replicate it...

I veg about 5 or 6 weeks. I try to keep them 8" to 10" beacuse of the stretch. The T5 keeps them short and tight. I also look for off set nodes. I read this is a sign of maturity. Also if preflowers show in veg then I know they are ready to flower. Just leaned that one. 

Depends on if I top or not. I dont go by time but by growth, either way I like to get 6 or 8 nodes and then top and give them a week or two to recover then off to flower. 

I am about to ramp it up a notch. I am moving up to 1000 watt with a dual spectrum bulb.

Ballast : Runs MH or HPS, runs 400, 600 and 1000 watt bulbs. The 1000w setting has a 10% overdrive.
http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-sun-system-galaxy-8482-1000-600-400-turbo-charge-select-a-watt-120-240v-only-electonic--p8215/?osCsid=0ed125c97ccd0bd261cc9d0552be1d3b

Bulb - Has Super Blue and Super HPS in one bulb. The lumes are less that a straight Super HPS but its more than my 600. SolarMax also makes one.
http://www.horticulturesource.com/lamps-tubes-bulbs-hps-mh-t5-t8-t10-t12-hqi-etc--c39/super-blue-dual-arc-1000w-lamp-s71/eye-hortilux-lamps-iwasaki-eye-hortilux-8482-super-blue-lu1000mh-htl-en-1-000-watt-hps-e-25-p2658/?osCsid=0ed125c97ccd0bd261cc9d0552be1d3b

I am only going to grow 4 plants. Veg a month or so under T5, My T5 is 432 watts, then a month or so under 600 watts, going to take them to 18" or so then 1000 dual arc for flower. I may try the 1000 dual arc all the way from veg to flower. 

Based on last grow and this grow I think fewer bigger plants will do better overall for me and my setup. I can grow to almost 5' tall in the flower cab. 

I will start them in the 2 gal smart pots and then up pot to 3 or 5 gal before 600 veg. This will give them more room to sprad out, better light penitration. The WWs did much better than when they are cramed together. I got 4.5 oz from one and 3 from the other. Longer veg bigger more yeild per...

idk if this is will work better for mw but its my plan. What do you think MV?

This sog or cropping lst thing I am doing now is cool but we will see how the bud do. I dont want an ass load of small nugs. 

I think about 3 or 4 more grows and I might have a clue! lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is the Solarmax bulb. I have to do some research to see which one I want.

http://www.horticulturesource.com/solarmax-solarmax-1-dual-arc-tube-lamp-case-of-12--p2484/?osCsid=0ed125c97ccd0bd261cc9d0552be1d3b


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Here is the Solarmax bulb. I have to do some research to see which one I want.
> 
> http://www.horticulturesource.com/solarmax-solarmax-1-dual-arc-tube-lamp-case-of-12--p2484/?osCsid=0ed125c97ccd0bd261cc9d0552be1d3b


that says it is 1997$ each.. I hope that represents the case of 12 even so damn that is expensive my 400 watt bulb was 20$!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> that says it is 1997$ each.. I hope that represents the case of 12 even so damn that is expensive my 400 watt bulb was 20$!


 
I knew you were goona say that. lmao

That solarmax price is for a case. 
The dual arc 1000 are exspensive. I cheapst so far I found is $187.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 10, 2010)

partial quote by sl2

Based on last grow and this grow I think fewer bigger plants will do better overall for me and my setup. I can grow to almost 5' tall in the flower cab.

in my limited experience i would have to agree with you .also when then big like that you can do a staggered harvest . that's what i doing . i must say its a great way to get extra zips and max yield

I'm a slacker wow bro your babies are looking sweet . a picture of good health 






this is my fav she going to be a yeilder . i hope you took clones or have a mother of her


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> partial quote by sl2
> 
> Based on last grow and this grow I think fewer bigger plants will do better overall for me and my setup. I can grow to almost 5' tall in the flower cab.
> 
> ...


Thanks GG 

Well see next grow. I think I can get the same yeild or better from fewer larger plants. I will have plenty of smoke to last me after this next harvest plus all the WW so there will be no hurry and I can veg longer. Just have to decide what to grow from my large seed inventory...

BB1 is awesome. I had some clones but threw them out last week. Not sure if I will be at this location, I rent and hope to buy a house this summer so I could not finish them. Im am going to try to replicate it on other plants by topping them the same way.

She is perfect for cabnet growing...

So what do you think about the 1000 ballast and dual arc bulb GG? 

Worth the $$$?


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks GG
> 
> Well see next grow. I think I can get the same yeild or better from fewer larger plants. I will have plenty of smoke to last me after this next harvest plus all the WW so there will be no hurry and I can veg longer. Just have to decide what to grow from my large seed inventory...
> 
> ...


?? I'm still contemplating that one . if yeilds increase 20 %and it can be used start to finish then yea its worth it .oh btw i told you i was think of upgrading to a 600 watter well take a look at this a tell me what you think . i didnt include the one for the 600 watt cause its almost the same price 
http://www.yescomusa.com/product.php?productid=1020&cat=46&page=2


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> lmao
> 
> Its all good Buddha
> 
> ...



yay fuck tha police

you know it man, hittin hotels, made a trip to ATL for a couple days, and now im just chillin at the beach tryin to get my white-ass a tan! 

hmmm, i wonder what ur sharksbreath looks like in a bikini - i imagine she likes long walks on the beach right? whats her number?

haha sorry im an idiot at times
now to roll up a J for the mornin


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> ?? I'm still contemplating that one . if yeilds increase 20 %and it can be used start to finish then yea its worth it .oh btw i told you i was think of upgrading to a 600 watter well take a look at this a tell me what you think. i didnt include the one for the 600 watt cause its almost the same price
> http://www.yescomusa.com/product.php?productid=1020&cat=46&page=2


Thats a good deal. That whole set up is cheaper than the ballast I want! For the money I dont think you could beat it for a complete 1000 system. 

I like digital ballast though. Thats all I will buy. Burns mh and hps, runs cool and no noise, and the Galaxy has a 99.9% power factor efficentcy rating, soft start and quick to full lumes.

I have never used the cool tube. I dont see how they would throw light as well as a good reflector. But I have seen others do well with them. If you get the cool tube I would try a light spreader. 

I also want to know what bulb I get. I know some are way over priced but I think you get what you pay for on bulbs. I could be wrong.

Going from 400 to 1000 would be killer...How many lumes per sf is too many?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> yay fuck tha police
> 
> you know it man, hittin hotels, made a trip to ATL for a couple days, and now im just chillin at the beach tryin to get my white-ass a tan!
> 
> ...


I remember those days from back in the 80's, yea Im an old fart! lol

I hope you rip it up man! 

I like SB naked but Im sure she would sport a bikini if you talk sweet to her!
She is #69 on speed dial! lol


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 10, 2010)

Daayyum! Those are some good looking girls. Looks like you got another great thread here SL2. I haven't had near enough time to read it all yet but I will.
BTW, glad to hear you are from my home state. I've been here since about 75 but worked in FL for a few years and have been in Asia for about 5 years. Great to be back home for a while. 
I'm 'scribed. Ketcha L8er


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Daayyum! Those are some good looking girls. Looks like you got another great thread here SL2. I haven't had near enough time to read it all yet but I will.
> BTW, glad to hear you are from my home state. I've been here since about 75 but worked in FL for a few years and have been in Asia for about 5 years. Great to be back home for a while.
> I'm 'scribed. Ketcha L8er


Thanks Emunk they are doing quite well so far. Now I just have to not fckem up! lol

When did I say where Im from? lol

I was born and raised in Louisiana....a true southern red neck!!!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks Emunk they are doing quite well so far. Now I just have to not fckem up! lol
> 
> When did I say where Im from? lol
> 
> I was born and raised in Louisiana....a true southern red neck!!!


never mind


----------



## cody2white (Mar 10, 2010)

Hell yeah sweet grow. I'm loving all your strains i wish I could nap in your cabinet. BTW what's ur ventilation lookin like?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

cody2white said:


> Hell yeah sweet grow. I'm loving all your strains i wish I could nap in your cabinet. BTW what's ur ventilation lookin like?


You better hurry cause the cabinet is getting full~ lol

You can see the cab set up here

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/284445-homemade-flower-cabinet.html


----------



## cody2white (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh yeah! I read it before. How do you like your s&p? I absolutely love mine i don't think ill ever have to get a new one. Anyways GJ im looking forawd tothat SB smoke report.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

I love them so far. I have two TD150s. Very quite, two speeds, lots of power and cheap. After a lot of research I bought the S&P.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks Emunk they are doing quite well so far. Now I just have to not fckem up! lol
> 
> When did I say where Im from? lol
> 
> I was born and raised in Louisiana....a true southern red neck!!!


Yeh, It was almost 3 months ago. You were talking to a cat from NC... but I won't say anymore. BTW, I'm an old fart too


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Yeh, It was almost 3 months ago. You were talking to a cat from NC... but I won't say anymore. BTW, I'm an old fart too


Join Date: Feb 2010
Location: In my closet
Posts: 21


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Yeh, It was almost 3 months ago. You were talking to a cat from NC... but I won't say anymore. BTW, I'm an old fart too


I know who is in NC, so like MV says, how did you read that 3 mths ago if you just joined?




MatanuskaValley said:


> Join Date: Feb 2010
> Location: In my closet
> Posts: 21


He seems fishy now doesnt he!!! hmmm

What is this? fuck with me day?


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I know who is in NC, so like MV says, how did you read that 3 mths ago if you just joined?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the first post was fishy and posted there when I said never mind. I figured I was being paranoid and edited it. Then I saw this and was all, "things that make you go hmmm"


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

Find all posts by user is great tool for the fuzz... I wish they would remove that feature.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

You and I are the only ones that have visited his profile. Read all his post. Seem to check out, so far!

We will let him stay for now. My nick name growin up was evil ave given to me by my friends mom. So watch out evlmunkee! lol

Ill send MV after you with his katana...HaYah!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

If the popo wants to spend the time and money to find my little *personal* garden then there is a BIG problem in this country.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> If the popo wants to spend the time and money to find my little *personal* garden then there is a BIG problem in this country.


Hey man, I didn't mean to scare anyone or anything. It's an old post and it's still there. When I read a thred it is usually from start to finish to learn everything I can. There is a lot of good info in your threads. I was just trying to be friendly ..that's all. 
If I offended anyone I apologize. I'm not tryin to fuck with anybody. Sorry for even sayin anything. my bad. I'll keep my mouth shut.
Peace


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 10, 2010)

ahh man i feel sorry for that monky just like i do when i watch family guy lol. so MV and SL2 did the epson salt help SL2 ur pics seem to be looking better was that 7 tops i counted on the BB1 or more man thats a pretty bitch!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hey man, I didn't mean to scare anyone or anything. It's an old post and it's still there. When I read a thred it is usually from start to finish to learn everything I can. There is a lot of good info in your threads. I was just trying to be friendly ..that's all.
> If I offended anyone I apologize. I'm not tryin to fuck with anybody. Sorry for even sayin anything. my bad. I'll keep my mouth shut.
> Peace


Naw man its cool. I was kinda weird when it hit me. Told me I talk too much...lol

I was called gay earlier today so Im ready to fight.  Nothin like the rush of a good scrap, cant do that now though, people will will shoot your ass or cut your head off with there ninja sword huh MV...lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> ahh man i feel sorry for that monky just like i do when i watch family guy lol. so MV and SL2 did the epson salt help SL2 ur pics seem to be looking better was that 7 tops i counted on the BB1 or more man thats a pretty bitch!


Hey D, Emunk is cool, we just had a little fun, been a weird day...

I didnt do anything, yet I had just watered monday and last light she look the same, the newest leaves are fine so thats good, so I decided to just watch her close. Its feed night so ill see in a bit.

I got a lot of good info from you and others, now I have to apply it to my situation. I have been watering wrong, gave too much N, too much tiger bloom, and although mj in soil is very ph tolorant but mine was dropping too low when I add the nutes, imo. 

Man what will they do when I learn how to grow!

Yea BB1 is one hot lil bitch. I forgot how many its 7 to 10, some where in there lol

ill count them in 45 mins...lol

Im need to get her out and take some pics in the light so you and wow can see her structure....perfect.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Naw man its cool. I was kinda weird when it hit me. Told me I talk too much...lol
> 
> I was called gay earlier today so Im ready to fight.  Nothin like the rush of a good scrap, cant do that now though, people will will shoot your ass or cut your head off with there ninja sword huh MV...lol


If the right situation presents itself. haha j/k


----------



## paco.carioca (Mar 10, 2010)

hey i just found this log and its craaaazy, i read a few pages but i dont think i can read all 50, my bad, so i take u vegged for 5 weeks and flowered for 8? how tall and how much did the LSD get/yield, i have 7 mothers over 7 feet tall, just took like 50 clones, also, did any of those clones make it?
ty


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 11, 2010)

well i made to about three quarters flowering before a fucked up anything this time. hit them with some foilar spray and didnt allow suffecient time for them to dry or shake them off. so light came on and put some burn on them. damit i was so close to a perfect healthy grow. trying to live up to your exspectations skeet, better luck next time. my moneys on your ph as problem skeet, always seems to be the issue when it comes to the claw.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

paco.carioca said:


> hey i just found this log and its craaaazy, i read a few pages but i dont think i can read all 50, my bad, so i take u vegged for 5 weeks and flowered for 8? how tall and how much did the LSD get/yield, i have 7 mothers over 7 feet tall, just took like 50 clones, also, did any of those clones make it?
> ty


7"? Wow send me a clone lol

I veged for 5 or 6 I forget, they just started week 4 of flower and are 22 to 24". I had several clones they got mixed up, the only one that i know for sure was the KB, it was hard to root. 





MatanuskaValley said:


> If the right situation presents itself. haha j/k


I cant imagine being sliced with that thing! 



the420 apprentice said:


> well i made to about three quarters flowering before a fucked up anything this time. hit them with some foilar spray and didnt allow suffecient time for them to dry or shake them off. so light came on and put some burn on them. damit i was so close to a perfect healthy grow. trying to live up to your exspectations skeet, better luck next time. my moneys on your ph as problem skeet, always seems to be the issue when it comes to the claw.


Man that sucks. You running that 1k? I mist with water and spray them till they drip, have not had an issue with my 600.

I wonder if the nuts increase the light intesity and cause the burn? I have read this before. 

My reflector and glass stay cool to the touch. idk if that makes a difference.

We will see. I fed last night. I cut the FF way back, no N, cut the tiger in half. I also had been mixing the DG wrong so that has been cut back as well but I added their mag pro. A much lighter feed on both.

This morning they looked like they grew a couple inches last night, should have measured, or the buds grew. I claw looks ok, wilted up after the feed but looks fine this morning. The claw is still there but the newest leaves are straight. 

I know they will finish I just hope they are healthy....

Post up some pics, love to see your ladies!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey T420A the funny this is the claw came about when I started adjusting the ph. 
I read a lot of conflicting information on soil ph. I will just have to figure it out for myself....
I need my new ph probe to come in.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> This one is for you wow! I just love how the BB1 is growing.
> I topped her and now she is toping the branches herself into 2, 3 and 4 colas.
> Never had this before. I could end up with several 2 ft long colas from this honey...
> You can see how the flowers are in a big clump before they fork and spead out


Pic Bump

Oh the green green grass of.....

Loverly juberly SL2!!!!!

And if you are going through 50 pages Paco carioca, you need to change your settings, I am only on page 13.

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Pic Bump
> 
> Oh the green green grass of.....
> 
> ...


Thanks DST

A little too green but Im working on that. 

I made a few newbie mistakes 

But its all good. 

Shes my special girl. Shes so cute its hard for me not to molest her everyday! lol

Your last harvest was jammin! Im still waiting on my paper bag to come in the mail! lol


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 11, 2010)

my 1k isnt cooled, vented or has no glass. and there was nutes in the water. i my self am learning the hard way to just take it easy on the nutes. i want to get so agressive some times but get burnt in the end, live and learn brother. ph is a funny thing some times. i like to check my soil and adjust the water accordinly, seems to be the best for me unless i get lazy and we all no what happens then. i want one of the electronic ones the do ph and ec, think the great for precision but not coming off that cast right now. ill get pocs up for ya soon skeet.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

That might be why, idk. You using a bat wing? 

I like to spray plain water to wash the leaves like when it rains in nature. 
Mine gets enough food from my over mixing! lol
The first time right after I soaked them I thought OH SHIT, that will burn from what I read.
I held my hand under there for a few and it wasnt hot so I let it ride, has not hurt them once that I can see.

I like to push myself, have to find the edge. I was about to but a 1k and a dual arc bud. 
But I decided I need to get the 600 and soil down before ramping up.
Plus if I can buy a house this summer like I want I will build a grow room instead of the cabinet.

Here is my combo meter







I wish you lived here. I have 4 contracts and need some help! I would put your young buck ass to work! lol

After this week I will be busy as shit so may not be here much...but thats a good thing...


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

hey SL2, that bag must have gone missing in the post.....I am sure I sent it.....emmm, where am I again....? Damn short term thingymajig!!

Good luck with your work bro...finally getting some work my end of the world as well!!!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

lol Im sure you mailed it. That damn mailman took my shit again! lol

I had a girl friend send me a special card a few times. The last time I was watching, she used a special color envelope, and saw the mailman put the letter back in the truck, I never got it, I hope the weed was shit! lol

Thanks man, I was trying to hang on til spring with my business and looks like I might just make it! Good luck to you too, my friend.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> That might be why, idk. You using a bat wing?
> 
> I like to spray plain water to wash the leaves like when it rains in nature.
> Mine gets enough food from my over mixing! lol
> ...


 but happy for $$$ in your pocket


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> but happy for $$$ in your pocket


Thats for sure, it suck being mature...lol

I will sell you my digital 600 ballast and bulb GG! That way I can justify buying the 1000! lol


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thats for sure, it suck being mature...lol
> 
> I will sell you my digital 600 ballast and bulb GG! That way I can justify buying the 1000! lol


I am in the market for a 600 dig. ballast! I want to replace my 400...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are is the ballast and bulb.

http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-galaxy-8482-600-w-120v-240v-electronic--p586/?osCsid=da20db20b33012189af9ba277e9642c1

http://www.horticulturesource.com/eye-hortilux-lamps-iwasaki-eye-hortilux-super-hps-enhanced-spectrum-lu600s-htl-en-600-watt-e-18-12-case-528-skid--p481/?osCsid=da20db20b33012189af9ba277e9642c1


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thats for sure, it suck being mature...lol
> 
> I will sell you my digital 600 ballast and bulb GG! That way I can justify buying the 1000! lol


YEP I' ll take it


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 11, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> YEP I' ll take it


my bad thought you guys were kidding sorry I jumped in there.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> my bad thought you guys were kidding sorry I jumped in there.





goofygolfer said:


> YEP I' ll take it


Ok, who will start the bidding? lol

I thought you were getting the set up in the link you sent me GG?


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Ok, who will start the bidding? lol
> 
> I thought you were getting the set up in the link you sent me GG?



not sure yet the cfo " mrs goofy " i still waiting on her to give to go ahead 
i'm p---y whipped i know but hey i can sleep on my stomach


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dont get Mrs Goofy mad at me! lol

If your gonna be whooped thats the best kind!!!


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 11, 2010)

skeet id be happy to help brother but im am thirty so the young buck is wearing out alittle. lol. just a basic reflector squared but no cooling ports and no glass. i wish i couldve kept my business going but hell it tanked over a year ago. so many guys doing it for nothing and i do quality shit not shit work so i need to get paid. lot of overhead if you dont want the irs breathing up your ass. so what kind of work you got bro.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 11, 2010)

shit while your at it, ill take a package. ill traid ya when mine are done would really like a opinion on my best work so far.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> lol Im sure you mailed it. That damn mailman took my shit again! lol
> 
> I had a girl friend send me a special card a few times. The last time I was watching, she used a special color envelope, and saw the mailman put the letter back in the truck, I never got it, I hope the weed was shit! lol
> 
> Thanks man, I was trying to hang on til spring with my business and looks like I might just make it! Good luck to you too, my friend.


holy shit yall need to chill!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i cant even find my last post to see where to read from this threads too damn fast for me! haha

watch out about mailin buds though, u got lucky as hell if ur mailman kept it- family friend of mine just got busted for havin weight sent to him, got some felonys n such
aint no fun when uncle sam joins the circle, thats all im sayin
haha, good luck


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> holy shit yall need to chill!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i cant even find my last post to see where to read from this threads too damn fast for me! haha
> 
> watch out about mailin buds though, u got lucky as hell if ur mailman kept it- family friend of mine just got busted for havin weight sent to him, got some felonys n such
> ...


That was several years ago. No WAY now days....


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> skeet id be happy to help brother but im am thirty so the young buck is wearing out alittle. lol. just a basic reflector squared but no cooling ports and no glass. i wish i couldve kept my business going but hell it tanked over a year ago. so many guys doing it for nothing and i do quality shit not shit work so i need to get paid. lot of overhead if you dont want the irs breathing up your ass. so what kind of work you got bro.


Repair and paint a house, a bedroom remodel, w some big ass deck stairs and privacy fence, stain her house, a bedroom and bath addition. Got a tool belt? Wont be here much starting next week. 

But thats good cause I need the work. 



the420 apprentice said:


> shit while your at it, ill take a package. ill traid ya when mine are done would really like a opinion on my best work so far.


Hows a sample pack of each sound?


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like heaven skeet, your to kind. yah i got a tool belt. your in luck paint, stain and sheetrock are my specialty.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 11, 2010)

in my younger days l would have jump at that chance i love that kind of work but now i can work rain or sun-shine


----------



## SL2 (Mar 12, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> sounds like heaven skeet, your to kind. yah i got a tool belt. your in luck paint, stain and sheetrock are my specialty.


Np prob man. Only 5 or 6 weeks to go...I need to roll down there and see a friend. He has some work he wants me to do. We can hook up then.

I need a JAT (jack of all trades). I do eveything and need some one that does to. The more services I can offer the more business I can get. 

When can you start? lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 12, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> in my younger days l would have jump at that chance i love that kind of work but now i can work rain or sun-shine


Weather is a draw back unless you have some inside work...my weekends fall on rainy days.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 12, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Weather is a draw back unless you have some inside work...my weekends fall on rainy days.


yep i work inside, but i 'm not my own boss either!! i would take that any day.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Blueberry*
































*KushBerry*













*LSD*

























*Sharksbreath*


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 14, 2010)

shits lookin great man!!

whatever the problem, you definitely fixed your foliage problems since last grow! looks like u wont even need buds u'll just be able to make a fuck-ton of trimming hash
props!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Buddha 

Im getting there. Changed up my watering and feed schedule. They seem to like it. Leaves are doing way better than last time.

I had them out to water / mini flush and the trichs were really sparkling so I took a few bud shots. 

I went from not enough N to too much. I misread the DynaGro and was giving twice the rec dose. Learned a lot from it...I cut DG and FF nutes back to half strength over two feedings. 

The LSD still has some curled leaves but the new leaf sets are cherry! 

The Red Dragon fan leaves keeps yellowing but overall it looks great. Hope the milder nute mix and watering will help. Very frosty. I forget pics of it. 

Man and the smell...I bumped the Kushberry and the sweetest slightly berry smell just took me away... I wanted to fire that bitch up! lol


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 14, 2010)

ill get the bowl and the lighter, nows lets sparks it up skeet.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 14, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> ill get the bowl and the lighter, nows lets sparks it up skeet.


I just did T, but we can damn sure do another! 

I got 7 jars man you can pick your bud out!!!


----------



## BIFPedro (Mar 14, 2010)

mmmmmm those buds look tastey


----------



## SL2 (Mar 14, 2010)

BIFPedro said:


> mmmmmm those buds look tastey


Thanks bru. Should have a growth spurt any time now...


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 14, 2010)

you make me jealous skeet here i am smoking some reg and your are at the buffer line. if u ever really come down i look foward to shaking your hand.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 14, 2010)

start my week training tommorrow but i've been out of work so lomg now and the irs has 4200 of mine tied up for few more weeks, not sure how long my moneys gonna last, i'll be three weeks before i get paid. wish me luck brother.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 14, 2010)

the one plant in my avatar i had to choppit saw some bannas growing. cant believe it happend again.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 15, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> you make me jealous skeet here i am smoking some reg and your are at the buffer line. if u ever really come down i look foward to shaking your hand.


Ill be there just not sure when...I will let ya know.



the420 apprentice said:


> start my week training tommorrow but i've been out of work so lomg now and the irs has 4200 of mine tied up for few more weeks, not sure how long my moneys gonna last, i'll be three weeks before i get paid. wish me luck brother.


You will make it. Might be tuff but you will. Too bad your not closer I would put your ass to work! lol



the420 apprentice said:


> the one plant in my avatar i had to choppit saw some bannas growing. cant believe it happend again.


Man that sucks. How many times is that?


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

SL2 said:


> *Blueberry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump-bu bump-bump-bump! Dems up there looking nice

Good work as usual old parts.....

DST

p.s did that care package ever turn up........ Damn postal strikes lost it again!


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 15, 2010)

^ haha yea dude that sharksbreath is fuckin ridonckulus haha


----------



## paco.carioca (Mar 15, 2010)

SL2 said:


> 7"? Wow send me a clone lol
> 
> I veged for 5 or 6 I forget, they just started week 4 of flower and are 22 to 24". I had several clones they got mixed up, the only one that i know for sure was the KB, it was hard to root.



yo i would if i could, but how big a pot r u using?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Bump-bu bump-bump-bump! Dems up there looking nice
> 
> Good work as usual old parts.....
> 
> ...


Thanks DST. no bag yet mate! lol





BuddhaBud said:


> ^ haha yea dude that sharksbreath is fuckin ridonckulus haha


Thanks Buddah they are getting there...



paco.carioca said:


> yo i would if i could, but how big a pot r u using?


I use 2 gal smart pots


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wowwwwww.. looking FUCKING NICE man!!!! Damn... those plants have come a long way. lol. Nice and Frosty! Im lovin the new avatar pic too.. I just changed mine up the other day. Looks like we had the same idea goin. except your looks MUCH nicer and frostier. Gimme a couple more weeks. lol. I'll catch up. The BlueBerry and The Sharksbreath are deff my favorite!! BlueBerry's still #1 tho


----------



## Handson (Mar 16, 2010)

Lovely colour that BB  So lush and healthy looking


----------



## SL2 (Mar 16, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Wowwwwww.. looking FUCKING NICE man!!!! Damn... those plants have come a long way. lol. Nice and Frosty! Im lovin the new avatar pic too.. I just changed mine up the other day. Looks like we had the same idea goin. except your looks MUCH nicer and frostier. Gimme a couple more weeks. lol. I'll catch up. The BlueBerry and The Sharksbreath are deff my favorite!! BlueBerry's still #1 tho


Thanks chb. Well my mom allways said great minds think alike!  Like to chage up the avi...

Yours look great man! I was checkin them out...

I lovem all man. I want to grow each of them again but just grow 4 plants, either 1 or 2 strains, go to 3 gal maybe 5, dky, oh and my super spreader should be in. Get BacK JaCk! 

I think they will do better because I am getting better. 



Handson said:


> Lovely colour that BB  So lush and healthy looking


Thanks man...


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Mar 17, 2010)

dude... Im very jealous


----------



## SL2 (Mar 17, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> dude... Im very jealous


thanks bru...


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 18, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks chb. Well my mom allways said great minds think alike!  Like to chage up the avi...
> 
> Yours look great man! I was checkin them out...
> 
> ...


how big of pots are they in now?
- definitely gettin better, why cant i speed up time and be on my third grow gettin some dankkk like this, haha


----------



## SL2 (Mar 18, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> how big of pots are they in now?
> - definitely gettin better, why cant i speed up time and be on my third grow gettin some dankkk like this, haha


They are 2 gal smart pots.

Plant a seed get a big ass light and grow some big buds!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 18, 2010)

SL2 said:


> They are 2 gal smart pots.
> 
> Plant a seed get a big ass light and grow some big buds!


It seems no matter how many gimmicks people try it always comes down to the same truth right SL2? You want bigger denser better buds, get a bigger better light.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> It seems no matter how many gimmicks people try it always comes down to the same truth right SL2? You want bigger denser better buds, get a bigger better light.


Would you like to super size, sir? Eh, fekkin right dol, gimme a 600 watter with all the trimmings!!! To go!!!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Would you like to super size, sir? Eh, fekkin right dol, gimme a 600 watter with all the trimmings!!! To go!!!


yeah I have a stupid 400 watt hps now I wish I had a 600, I hear the difference is huge!


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 18, 2010)

lol.. Im working with like 220 watts of CFL's.. shit give ME a 400 watt HPS and I'd be happy as shit!!

Na my White Widows doing good with the CFL's. All 220 watts are on JUST her... Sooo shes loving it! I got a CFL on like every side of her man. lol

Hey SL.. u remember those Siamese Twin Buds I had.. or Poly-something.. or "Double Buds".. w.e. the fuck u wana call it.. basically the two buds growing in 1 budsite?? You should see that ting man.. its gettin fucking HUGE!! That Twin bud is already bigger than my main Cola. lol. And i got another one on the other sisde of the plant.. and that one is also bigger than the main cola.. for now anywayz. I gave that Siamese bud its own CFL to try and make it grow bigger/faster..

But yeaa.Im deff impressed with your grow man.. cant wait to see more pics!! That BlueBerry is lookin BOMBBBB! And that KushBerry.. it just looks like it has a fruity smell. lol. When I touch the crystals on my White Widow.. it does smell like fruity pebbles.. =) oo yea.. u dont know what fruity pebbles are... =( I forgot.. well at least tell me you've had Fruit Loops before man?? lol. every stoner has had Fruit Loops!! but yeaa. the buds smell like Fruit Loops as well.. that type of smell..

Still can't wait to see that SharksBreath all finished up man!! I'll be stoppin by.. i cant wait to see more pics.. Those things are fucking BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey SL2 lookin SWEET man !!
Just wanted to know if you had any trouble getting the sharksbreath budding but by the look of the pic u havent.
How far in flower are they?
also how long did you veg em, if u dnt mind me aking m8.
Its just my sharksbreath has been on 12/12 for over 4 weeks now and, well ..


----------



## SL2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is a quick update. They are going good. 
The LSD1 seems to have grown out of the leaf curl. 
Still giving half strength nutes. Watering with a gallon per pot with good run off. 
Me and the RD are still fighting the yellow leaves, its funny this is the only one. 
I think I have it resolved or slowed. Picked up some cal-mag so going to try that in stead of the veg nutes. 
Also got a super spreader to help distribute light to the edges and corners. 
I dont have any temp issues but it also stops the hot spot directly under the bulb. 










*Kushberry*















*BB2*








*BB1*















*Sharkbreath*















*Red Dragon*















*LSD*


----------



## SL2 (Mar 18, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> It seems no matter how many gimmicks people try it always comes down to the same truth right SL2? You want bigger denser better buds, get a bigger better light.


Thats for sure MV. You need a good light to replace the SUN!!!



DST said:


> Would you like to super size, sir? Eh, fekkin right dol, gimme a 600 watter with all the trimmings!!! To go!!!


lol yea extra trimmings! 



MatanuskaValley said:


> yeah I have a stupid 400 watt hps now I wish I had a 600, I hear the difference is huge!


Never heard back from goofy so mine might be for sale if your still interested.



chb444220 said:


> lol.. Im working with like 220 watts of CFL's.. shit give ME a 400 watt HPS and I'd be happy as shit!!
> 
> Na my White Widows doing good with the CFL's. All 220 watts are on JUST her... Sooo shes loving it! I got a CFL on like every side of her man. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks chb, she should do good you have lights on her from every angle.

My BB1 has multi tops on each branch. I need to get her out and take some good pics of her. Thats cool when they do that...

I had fruit loops 40 years ago! lol



The2TimEr said:


> Hey SL2 lookin SWEET man !!
> Just wanted to know if you had any trouble getting the sharksbreath budding but by the look of the pic u havent.
> How far in flower are they?
> also how long did you veg em, if u dnt mind me aking m8.
> Its just my sharksbreath has been on 12/12 for over 4 weeks now and, well ..


Thanks bru, both of mine have done well. I stunted them a bit from over N but its all good now. 

I think it was 5 or 6 week veg. I go by size and alternating nodes or pre flowers. When they had 6 or 8 nodes I topped them all but SB1. Mine are starting to fill out and are frosty as hell...

Buds look a little small for 4 weeks. Im at30 days. What are light and nutrients you using?


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 18, 2010)

hell yeah dude subscribed.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 18, 2010)

dam a sea of green i think i ll go swimmin . you mind ? wow looks gr8t thats going to be a great yeild..

kiss-ass


----------



## SL2 (Mar 19, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> dam a sea of green i think i ll go swimmin . you mind ? wow looks gr8t thats going to be a great yeild..
> 
> kiss-ass


Jump in and take a swim....you might get stuck cause they are gettin sticky!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is the light spreader and boy it spreads the light. Much brighter in the corners and under the canopy. Should help lower and side bud developement.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 19, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Here is the light spreader and boy it spreads the light. Much brighter in the corners and under the canopy. Should help lower and side bud developement.


 will that fit a 4oo watter


----------



## SL2 (Mar 20, 2010)

They make a smaller one for 400. 

http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-medium-super-spreader-p4482/?osCsid=d499dc62d6eb3dfa408f0a01bd6b9830


----------



## rasclot (Mar 20, 2010)

lookin pukka mate glad to see ur sharksbreath is growin better than mine
i reckon its gonna be sum tatey shit coz even mine tasted the bomb even tho i cut the ugly ducklin down at 6 weeks not much kick to her tho but im sure shes got good potential grown for the right amount of time


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks bro might have to get one


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 20, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thats for sure MV. You need a good light to replace the SUN!!!
> Never heard back from goofy so mine might be for sale if your still interested.


I bought a 600 watter two days ago... now my stupid tent is like 89 degrees because I do not have a piece of glass on the bottom of the reflector... I ordered one hopefully that helps.

So if you know anyone looking for a 400 hps/MH switchable


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Here is the light spreader and boy it spreads the light. Much brighter in the corners and under the canopy. Should help lower and side bud developement.


wow.. thats pretty fuckin cool.. I've never seen anything like that before? that is a really good idea tho. wish they made mini ones for CFL's. lol

Well hopefully after this grow. I can see a little bit of the WW and buy an HPS. probly a 400 watter. since i'll only be growin a few plants. =) and maybe I'll look into gettin one of those things. 

Where did ya get it from? and How much was it?

PS.. The plants look awesome man! They're filling out nicely now.. Still lovin the BB tho. =) Cant wait till I can grow some!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 20, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> I bought a 600 watter two days ago... now my stupid tent is like 89 degrees because I do not have a piece of glass on the bottom of the reflector... I ordered one hopefully that helps.
> 
> So if you know anyone looking for a 400 hps/MH switchable



cfo said no i ll pm you u in a bit


----------



## SL2 (Mar 21, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lookin pukka mate glad to see ur sharksbreath is growin better than mine
> i reckon its gonna be sum tatey shit coz even mine tasted the bomb even tho i cut the ugly ducklin down at 6 weeks not much kick to her tho but im sure shes got good potential grown for the right amount of time


Thanks Ras, Both SBs are getting frosty...I cant wait to taste it!



MatanuskaValley said:


> I bought a 600 watter two days ago... now my stupid tent is like 89 degrees because I do not have a piece of glass on the bottom of the reflector... I ordered one hopefully that helps.
> 
> So if you know anyone looking for a 400 hps/MH switchable


The glass will keep it cooler for sure. Just put a good fan on it, It it sealed? If not you can use some wheather stripping.



chb444220 said:


> wow.. thats pretty fuckin cool.. I've never seen anything like that before? that is a really good idea tho. wish they made mini ones for CFL's. lol
> 
> Well hopefully after this grow. I can see a little bit of the WW and buy an HPS. probly a 400 watter. since i'll only be growin a few plants. =) and maybe I'll look into gettin one of those things.
> 
> ...


Thanks chb I am really impressed with all the strains. They are getting fatter everyday...The buds are fatter than those pics allready..

I got the spreader from the local hydro store for $30.

The DJ Short Bluberry in in at the Tude and the price went down from 180 to 120 for 10 beans!!! I am gonna get those and his Blue Moonshine when it comes it...


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 21, 2010)

yeaa. they all look very good man.. very nicely done!!

and see.. where im from.. theres NO hydro stores anywhere!! Theres an HTGSupply that just opened up actually in MA.. an dits about 1hr 15 min away... but.. when you dont have a car.. its kinda hard to get places... especially ones that are that far away.. i wish there was one closer.. =/ the next closest one is in Rhode Island.... Fuckkk thattt. lol

And thats awesome about the DJ Short BlueBerry.. and damnn.. thats even better that they dropped the price!! I wonder why?? they sell out of them within a couple days.. u would think they would raise the price?? lol. ii well better for you... cant wait to see that strain grown.. lemme know wen u actually buy it.. im lookin 4ward to that grow journal. I'd like to see WHY these seeds are soo damn expensive!! You should deff do some bredding tho.. adn get a bunch of those seeds.. also.. maybe u should breed the DJS BlueBerry and The Blue Moonshine. =) that would be a nice mix


----------



## SL2 (Mar 21, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa. they all look very good man.. very nicely done!!
> 
> and see.. where im from.. theres NO hydro stores anywhere!! Theres an HTGSupply that just opened up actually in MA.. an dits about 1hr 15 min away... but.. when you dont have a car.. its kinda hard to get places... especially ones that are that far away.. i wish there was one closer.. =/ the next closest one is in Rhode Island.... Fuckkk thattt. lol
> 
> And thats awesome about the DJ Short BlueBerry.. and damnn.. thats even better that they dropped the price!! I wonder why?? they sell out of them within a couple days.. u would think they would raise the price?? lol. ii well better for you... cant wait to see that strain grown.. lemme know wen u actually buy it.. im lookin 4ward to that grow journal. I'd like to see WHY these seeds are soo damn expensive!! You should deff do some bredding tho.. adn get a bunch of those seeds.. also.. maybe u should breed the DJS BlueBerry and The Blue Moonshine. =) that would be a nice mix


I think DJ Bluemoonshine is his blueberry crossed with white widow...I was surprised the price went down to but I aint complaining!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 21, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I think DJ Bluemoonshine is his blueberry crossed with white widow...I was surprised the price went down to but I aint complaining!


I wonder how that would compare to G13 Blue Venom? I am growing the G13 version What do you think SL2?

DJ Short Blue Moonshine is the "Blue" version of the "White" family (White Widow, etc). A super potent blueberry Indica, coated with a strong concentration of tall standing trichomes. Produces a very narcotic experience - body high blueberry. Blue Moonshine cannabis seeds produce short, stout kush plants that produce dense, tight, rock hard nuggets of trichome coated bud. A true "hash plant". It takes DJ Short Blue Moonshine 9-10 weeks to flower.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Blue V sounds good. I have not read anything about it but I have read that Bluemoonshine is very good...I guess I will have to grow both and find out!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 21, 2010)

Does anyone have advice for storing seeds long term? Vacum seal? Freezer or frig?


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 21, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Does anyone have advice for storing seeds long term? Vacum seal? Freezer or frig?


The best is dark and cool so if you had like a small plastic bag then in cardboard and then in the bottom of your closet away from warmth and light. They should last for 5 years like this at least.

I kept some in the fridge for like 5 months and they germed but I hear this is a bad way to store them its too cold.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 21, 2010)

from what i gathered in the freezer is best with silics gel in a brown bottle 6 to 9 % moisture

Seeds carry on life processes, at a low rate, whilst dormant. Moisture they absorb from the air combines with stored nourishment within the seed to form a soluble food, which then combines with oxygen from the air to release water and heat. Too much moisture in the air will cause the seed to burn up its stored food too quickly producing excess heat which will further lower the seeds ability to germinate. The need is to keep these exchanges to a minimum during storage to prolong life in the seed.6-9% moisture is ideal for long term storage of hemp seeds. A test for moisture levels shows that hard shelled seeds like hemp seeds shatter instead of mashing at around 8% moisture when placed on concrete and struck with a hammer.
Silica gel, often used in the drying of seeds, can also be used to help maintain stable moisture levels within a permanent storage container. Equal weights of silica gel to seed are used. In general hemp seeds weigh between 0.01 and 0.02 grams and our silica gel sachets contain 0.5g. We recommend seeds are kept in aluminium zip-lock bags and stored inside seed jars along with the correct amount of silica gel to maintain low moisture levels. Be aware that you can seriously damage seeds by reducing moisture levels too much, so do not use too much dessicant. Silica gel, aluminium zip-lock bags and seed jars are all available to buy from our Seed Storage section.



*Light*

Similar to moisture and temperature, light can help stimulate and support the germination process. And, just as many foods, pharmaceuticals and chemicals rapidly deteriorate when exposed to light, so also is seed viability and vigour affected by being exposed to light during storage.
*Seed Storage Problems*

*Mildew/Mould*

Seeds which have not been dried to the correct moisture content before being sealed in containers, can and frequently do rot. A simple test: after "drying" and placing in closed glass jars, the appearance of condensation on the inside of the jar within a few hours indicates the need for further drying. Silica gel should help with this.




here's the link's
http://www.seedjoint.com/en/seed-storage/




http://www.seedsman.com/en/seed-storage/


----------



## headstrng117 (Mar 21, 2010)

Read the entire thread on and off today. Huge props for the grow man! I know someone already complimented you earlier on in the thread how regimented everything is, but I have to say it again! Looks like all the extra attention is about to reallllly pay off, thats for sure!!


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 21, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> dam a sea of green i think i ll go swimmin . you mind ? wow looks gr8t thats going to be a great yeild..
> 
> kiss-ass


my sentiments exactly
... plus a couple more smileys, n a peace sign of course


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 23, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Here is the light spreader and boy it spreads the light. Much brighter in the corners and under the canopy. Should help lower and side bud developement.


Damn dunno how I missed this grow, u got some beautiful shots there bro. I was debating picking one of these up for my 600 hps, you think it's worth the 30 bucks? Good luck on the rest of your grow, appreciate your wisdom.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 23, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> The best is dark and cool so if you had like a small plastic bag then in cardboard and then in the bottom of your closet away from warmth and light. They should last for 5 years like this at least.
> 
> I kept some in the fridge for like 5 months and they germed but I hear this is a bad way to store them its too cold.





goofygolfer said:


> from what i gathered in the freezer is best with silics gel in a brown bottle 6 to 9 % moisture


Thanks for the info MV & GG 



headstrng117 said:


> Read the entire thread on and off today. Huge props for the grow man! I know someone already complimented you earlier on in the thread how regimented everything is, but I have to say it again! Looks like all the extra attention is about to reallllly pay off, thats for sure!!


Thanks man, 5 weeks in and the smell is awesome! 



BuddhaBud said:


> my sentiments exactly
> ... plus a couple more smileys, n a peace sign of course


Thanks Buddha 



Someguy15 said:


> Damn dunno how I missed this grow, u got some beautiful shots there bro. I was debating picking one of these up for my 600 hps, you think it's worth the 30 bucks? Good luck on the rest of your grow, appreciate your wisdom.


You aint missed nothin SG15 just now getting good if I dont screw them up! 

Thanks man it cool seeing the different strains.

I like the spreader, time will tell if it produces, I noticed the cab is brighter overall, in the corners and under the canopy at the floor. It was weird when I first looked at it like I had a different bulb. Should mean better side and lower buds. Its cool how it works. Besides all the stuff I have bought 30 bucks is nothing! lol

Thanks for stopping in SG15.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 23, 2010)

what up bro just stopin to check on you


----------



## SL2 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Goofy

Just busy working. That is a good thing though. 

Have not had time for an update. I lost a pile of fan leaves. Very disappointing for me. They did not like the mini flush I gave them. Stripped too much nutrients and I waited too long to feed. I was busy and they got too dry to the edge of wilt. 

I removed the bad leaves and feed them. Trying out the cal-mag. Goofy I wish you could smell the cabinet. It is unreal...

Nice harvest you had Goofy. What are you growing next. I have two Stawberry Cough and two Super Lemon Haze beans I am thinking of growing next. I also have Blue Cheese and Chisel I may add but want to try just four bigger plants but no more than six. I am going to veg longer and let them get about 18" before flower.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 24, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey Goofy
> 
> Just busy working. That is a good thing though.
> 
> ...


Blue cheese sounds awesome I just got a bag of cheese and it is dopey stoney stuff. Seems like it would mix well with blueberry.

Everyone is saying Bubba Kush is the new thing... I am going to find out. I have a couple beans in the germ now, that I got as freebies a few months back.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 24, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey Goofy
> 
> Just busy working. That is a good thing though.
> 
> ...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 24, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Blue cheese sounds awesome I just got a bag of cheese and it is dopey stoney stuff. Seems like it would mix well with blueberry.
> 
> Everyone is saying Bubba Kush is the new thing... I am going to find out. I have a couple beans in the germ now, that I got as freebies a few months back.


I wish I had gotten the BK freebies. I got a power kush whatever that is lol



goofygolfer said:


> white widow and bubba kush but i 'm not going to start anything right away my parent are coming and my in laws .hell everyone's coming for grad. when all that's over then i ll start a new one.


Congrates on the grad. Thats great, best of luck to you goofy 

I read the violator kush was killer


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 26, 2010)

ty sir thats the last one now me and mrs goofy will have an empty nest


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Mar 27, 2010)

hey how much do you guys know about killowatts per hour and stuff i need some help on how to keep it ona low profile and keep it sneaky i just moved into an apartment yuh dig


----------



## SL2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Enjoy!!!













BB1





































BB2











































KB





























































LSD1



















LSD2

























RD











































SB1













SB3


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 28, 2010)

DAYYYUMMMMMMM!!! lol. Fuckin NICE man!! wow.. you know what I just realized.... our plants are almost on the SAME EXACT day of flowering!! Ooooo. wait. neva mind.. mine are on day 40.. almost tho.. but "technically".. i im on DAY 39.. and after toNIGHT it'll be day 40.. lol. Looking REALLY REALLY nice man! Wow.. The Red Dragon seems like its the fattest of them all tho.. looks really good! I JUST uploaded my pics too.. but yours are lookin much better.. might be time to change your avatar pic huh? lol. Im in the process of choosing a pic to switch mine with. Your plants are doin much better than mine.. the BB has some VERY dark red hairs! My WW doenst have any red hairs yet..not sure if it will get any.. mine are all REALLY REALLY BRIGHT orange hairs.. looks good tho. your are filling out alot more than mine too.. but then again.. you got an HPS.. i only have CFL's.. but im happy with what I got! But tis crazy to think ours are on the same day. lol. oo yea.. the BB.. watsup with the nanners man?? di du purposely pollinate it?? or did it just turn hermie on you? are those the only ones you got? or are tehre more? cuz it usually seems like they start from the bottom.. and work their way UP the plant? that kinda sucks.. but at the same time.. you'll have some extra seeds now! =D and they should be Feminized too!! Well heyy... if your in a giving mood... and you wanna send a couple of those seeds my way.... =) i wont be mad. lol. my birthdays in August.. still a lil while away.. but you could send me an xtra special B-Day card with a couple seeds from my favorite strain... lol. jk jk. well hopefully you wont end up with many seeds man.. its good they came now.. adn not earlier in the grow. Well.. i think ima go back adn admire some more of your pics man... Keep up the good work! and im sure at least ONE of yor plants will end up being chopped the same day as mine! lol. =) Soo we can chop 2getha. Laterrr Man. you can check out my pics if ya want.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 28, 2010)

Man those plants are really frosting up! Hey just curious which ferts are you using? Are you on he Fox Farms regimin?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 28, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> DAYYYUMMMMMMM!!! lol. Fuckin NICE man!! wow.. you know what I just realized.... our plants are almost on the SAME EXACT day of flowering!! Ooooo. wait. neva mind.. mine are on day 40.. almost tho.. but "technically".. i im on DAY 39.. and after toNIGHT it'll be day 40.. lol. Looking REALLY REALLY nice man! Wow.. The Red Dragon seems like its the fattest of them all tho.. looks really good! I JUST uploaded my pics too.. but yours are lookin much better.. might be time to change your avatar pic huh? lol. Im in the process of choosing a pic to switch mine with. Your plants are doin much better than mine.. the BB has some VERY dark red hairs! My WW doenst have any red hairs yet..not sure if it will get any.. mine are all REALLY REALLY BRIGHT orange hairs.. looks good tho. your are filling out alot more than mine too.. but then again.. you got an HPS.. i only have CFL's.. but im happy with what I got! But tis crazy to think ours are on the same day. lol. oo yea.. the BB.. watsup with the nanners man?? di du purposely pollinate it?? or did it just turn hermie on you? are those the only ones you got? or are tehre more? cuz it usually seems like they start from the bottom.. and work their way UP the plant? that kinda sucks.. but at the same time.. you'll have some extra seeds now! =D and they should be Feminized too!! Well heyy... if your in a giving mood... and you wanna send a couple of those seeds my way.... =) i wont be mad. lol. my birthdays in August.. still a lil while away.. but you could send me an xtra special B-Day card with a couple seeds from my favorite strain... lol. jk jk. well hopefully you wont end up with many seeds man.. its good they came now.. adn not earlier in the grow. Well.. i think ima go back adn admire some more of your pics man... Keep up the good work! and im sure at least ONE of yor plants will end up being chopped the same day as mine! lol. =) Soo we can chop 2getha. Laterrr Man. you can check out my pics if ya want.


Thanks chb they are starting to fill out. Real happy with the frost. Should get bigger and frostier. I think they are not as big as they should be because of me fuckin with the nutes. I have not seen any hermie. I hope I dont have seeds but if I do I wont complain. 







It is not a seed it some weird leaf growth...










MatanuskaValley said:


> Man those plants are really frosting up! Hey just curious which ferts are you using? Are you on he Fox Farms regimin?


BB1, SB1 and LSD1 are on FF and the rest are on DynaGrow.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 28, 2010)

SL2 said:


> BB1, SB1 and LSD1 are on FF and the rest are on DynaGrow.



do you use the Open Sesame Beastie bloom and Cha Ching? I didn't and my bud was super airy and light wondering if that was why.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 28, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> do you use the Open Sesame Beastie bloom and Cha Ching? I didn't and my bud was super airy and light wondering if that was why.


I am not using them this time. The buds are very dense just not as big as would have hoped. That might be normal with a topped, cropped and LSTed plants. 
I have backed off nutes trying to maintain my leaf health. Last time on the WW that stuff fried my leaves to a crisp. 

I may pick one or two plants and give them a little dose to see what happens.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 28, 2010)

wow SL2 those plants look amazing!! I'm pretty interested 2 c how that LSD and SB turn out..


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeaaa. no I dont think they're seeds.. they look like small pollen sacs.. I am not sure.. but it REALLY looks like thats wat they are.... =/ =( I dont wanna kill ur modd or anything.. cuz im no expert.. but especially with that pic u showed me.. i jsut good "nanners on my weed plant" and found a thread that was talking about it.. heres the link..

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/27373gds1b_day53_closeup01_nanners.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=66275&page=4&usg=__mkDFZxp5sZb7EHHLeYiibLxbWNI=&h=600&w=450&sz=56&hl=en&start=2&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=zBj26k8FuaTNUM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=101&prev=/images?q=nanners+on+my+weed+plant&um=1&hl=en&tbs=isch:1

Look about 1/2 way through the thread.. post #56.. he said he found nanners on his plant too.. adn has pics of them.. im not sure how long it takes b4 they can actually pollinate ur plant(s).. u might be OK since it started kinda late.. but i am not 100% sure. I am REALLY hopin im wrong man... but if i am right.. your best bet would probly be to put that BB plant somewhere away from ur other plantss.. sooo that it doesnt pollinate ur other plants.. let me know what you think after u read that thread.. u might wanna do some research of ur own.. and or ask some people who are following your thread if they think thats what they are....

Mann.... like I said... I REALLY hope I am wrong Bro.... i do. let me know what you think tho


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 28, 2010)

I found a couple of these on my last grow. DONT PANIC. As long as you only have 2-3 weeks left they shouldn't be able to actually pollinate. What you can do if possible remove the plants from the grow area, if not at least kill all fans. Use tweezers and carefully pluck the ball sacks, trying not to break them and spread the pollen everywhere. Usually the pollen isn't genetically capable of seeding at that stage, but I took precautions anyhow. Good luck and don't give up on em!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> wow SL2 those plants look amazing!! I'm pretty interested 2 c how that LSD and SB turn out..


Thanks BNDH should be ready in 3 or 4 weeks 



chb444220 said:


> Yeaaa. no I dont think they're seeds.. they look like small pollen sacs.. I am not sure.. but it REALLY looks like thats wat they are.... =/ =( I dont wanna kill ur modd or anything.. cuz im no expert.. but especially with that pic u showed me.. i jsut good "nanners on my weed plant" and found a thread that was talking about it.. heres the link..
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/27373gds1b_day53_closeup01_nanners.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=66275&page=4&usg=__mkDFZxp5sZb7EHHLeYiibLxbWNI=&h=600&w=450&sz=56&hl=en&start=2&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=zBj26k8FuaTNUM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=101&prev=/images?q=nanners+on+my+weed+plant&um=1&hl=en&tbs=isch:1
> 
> ...


Ive had a hermie and a male and these dont look like the pollan sacks that were on the hermie or male. It may be but its all good. Ill just have some Blue Shark, American Dragon, LSDberry and Kushberry Blues seeds!!!



Someguy15 said:


> I found a couple of these on my last grow. DONT PANIC. As long as you only have 2-3 weeks left they shouldn't be able to actually pollinate. What you can do if possible remove the plants from the grow area, if not at least kill all fans. Use tweezers and carefully pluck the ball sacks, trying not to break them and spread the pollen everywhere. Usually the pollen isn't genetically capable of seeding at that stage, but I took precautions anyhow. Good luck and don't give up on em!


The only one in a panic is chb. lol
He has had bad luck with hermies so I understand. 

I tried plucking sacks on a hermie and it still pollanated everything. I must have missed some. 

Ill check them tonight. I had a simular thing on the WW and they didnt have any seeds. 

It would not be a bad thing to have Blueberry crossed with SB, LSD, KB and RD. Might be some killer smoke!!!


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 28, 2010)

dont denie it skeet you know thats a hermie, take it from me i know youve been got brother. the up side is u should get some nice cross breeding but they may be real prone to hermie everytime.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Im gonna denie it until the end! lol

They are Dutch Passion BB seeds and I read they tend to hermie so Im not surprised...Im going with DJ Short BB next time.

Ill take some pics of the sacks in question tonight and post them up for all to see.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry about the he/she just keep a close eye on it pick the ball sacs everyday as they in i havent had a herm b4 but i read once they herm u gotta check them everyday


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 28, 2010)

lol. I know im panicing for ya Bro. lol. An dyes.. Ive had VERY bad luck with hermies! lol I really hope you end up provin me wrong!! But like you said.. if worse comes to worse... youll have a bunch of BOMB-ass seeds! shit, I would actually be kinda happy. hahaha. But hopefully ur right adn there just sum wierd looking leaves.. see I/we can only go by the pictures you take.. your the one who gets to look at it in person and examine it... soo u would probably know.. and if u had a hermie before.. then u know wat to look. for. Good luck man!


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 28, 2010)

what we talking about anyways where the pics at i havent seen em. if we are talking about a lil bud site right where the fan leaf tips all connect in the middle thats happend to me b4. one of my plants had a bud site in the center of the fan leaf trip me out but it wasnt herm was just a lil bud growing there but that leaf eventually died and fell off like the others cuz i didnt give it enough N during the begin cuz i had crap nutes


----------



## Mrcool360 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig...


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 29, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> what we talking about anyways where the pics at i havent seen em. if we are talking about a lil bud site right where the fan leaf tips all connect in the middle thats happend to me b4. one of my plants had a bud site in the center of the fan leaf trip me out but it wasnt herm was just a lil bud growing there but that leaf eventually died and fell off like the others cuz i didnt give it enough N during the begin cuz i had crap nutes


lol. we're talkin about the pic from the last page.. (page 59 i think?) and look at the pics on BB2... pic 3,4,5,6,and 7. You'll see those lil yellow things that almost look like open pollen sacs. SL2 is sayin that theyre just yellow leaf tips tho, soo it might be like u said.. and just a yellow leaf tip that will eventially die off.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 29, 2010)

eww kinda does i see it now. i dont know anything about bout breeding from personal experiance but this guys thread i read a few days ago when he pollinated one of his bitches on purpose he said all the hairs on her turned red in less than a day. if thats true and you still have white hairs maybe ull get lucky :fingers crossed:


----------



## Drr (Mar 29, 2010)

BB2 has some banana's shooting out.. take care of them.. or your fucked..


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 29, 2010)

Day-um!!! 
that red dragons lookin mighty purty there SL


----------



## SL2 (Mar 29, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> Day-um!!!
> that red dragons lookin mighty purty there SL


Thanks Buddha 

They are frosty and pregnant


----------



## SL2 (Mar 29, 2010)

I think your right chb. I thought I found a seed but it poped out of my tweezers. Soooooo, some must have opened. 
I just totally missed em. But I never inspect them like I did my other two grows, hell I dont have time, but thats a good thing. 

The bright side is Ill have MY OWN SHIT!!!!!! lol and some good smoke...

Hell they cross BB with everything...Ill have some Double Berry Kush and Sharkberry, DAMN thats sound good.....

When was your birthday chb? lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> eww kinda does i see it now. i dont know anything about bout breeding from personal experiance but this guys thread i read a few days ago when he pollinated one of his bitches on purpose he said all the hairs on her turned red in less than a day. if thats true and you still have white hairs maybe ull get lucky :fingers crossed:


 
Hey D

I dont know whats up, why you cant see the picks but on both BBs the hairs are red as hell man...and smell wonderfulllllllllllllll 


I didnt know they been in there fuckin!!! 

Damn DST you been over here sneakin around my girls again?????


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 29, 2010)

that double berry kush n sharkberry sounds like it'll make some BOMB ass smoke


----------



## the420 apprentice (Mar 29, 2010)

skeet, i have tried the dutch masters reverse and it worked pretty well with just one app they starting drying up and stopped growing but i didnt follow up with the second hit like it says to. just to dam busy with everthing but it may work for ya. shit ill take some cross breeds. things are looking good man and i see the claw didnt spread to the whole plant. did ever nail down the cause of the problem?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> that double berry kush n sharkberry sounds like it'll make some BOMB ass smoke


Yes it does...



the420 apprentice said:


> skeet, i have tried the dutch masters reverse and it worked pretty well with just one app they starting drying up and stopped growing but i didnt follow up with the second hit like it says to. just to dam busy with everthing but it may work for ya. shit ill take some cross breeds. things are looking good man and i see the claw didnt spread to the whole plant. did ever nail down the cause of the problem?


Thanks T but they are six weeks in today so I will just let them ride. 
I could put my veg cabinet back together and put them in there this weekend and finsh them under the T5. 
I wont have time til then. I check them some last night and cant find any seeds yet, They are shooting out new hairs and the calyxes are swelling. 

We will see what happens


----------



## SL2 (Mar 30, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> things are looking good man and i see the claw didnt spread to the whole plant. did ever nail down the cause of the problem?


It was my fault. The LSD didnt like the N I was giving it. I think it might have been N tox but not sure.
The BB1 and SB1 got the same feed but they seemed to like the mix and I thought BB was suppose to be the sensitive one. After I flushed it and lowered the N all the new growth was fine. 

Go easy on the nutes and increase in small increments is what I learned.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 30, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I think your right chb. I thought I found a seed but it poped out of my tweezers. Soooooo, some must have opened.
> I just totally missed em. But I never inspect them like I did my other two grows, hell I dont have time, but thats a good thing.
> 
> The bright side is Ill have MY OWN SHIT!!!!!! lol and some good smoke...
> ...


Oooo you did? Oooo well. Like you said.. its a good thing.. Shit, I'd be happy as shit.. all those strains you got growing are BOMB.. and look fucking great! and now you got yourself some feminized seeds.. and like you said. they're YOUR own strain!

I felt bad tho.. didnt mean to come in and like.. bash your grow or anything..  I thought u say them already.. But yeaa. BB is my FAVORITE strain EVER!! SharkBerry sounds DELICIOUS!! And Double Berry sounds even better!! haha.. and some Blue-Kush-Beryy.. or Double-Berry Kush... Mmmm, fuck it.. they ALL sound good!! lmao..

and its good that your already in Week 6.. cuz you wont be overloaded with seeds then. =)

And my B-day is still kinda far away... haha August 7th. =) But shit.. it would be worth the wait.. those new strains sound AMAZING!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Mar 30, 2010)

bummer that one of them hermied on you man, glad to hear your looking at the kick ass side of it though. keep growing man. girls looks great otherwise.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 30, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Oooo you did? Oooo well. Like you said.. its a good thing.. Shit, I'd be happy as shit.. all those strains you got growing are BOMB.. and look fucking great! and now you got yourself some feminized seeds.. and like you said. they're YOUR own strain!
> 
> I felt bad tho.. didnt mean to come in and like.. bash your grow or anything..  I thought u say them already.. But yeaa. BB is my FAVORITE strain EVER!! SharkBerry sounds DELICIOUS!! And Double Berry sounds even better!! haha.. and some Blue-Kush-Beryy.. or Double-Berry Kush... Mmmm, fuck it.. they ALL sound good!! lmao..
> 
> ...


Well guess what????




You win the prize! 


I saw them just didnt want to say it. I thought I would see what responce I would get and YOU my brother was all over it 

My other cab is apart and Im chillin after these, too much weed! lol, I have all that WW, so I had no place to move them, didnt want to kill them, and the price of seeds is crazy so, Let it rip and see what happens!

Gonna hook a bruther up...Ill pm you later


----------



## SL2 (Mar 30, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> bummer that one of them hermied on you man, glad to hear your looking at the kick ass side of it though. keep growing man. girls looks great otherwise.


Hey wow, nice to hear from ya. I hope everything is well. 

Thanks man, they are gettin frosty as heck and smell OH the smell, carbon is a must lol....

Whatcha gonna do man....no point in letting it ruin the experence so Ill have some seeds, hopefully some and not an ASS load, lol.....The smoke should be good...no worries 

Been waiting on your harvest pics man. Cant wait to see them...


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 30, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Well guess what????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really!!?? lol. yeaa. just like u said. i had really really bad luck with hermies... soo i definitely saw those things ASAP! lol. I still take my plant out every so often adn check over.. makin sure I dont find any on mine! lol

Yeaa. that must be nice tho.. to have TOO MUCH WEED!! lol. I would LOVE to be able to say that man! lol. I forgot about that White Widow.. damn... then you got all this shit too.. lol. its not even like u have a bunch of the SAME weed.. its all different! Soo you can have all different highs at all different times of the day. =) Luck!! Ill be happy once this WW is harvested.. then I'll try to move onto another strain as well.. the lil sample bud is still drying out.. it looks so fucking BOMB tho!! im gonna take a pic of it once its all dried.

And alllllright.  Ill be on here for a while man...


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 31, 2010)

will somebody rep SL2 for me cuz I cant do it again yet... and my nigga deserves a lil more rep if you ask me


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 31, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I think your right chb. I thought I found a seed but it poped out of my tweezers. Soooooo, some must have opened.
> I just totally missed em. But I never inspect them like I did my other two grows, hell I dont have time, but thats a good thing.
> 
> The bright side is Ill have MY OWN SHIT!!!!!! lol and some good smoke...
> ...



lmao good only good  nah i 'd say great smoke . properly grown and cured yea great smoke bro dont cut your self short . and i could imagine how much you have . if you need some help burning it, let me know . i 'll bring drinks and snacks


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Mar 31, 2010)

such a kick ass grow sl2
I hope mine turn out like urs


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 31, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> will somebody rep SL2 for me cuz I cant do it again yet... and my nigga deserves a lil more rep if you ask me


i was actually just about to see if I can rep him again... ill give it a try.. see if it will let me. He DEFF deserves wayyyy more rep! I Agree!


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 31, 2010)

then +rep to u chb


----------



## SL2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> will somebody rep SL2 for me cuz I cant do it again yet... and my nigga deserves a lil more rep if you ask me


You just want me to pm you too!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 31, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> lmao good only good  nah i 'd say great smoke . properly grown and cured yea great smoke bro dont cut your self short . and i could imagine how much you have . if you need some help burning it, let me know . i 'll bring drinks and snacks


Whatzup Goof? Hows the company? 

Just bring some of that fine ass bud you got hangging bru.... in a couple months Ill have six strains we can sample,,,,,oh lord we might have to rent a place in the country for that party!  somebody say PAAAADA! 

 



datboybeezy281 said:


> such a kick ass grow sl2
> I hope mine turn out like urs


Thanks dat, but you need to do better than me, I made an ass load of mistakes....




Delux83 said:


> then +rep to u chb


Yea D give chb some love man...

AW man free fights on SPIKE, Florian vs Gomi!!!!! And new season of TUF comes on after that...Hell Yea!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeaaaaaahhhh!! Watchin that shit right now!! I forgot that TUF is on tonight too!! And the New South Park is on tonight too!! And its about Medicinal Marijuana.. its GOTTA be good! I guess they put a Medicinal marijuana store where there used to be a Fried Chicken place.. and Cartman (Fat-Ass) is mad, adn wants to get rid of it.. And Randy (one of my FAVORITE characters) is tryna get some weed.... lol. Should be funny!!


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks dat, but you need to do better than me, I made an ass load of mistakes....


dude... my thumb has yet to become as green as urs lol


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 1, 2010)

SL2 said:


> You just want me to pm you too!


 Lol I dont even know what you pming him about must be something good though so why not hit me up lol


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 1, 2010)

dam bro i got more than enough .that sour cream was worth the wait i like it better than the ppp . hell yeaa i can say party . if its in da country make it some where by the water .so i blaze, fish, and drink haha


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 1, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> dam bro i got more than enough .that sour cream was worth the wait i like it better than the ppp . hell yeaa i can say party . if its in da country make it some where by the water .so i blaze, fish, and drink haha


Blaze fish and drink, a perfect summer day.


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 2, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> Blaze fish and drink, a perfect summer day.



Thats exactly what i 'm talking about .then after fishing it would be time to fry em up


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 2, 2010)

Skeet, plants look great. Love the bushiness of that Kushberry. Is that a Kushberry x skunk freebie or is it actually kushberry?

I did notice a couple things you may want to take note of. I don't believe the "weird leaf growth" you pointed out on the blueberry is leaf growth at all. I think its BANANAS...aka hermaphrodite pollen sacks.

I'm not 100% certain...I can't quite tell from the pics...but they are pretty easy to spot as they are yellow and the surrounding plant material is green. They tend to look like, well, little bunches of bananas.







Those are definitely bananas in this pic.






Don't be too worried...they are not uncommon...especially with Dutch Passion seeds. I've found them on my LSD and Chiesel recently. Just get some tweezers and gently pluck them out as carefully as you can.

Unfortunately any seeds that are produced with the hermie pollen will probably be a hermie too...not feminized. Better to just not mess with them if any pollen does indeed get loose.

Also any clones you've taken of these plants will do the same thing later in life, so be prepared to deal with the situation again.

It is really the only trade-off of working with feminized seeds. But if you are diligent and know what to look for, they are easily dealt with. I've never seen a set of bananas grow back after I plucked them, and I usually only encounter 1 or 2 per plant, and only on the larger buds. So it is certainly not the end of the world. Just a little annoying.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 3, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> Lol I dont even know what you pming him about must be something good though so why not hit me up lol


Gonna shoot chb some hermie seeds ...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 3, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> dam bro i got more than enough .that sour cream was worth the wait i like it better than the ppp . hell yeaa i can say party . if its in da country make it some where by the water .so i blaze, fish, and drink haha


I would love to taste that SC. Oh yea have to be on the water! 



MatanuskaValley said:


> Blaze fish and drink, a perfect summer day.


Doesnt it though.....



goofygolfer said:


> Thats exactly what i 'm talking about .then after fishing it would be time to fry em up


Hell, lets go! lol


----------



## SL2 (Apr 3, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Skeet, plants look great. Love the bushiness of that Kushberry. Is that a Kushberry x skunk freebie or is it actually kushberry?
> 
> It is a Kushberry. Awsome plant. I relly like the Red Dragon too. I have the KB x S seeds so am excited about those to.
> 
> ...


I had several on the one BB. Whatever seeds I get I will grow together or outside so if they hermie it wont matter...


----------



## the420 apprentice (Apr 3, 2010)

whats crackin skeet, did you guys see that broken nose on the ultimate fighter? fucking nasty old dudes shit was smashed flat even dana white was amazed. and what about the french pussy, he wasnt even bleeding or bruised up maybe he would prefer a french tickler over fighting. shit looks good skeet im ready to blaze some up bro!


----------



## the420 apprentice (Apr 3, 2010)

happy easter everybody!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 4, 2010)

the420 apprentice said:


> whats crackin skeet, did you guys see that broken nose on the ultimate fighter? fucking nasty old dudes shit was smashed flat even dana white was amazed. and what about the french pussy, he wasnt even bleeding or bruised up maybe he would prefer a french tickler over fighting. shit looks good skeet im ready to blaze some up bro!


Hey T, sure did man, that was a good one. Better that when Silva flattened Franklins nose! lol

There are some tuff dudes on the show this season. Should be some great fights!

That french dude is a "sugar panties" or "candy ass", You would think it would make him fight harder after all the shit he said about how he want to prove the french were not weak minded, lol, he proved the opposite...lol

Getting close, saw some amber on each plant this morning. Be 7 weeks tuesday so may start the flush mid to end next week!!!!



the420 apprentice said:


> happy easter everybody!


Happy easter to you too bru!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Apr 5, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Getting close, saw some amber on each plant this morning. Be 7 weeks tuesday so may start the flush mid to end next week!!!!


 hells yeah man, got another 10 days till my bb goes into the dark, then friday night it gets chopped! i poped up some bud pics of it the other day.


----------



## rickymac21 (Apr 5, 2010)

I literally just went through this whole thread starting from page 1. lol.. FANTASTIC grow !!!! Let me know how that LSD smokes because I am definitely interested in growing a few of those girls... Congrats again. very nice.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 6, 2010)

looking good buddy!! check out my grow in my sig,i got new pics


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 7, 2010)

Heyyy man. wats goin on?? soo, you gonna harvest on Week 9 as well?? Still think its wierd that we both happened to start flowering the SAME EXACT day. lol. Im gonna flush out my plant today.. and then try to wait out the 2 weeks!! Gonna be the LONGEST 2 weeks ever! lol

Ooo yeaa.. wanted to ask you.. when you gonna put up some new pics?? i keep checkin the thread to see if theres any new pics? I'd love to see some updates pics man.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey SL2, hope you had a good Easter. Nice looking cola up there, nanners or not. 

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Apr 8, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> hells yeah man, got another 10 days till my bb goes into the dark, then friday night it gets chopped! i poped up some bud pics of it the other day.


I saw those looking nice, I cant wait to try the BB...



rickymac21 said:


> I literally just went through this whole thread starting from page 1. lol.. FANTASTIC grow !!!! Let me know how that LSD smokes because I am definitely interested in growing a few of those girls... Congrats again. very nice.


Thanks man, could have been a lot better but I am happy. Jerry Garcia just harvested some LSD and he said it is some very good smoke. You should check out his journal. 



Mrcool360 said:


> looking good buddy!! check out my grow in my sig,i got new pics


Thanks MrC...Ill do that when I have a chance...



chb444220 said:


> Heyyy man. wats goin on?? soo, you gonna harvest on Week 9 as well?? Still think its wierd that we both happened to start flowering the SAME EXACT day. lol. Im gonna flush out my plant today.. and then try to wait out the 2 weeks!! Gonna be the LONGEST 2 weeks ever! lol
> 
> Ooo yeaa.. wanted to ask you.. when you gonna put up some new pics?? i keep checkin the thread to see if theres any new pics? I'd love to see some updates pics man.


Week 7 was tuesday, I seen a lot of new clear, but mostly cloudy with some amber. Just need a little more amber. Im thinking they will be ready to start the flush on saturday. So that will be almost 10 weeks.

I just been busy and when I get home Im tired as hell but I took some this morning so.....



DST said:


> Hey SL2, hope you had a good Easter. Nice looking cola up there, nanners or not.
> 
> Peace, DST


You too DST. Yea I hated that but not surprised because they are from Dutch Passion. Going with DJ Short next time.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are a few pics taken this morning. Doing ok but I hate the yellow fcked up leaves, mostly the crispy ones  but the buds are doing well. I can really smell the blueberry on the BB. The KB has a sweet berry smell. They RD smell spicey. 

Only seeds I have found is a small patch on the BB2.







BB1







BB2

























LSD1

























KB













RD



















SB1


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 8, 2010)

holy fuck bro thats wicked, of all your strains i was gonna try sharksbreath but im not so sure now, that RD looks bomb


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 8, 2010)

sorry to hear about the nanners bro .thats sux anyhoo , they look great and ready to harvest.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 8, 2010)

+rep for those bud shots. If you have amber started already and doing a 2 week flush why not start it now? Guess that's just my opinion tho, I don't like the couchlock and wouldn't want anything over 25% amber. I like how you've supported the buds up, plants look very level and symmetrical


----------



## SL2 (Apr 8, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> holy fuck bro thats wicked, of all your strains i was gonna try sharksbreath but im not so sure now, that RD looks bomb


Thanks HOC

I really like RD  Here buds are awesome. I dont thinl you could go wrong with any of these strains. They KB is unreal, but are not as big but they is an ass load of them and frosty as heck. The SB and LSD are very frosty to. 



goofygolfer said:


> sorry to hear about the nanners bro .thats sux anyhoo , they look great and ready to harvest.


Its all good. I dont mind a few seeds. Have only found a few on the BB so far. I dont think I will have many.

They are close. I need to check them tonight for amber and pick off a few nanners... Didnt have time this morning. 



Someguy15 said:


> +rep for those bud shots. If you have amber started already and doing a 2 week flush why not start it now? Guess that's just my opinion tho, I don't like the couchlock and wouldn't want anything over 25% amber. I like how you've supported the buds up, plants look very level and symmetrical


Thanks SG15
They are just starting to show some amber here and there. I gave them one last feed this morning and will start the 2 week flush saturday if I see enough amber. 

I have plenty of couch lock with the 12 week White Widow. That shit knocks me out! Very relaxing. The 10.5 week WW is much more up and makes me happy, energetic and talk a lot followed by mellow time! 

My modified grow screens work well. Makes it easier to move them and not have to worry about breaking the tops when they get heavy. Helped a lot in training / lst. Ill be useing them every grow from now on.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are the other two plants and some more of the others!

SB3































More RD!!!

























LSD2





































And more KB...


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 8, 2010)

SL2 you updates as always are the *&$%# %%(*&( )*$%#^ $*^&)(&( *%&#&%$(* &()*%$$#@ %@^&*& know what im saying? and how do you post the pics in the thread like that just copy and paste?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 8, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!! Ive been looking forward to those pics!! Ahhh.. now I can sleep tonight. lol

and I think he might use photobucket to upload the pics...? thats how i get mine big.. another thing you can do too.. is if you upload them through imageshack.com when you view ur image... right-click and click "view image" adn it should show you JUST the picture... go up and copy the URL... and then when you are on RIU.. and u click reply now.. look for the little mountain icon where u can change the font size/color.. adn that kinda stuff.. and click the little mountain ico.. it will say insert image.. and it will open up a window where you can type in a URL.. now paste the URL u had copied when you viewed ur pic and...... Wallah!! Your pic will be there.. and will be a decent size. =)

Not sure if thats how ya do it SL2.. lol. but just saw he asked and figured id share how i do it. =)

Im gonna stay on you rpage for another 1/2 hour and drool over the pics... =)


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks chb tried to rep u but coudlnt yet


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful buds man


----------



## SL2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> SL2 you updates as always are the *&$%# %%(*&( )*$%#^ $*^&)(&( *%&#&%$(* &()*%$$#@ %@^&*& know what im saying? and how do you post the pics in the thread like that just copy and paste?


lol Thanks D! Hell you guys are the only ones other than my girlfriend that I can show them to. She left here with half a zip of the WWs! lol

I upload them to my albums and copy the link and paste it. Same as chb but I use my albums on RUI. 



chb444220 said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!! Ive been looking forward to those pics!! Ahhh.. now I can sleep tonight. lol
> 
> Im gonna stay on you rpage for another 1/2 hour and drool over the pics... =)


Come on over the girls are up. We can stare in the cabinet and smoke a big fatty of the White Widow!!!! 



notoriousb said:


> beautiful buds man


Thanks notoriusb, I made a lot of mistakes. But Im learning!!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 9, 2010)

fukn made me drool all over with them pics. good job sl2


----------



## Tatan (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow Skeeter... man your grow is awesome those plants look terrific... im jealous


----------



## paco.carioca (Apr 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I use 2 gal smart pots



hey i just stopped by to check on the progress, their looking crazy man, really good job but hey is it realistic to expect 4 Oz out of LSD using 3gal pot; 4 weeks veg; 8 weeks flower or what combination of pot size and veg time would i need to reach that 4 Oz mark, throw in topping into the equation too.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Wow Skeeter... man your grow is awesome those plants look terrific... im jealous


Thanks Tatan, I made a few mistakes but Im happy...Your a fine gardener yourself!!!



paco.carioca said:


> hey i just stopped by to check on the progress, their looking crazy man, really good job but hey is it realistic to expect 4 Oz out of LSD using 3gal pot; 4 weeks veg; 8 weeks flower or what combination of pot size and veg time would i need to reach that 4 Oz mark, throw in topping into the equation too.


Thanks paco

Never grown lsd before so I will see what they yeild. I messed up on the feed so I dont think they are as big as they could be. 

I got 4 oz off my WW but it went 6 weeks veg and 12 week flower. You can get more than 4 oz per depending on strain, veg time, nutes, big light and of coarse the gardener plays a big part...

Next gow I am only doing 4 plants, 3 or 5 gal pots, veg til they are 18" tom 24" and see how that does. I am going to try fewer bigger plants. Trying for 8 oz per or better....


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Started the flush this morning. Man what a job. Took almost 4 hours to do all 8 plants. 

You can see some of the nanners on the BBs. Too many to pick off...This was my favorite plant but not now. Hermie biaotch! lol

I can not beleive how much they smell like blue berry. Unreal but nice!!!

Anyways here we go!!!

BB1


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

BB2 has much nicer buds. It is on Dyna Gro. In fact all the Dyna Gro plants look better than the Fox Farm plants. 

BB2


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Love this plant! See for yourself. Buds are not as big as the others but man they are FROSTY!!!! 

Another DynaGro plant...

KB


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

This is the plant that had the claw. Seems to have recovered ok. This is a FF plant. They leaves turn crispy after I added Cal Mag 

LSD1


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

This plant is on DynaGro. Just looks better than the FF LSD imo 

LSD2


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

One of my favs...Really like this plant. She is on DynaGro.

Little buds are pulling the limbs over!
RED DRAGON


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

I was not to taken by SB at first but she has won me over! This is the only untopped plant. This is a FF plant. You can tell by the crispy leaves. It did that after the CalMag... but the buds look good. I think you could pull some big weight from the SB!!!

Sharks Breath 1


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Finally SB 3. She is on DynaGro and was topped.

Sharks Breath 3













































































































See yall in two weeks at the chop! Be there or be squre!!! lol


----------



## Tatan (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful plants man... that SB looks amazing, its so filled out, looks like one massive bud lol... you going to get a huge yield out of that one i bet


----------



## SL2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you Tatan. The SBs were slow to start but have come on strong down the stretch. I look for all of them to bulk up in the flush like the Widows did, I hope!!!


----------



## Tatan (Apr 11, 2010)

I was wondering, how tall is the SB ?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Apr 11, 2010)

woooww!!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice buds, nice pictures. U using a SLR camera or just a point and shoot?


----------



## SL2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tatan said:


> I was wondering, how tall is the SB ?


The SBs are the shortest plants and required the least amount of lst. The tallest cola is 24" and most are about 20"



[email protected] T33 said:


> woooww!!!!


lol Thanks 



Someguy15 said:


> Nice buds, nice pictures. U using a SLR camera or just a point and shoot?


Thanks SG15. My camera is a Nikon D80.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuckin NICE man!! Damnnnn! They ALL look B-E-A-utiful! lol. I was wondering tho... how come the LSD 1&2 have like no red hairs?? All the other pnes do.. especially the BB.. they have REALLY dark red hairs.. and look fuckin amazing! But idk.. i was jsut wondering. seems like the LSD's have like pinkish pistils almost.? but regardless.. they still look Ggggggreat! (Frosted Flakes)

My fav is still the BB.. of course. lol. Nanners and all. =) and thats crazy that it really actually smells like blueberry!! That awesome.. cant wait to grow some of that.. cant wait to start my very own BB journal/grow.. well D-B (Double-Berry) ... I will nickname her D-Berry lol. =)

But i gotta say.. other than the BB.. My fav is deff the Red Dragon!! i thought for sure I was gonna like the Sharkbreath more.. but that Red Dragon took me by surprise! its funny cuz b4 this grow... I had never heard of Red Dragon.. ever. But is seems like a very nice strain!!

Have you ever thought about growin any of that PineApple express....? EVERY journal I've found with people growing that strain are all in love with it! and have NOTHING bad to say about it.. and there was even 2 people who's 1st grow was a mix of a few diff. strains.. one of them being PineApple Express.. and both of them were amazed by the PE so much.. that their next grow was just ALL PE. idk. just a thought.. you grow such nice plants.. I would love to see you grow some of that shit.. supposed to be really good. They got it at the Tude... and i guess its a TOP seller now. deff something I would like to buy adn try out.

Well keep up the great work man!! Guess Im not the only one who takes good pics huh? lol. and not the only 1 that takes a bunch too. =) Every1 ALWAYS compliments me on my pics.. but ur pics are just as great man. Im gonna go drool over the pics a little more. =)

I put up a couple trichome pics in my journal yesterday.. cuz i was tellin ppl that I think my WW is gona finish early.. i know its supposed to go long(er) like 10-12 weeks.. but where my plant was like... on speed its whole life.. idk.. im thinking its jsut finishing/maturing/ripening faster than a normal plant... you rememebr what my plant looked like at 3 weeks..? it looked like other peoples plants at like 4 weeks.. adn on the 5th day of flowering.. i had pistils poppin out all over... sooo I'm thinking she is just maturing quicker that a normal WW plant would... u can check out the trichome pics if you'd like.. I cut off a small bud.. and thats where the pics are from.. theres LOTS of amber trichs.. and im debating wether or not to chop on tuesday.. well 2morrow. cuz i wanted like 30% amber... and it looks like it may even be a little more..

Sorry I wrote so much.. lol. adn keep talkin about MY grow on YOUR journal.. =/ But i just thought where you grew White Widow before.. adn not that long ago soo it will still be fresh in ur head... jsut wondering if maybe u could help me out a bit.. tell me wat u think.. if u want.. I can take some more pics for u if u need me to/if it will help.

Thanks man. and LOVE the pics! +Rep if I can!


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

Two joyous weeks ahead, SL2. I always love the countdown, it just gets me high thinking of all those lovely new buds to sample. You are gonna have a ball. Awesome work.

Flushing is a real pain, I have got to the stage now where I don't really bother too much with the flush. Just water on the last couple of waterings and that's it...it was always just such a mission to flush 3x the size of the pots when I don't actually have drainage in my grow room....tbo I have not noticed any difference. A cure is a cure in my book. Perhaps give it a go on your next run with one of your gilrs to see if you think flushing is 100% necessary.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Apr 12, 2010)

shits looking sweet man.


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Apr 12, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I was not to taken by SB at first but she has won me over! This is the only untopped plant. This is a FF plant. You can tell by the crispy leaves. It did that after the CalMag... but the buds look good. I think you could pull some big weight from the SB!!!
> 
> Sharks Breath 1




nice collas u got there bud
why are the leaves doin that??


----------



## SL2 (Apr 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Fuckin NICE man!! Damnnnn! They ALL look B-E-A-utiful! lol. I was wondering tho... how come the LSD 1&2 have like no red hairs?? All the other pnes do.. especially the BB.. they have REALLY dark red hairs.. and look fuckin amazing! But idk.. i was jsut wondering. seems like the LSD's have like pinkish pistils almost.? but regardless.. they still look Ggggggreat! (Frosted Flakes)
> 
> Thanks man. idk they are kinda pinkish and tan. They are turning though. I need to go check out jerrys LSD and see how his looks.
> 
> ...


Back at ya bru!!!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Two joyous weeks ahead, SL2. I always love the countdown, it just gets me high thinking of all those lovely new buds to sample. You are gonna have a ball. Awesome work.
> 
> Yea DST 5 months down to the last 2 weeks! I am so excited and so is my girl friend. lol She know she get free weed... I trade her for some of that sugar panty pie!!!
> 
> ...


I read that flushing in soil doesnt make a big diff if at all. I dont know for sure its only my second grow in soil and I flushed the first time. I know in my water farms I didnt flush and the smoke was harsh and poped and crackled. I will try that next time to see the dif in soil...



wowisuckatthis said:


> shits looking sweet man.


Thanks wow. Does your BB smell like BB? Mine does and it is awesome!!!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 12, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> nice collas u got there bud
> why are the leaves doin that??


Thanks datboy, they are filling out.

Yea thats my dumb ass screwing around with the nutes. Jerry told me the Tiger Bloom was hot and when I added CalMag to combat the yellow leaves thats what it did. I think with FF less is better. Going to give it one more try, but I like how the DynaGro did on the other plants. And the DG is so simple and cheap...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey chb this is why I am not buying any seeds for a while. 
Got these in storage waiting to get wet! lol

DNA Sharksbreath (3 ea)
DP Strawberry Cough (2 ea)
Big Buddha C H I E S E L (1 ea)
Green House Super Lemon Haze (2 ea)
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (2 ea)
DNA Chocolope (1 ea)
Dinafem Blue Hash (1 ea)
Dinafem Power Kush (1 ea)
Dinafem White Widow (1 ea)
Dinafem Moby Dick (2 ea)
DNA Hashplant Haze (2 ea)
DNA Sleestack x Skunk (3 ea)
DNA Kandy Kush x Skunk (3 ea)
DNA Kushberry x Skunk (3 ea)
DNA OG18 x Skunk (3 ea)
DNA LA Confidential x Skunk (2 ea)
MarijuanaSeeds.nl White Widow (4)
MarijuanaSeeds.nl Big Bud (4)


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 12, 2010)

The extra N in the cal mag can get you... I make sure I can add 2-3 gallons of water when I add it to my rez to keep my EC in check. I've seen good work with Dynagro, very surprising for a budget nute.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Apr 12, 2010)

whats up skeet, long time since ive been around. so i cut my most of the plants down and only got two left. the sour diesel is still going but the ak might not be what it was supposed to be its not done yet and looks good but not what i exspected. everythings turned out pretty well. that burn mid way in flower really hurt final out put. none the less its free and as good as anything i can pick up without going to the bank first. lol. question, are u using co2 and if not whats the density of the buds mine are a little airie. maybe its just the genetics. so far ive gotten better each time and this one i got almost to the end before i really hurt them, next time i think i make it all the way. as always looking great skeet, i be checking back, late


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Apr 13, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks datboy, they are filling out.
> 
> Yea thats my dumb ass screwing around with the nutes. Jerry told me the Tiger Bloom was hot and when I added CalMag to combat the yellow leaves thats what it did. I think with FF less is better. Going to give it one more try, but I like how the DynaGro did on the other plants. And the DG is so simple and cheap...


dude i just use sensi grow and bloom 2 part
prolly one of the eazyest nutes ive ever used i might get some carbo load\

so baasiclly all that is nute burn??? do you flush after nute burn or just lower the nute concentrate??


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Apr 13, 2010)

and dude i gota ask.. does ur electric bill sky rocket from that 600 watt or what??


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig.....


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 13, 2010)

lol first post and trying to buy some dank gl with that one


----------



## SL2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> The extra N in the cal mag can get you... I make sure I can add 2-3 gallons of water when I add it to my rez to keep my EC in check. I've seen good work with Dynagro, very surprising for a budget nute.


I wasnt that keen on Dynagro at first but now it seems to be pretty good. Cheap and easy! Like my woman! lol



the420 apprentice said:


> whats up skeet, long time since ive been around. so i cut my most of the plants down and only got two left. the sour diesel is still going but the ak might not be what it was supposed to be its not done yet and looks good but not what i exspected. everythings turned out pretty well. that burn mid way in flower really hurt final out put. none the less its free and as good as anything i can pick up without going to the bank first. lol. question, are u using co2 and if not whats the density of the buds mine are a little airie. maybe its just the genetics. so far ive gotten better each time and this one i got almost to the end before i really hurt them, next time i think i make it all the way. as always looking great skeet, i be checking back, late


Yea man nothing like having your own weed. Did you take any harvest pics?

I use the homemade co2. I have 2 bolltes in the cab. Not sure if it helps but all my buds are rock hard very dense..I relly pump it up with 2 cups of sugar and a pack of yeast per 2 ltr bottle. Shoots out a co2 bubble every second.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 13, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> dude i just use sensi grow and bloom 2 part
> prolly one of the eazyest nutes ive ever used i might get some carbo load\
> 
> so baasiclly all that is nute burn??? do you flush after nute burn or just lower the nute concentrate??


The key would be not to burn them in the first place. I seem to do that! lol

It started with the claw, I think I had N tox or something, I flushed and lowered nutes, they leaves started turning color and spots so I added calmag and some of the leaves turned crispy! lol learn sooner or later 



datboybeezy281 said:


> and dude i gota ask.. does ur electric bill sky rocket from that 600 watt or what??


Dont notice it at all. My elec bill was $65 last month. 



Mrcool360 said:


> Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig.....


Thanks MrC...I will check it out bru...



Delux83 said:


> lol first post and trying to buy some dank gl with that one


You crack me up D...wtf are you talking about? lol


----------



## Gaines04 (Apr 13, 2010)

SL2. Great looking grow. I knew from the start this was going to be good and your Grow Journal is one of the best I have seen. I know it took some time and effort to do. I have been to lazy to document my current project (LSD,RD,Lemon Skunk X2, Great White Shark and Blueberry Skunk all on FF, 12 Days 12/12 so far so good. Gives me something to compare to. The Red Dragon is a great plant..it has some of the tightest buds "like rocks I tell you" cures to almost all red..hence the name I guess..lol + Rep Great Job


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 13, 2010)

the post was deleted i should of quoted the dude. last night some guy posted for the very first time asking you to PM him if you would selll him some bud


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Apr 13, 2010)

SL2 said:


> The key would be not to burn them in the first place. I seem to do that! lol
> 
> It started with the claw, I think I had N tox or something, I flushed and lowered nutes, they leaves started turning color and spots so I added calmag and some of the leaves turned crispy! lol learn sooner or later
> 
> ...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> SL2. Great looking grow. I knew from the start this was going to be good and your Grow Journal is one of the best I have seen. I know it took some time and effort to do. I have been to lazy to document my current project (LSD,RD,Lemon Skunk X2, Great White Shark and Blueberry Skunk all on FF, 12 Days 12/12 so far so good. Gives me something to compare to. The Red Dragon is a great plant..it has some of the tightest buds "like rocks I tell you" cures to almost all red..hence the name I guess..lol + Rep Great Job


Thank you Gaines, it takse awhile to take, crop, upload and post. You guys responce makes it worth the trouble.

Thanks for the Red Dragon info. My buds are rock hard. Cant wait to taste it! 



Delux83 said:


> the post was deleted i should of quoted the dude. last night some guy posted for the very first time asking you to PM him if you would selll him some bud


Your kidding! What an idiot. I dont sell weed but even if I did it would not be to anyone from the internet! lol I didnt see that. Someone before posted their email asking me to email them. I reported tham and poof they are gone! lol I thought you might have some killer smoke affecting you! lol



datboybeezy281 said:


> SL2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont notice it at all. My elec bill was $65 last month.
> ...


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Apr 13, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thank you Gaines, it takse awhile to take, crop, upload and post. You guys responce makes it worth the trouble.
> 
> Thanks for the Red Dragon info. My buds are rock hard. Cant wait to taste it!
> 
> ...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I lied! lol Took some more pics to share...

Also picked a nanner off the BB and polen fell out! 

Had to do stage 2 of the flush this morning and had all the girls out so I took some shots of the "Line Up"


----------



## SL2 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here are some random bud shots taken this morning...


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Apr 14, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Here are some random bud shots taken this morning...


 that shit looks like ice dude


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> that shit looks like ice dude


 thats sharksbreath is abetter example not like my ugly ducklin great job materas













 
__________________


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 15, 2010)

damn sharksbreath looks really nice, i wasnt gonna order it cause i thought it might be a bit sativa but i guess not


----------



## SL2 (Apr 15, 2010)

datboybeezy281 said:


> that shit looks like ice dude


Thanks datboy...tried the BB last night and man it is good. It still had some green smell but the BB was there and after taste was all BB!!! High was up, then mellowed out after an hour, very nice, cant wait for the cure...



rasclot said:


> thats sharksbreath is abetter example not like my ugly ducklin great job materas
> 
> 
> __________________


Thanks rasclot...They have some nice colas forming very frosty...Have 3 more beans, gonna veg to 18" or more next time to see what she will do...



HookedOnChronic said:


> damn sharksbreath looks really nice, i wasnt gonna order it cause i thought it might be a bit sativa but i guess not


Its mostly indica:

*DNA Genetics Sharksbreath Feminized* is a highly potent and a connoisseurs delight, it's c*annabis seeds* are easy to grow, producing an amazing flavour and smell. The short, stout plant packs on frosty and very dense colas. Best grown in a Sea of Green, feed her heavy and provide a good air flow to prevent bud rot. With a yield that is constantly above average, the *DNA* *Sharksbreath Feminized* is often called a 'Cash Crop'. She's an excellent plant to breed with as she is very stable and has proven herself as the mother of the Martian Mean Green! *Sharksbreath* has an outstanding buzz and DNA Genetics have done an excellent job in creating this very special plant for you. Sharksbreath is a highly potent top-notch weed and a connoisseurs delight! Short stout plants pack on frosty and very dense colas. A heavy feeder, good air flow is also required to prevent bud rot from Sharksbreath. *Sharksbreath* is a great low-odour variety for the grower wanting a special headstash. 
Sharksbreath is 80% Indica 20% Sativa, is GWS x Jamaican Lambsbread and has an indoor flowering time of 9 weeks.


----------



## messycan (Apr 15, 2010)

I love that KB...looks like you're going to get a good yield. [email protected]!


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 15, 2010)

I cant imagine what its like to have multiple strains finsihing up at once yet but everyone you got going looks top notch SL2!kiss-assAll I can say is GJ and happy smoking! oh that and im jealous as fuck haha how much longer you giving them?

p.s. snowed like a mother fucker again yesterday and couldnt take it no more so im taking 5 of my 14 autos and growing them indoors germed em last night  I talked to her about it first and hopefully she leaves them be


----------



## Tatan (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow.. awesome looking plants... when you planning on chopping them ?


----------



## SL2 (Apr 16, 2010)

messycan said:


> I love that KB...looks like you're going to get a good yield. [email protected]!


Thanks MC not as nice as your KB but Im happy. Buds are slim, sativa I guess, but there are a bunch of them and they are rock hard...going to try a sample tonight! 



Delux83 said:


> I cant imagine what its like to have multiple strains finsihing up at once yet but everyone you got going looks top notch SL2!kiss-assAll I can say is GJ and happy smoking! oh that and im jealous as fuck haha how much longer you giving them?
> 
> p.s. snowed like a mother fucker again yesterday and couldnt take it no more so im taking 5 of my 14 autos and growing them indoors germed em last night  I talked to her about it first and hopefully she leaves them be


Thanks man, I just wish the BBs didnt hermie. I like the BB smoke...

I cant imagin grow outside in Alaska. I hope your lady behaves herself. Not cool to take it out on your plants...



Tatan said:


> Wow.. awesome looking plants... when you planning on chopping them ?


Thanks Tatan, it will be 9 weeks on tuesday so I will chop sometime between tuesday and saturday. The flush is complete on saturday. All seem to be ready except the LSD so it may be the last to get cut. They all have increased the amber since the flush started. I smoked a sample of the LSD, weird smell and taste but good, it needs more time, too much paranoia and anxiety but chilled out after a bit.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 16, 2010)

Sounds good man ... little paranoia is normal  looking forward to the chop


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 16, 2010)

cant wait for the harvest man!! Sorry couldnt wait for ya! wanted to harvest on the same day too.. but didnt really have a choice.. i PRAY that you trim faster than I do.. lmao. It took me almost 2 days to trim 1 fuckin plant! cant imagine doin 8! 

Gonna be checking ur thread every hour once it hits Tuesday. haha. Good Luck man. All the plants look GREAT!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 17, 2010)

Its mostly indica:

*DNA Genetics Sharksbreath Feminized* is a highly potent and a connoisseurs delight, it's c*annabis seeds* are easy to grow, producing an amazing flavour and smell. The short, stout plant packs on frosty and very dense colas. Best grown in a Sea of Green, feed her heavy and provide a good air flow to prevent bud rot. With a yield that is constantly above average, the *DNA* *Sharksbreath Feminized* is often called a 'Cash Crop'. She's an excellent plant to breed with as she is very stable and has proven herself as the mother of the Martian Mean Green! *Sharksbreath* has an outstanding buzz and DNA Genetics have done an excellent job in creating this very special plant for you. Sharksbreath is a highly potent top-notch weed and a connoisseurs delight! Short stout plants pack on frosty and very dense colas. A heavy feeder, good air flow is also required to prevent bud rot from Sharksbreath. *Sharksbreath* is a great low-odour variety for the grower wanting a special headstash. 
Sharksbreath is 80% Indica 20% Sativa, is GWS x Jamaican Lambsbread and has an indoor flowering time of 9 weeks.



would you say thats a good and accurate description so far? thanks man


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2010)

dan.. i was looking forward to seeing your harvest.. and then i couldnt get on here fo rhte whole fucking day!! never really realized how much I depend on this site until it gets shut down for like 12 hours... lol. damn i have no life...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 21, 2010)

WTF??? All my pics and threads are fucked....


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 21, 2010)

SL2 said:


> WTF??? All my pics and threads are fucked....


 It all looks fine to me. The site change was a little bit annoying at first, but now that I found everything it's fine.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeaa, it all looks good to me.. they deff hcanged it up alot! lol. but i like it.. every1 hates it.. but its just gonna take sum gettin used to thats all.. they are STILL adding things here and there.. i am glad they finally added a "My Rollitup" button... but i cant find "MY" threads....? any1 know where i can find all the thread i have created?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 21, 2010)

yea SL2 it looks fucked to me too, some pics dont even look like yours hopefully it gets fixed


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey chb this is why I am not buying any seeds for a while.
> Got these in storage waiting to get wet! lol
> 
> DNA Sharksbreath (3 ea)
> ...


holy shit... i know this post was from a while ago.. but i must not have seen this!! thats alot of fucking seeds! holy shit man... lol. Id love to see the strawberry cough!! I was tellin sum1 b4.. about how sumtimes.. i get really bad anxiety from certain types of weed.. and they showed me the description for strawberry cough.. and it said something like "low-anxiety" or something like that... it seems like the perfect strain for me.. I'd like to see how the plant/buds look tho.. u sad u ordered them all from attitude right..? maybe I'll look into them myself..? maybe for my next grow.. (after this WW and Mystery Seed) Ill grow a Double Berry.. and strawberry cough..? =D a very fruity mix.. and if the Double Berry Hermie... that would be an awesome strain.. "Blue StrawBerry Cough".... or maybe "Double StrawBerry Cough" lol.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 21, 2010)

All the pics in this thread are not mine. I dont know whos they are! lol

whatcha gonna do but BURN ONE!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL 

I got a confession...

I got the 420 news letter from the tude, I canceled my order 2 times! lol but I bought a GHS 5 pack of *BUBBA KUSH* and their mix C with *HAWAIIAN SNOW, SUPER SILVER HAZE, LEMON SKUNK, WHITE RHINO and BIG BANG.*
I got for FREE:
420 Limited Edition mug
The Attitude Fist T Shirt
Barneys Farm Red Diesel Feminized Seed
Barneys Farm Blue Cheese Feminized Seed
Green House Seeds White Widow Feminized Seed
UFO#1 Reserva Privada Cole Train
UFO#2 DNA Genetics Sharksbreath

I could not help myself!!!


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 21, 2010)

SL2 said:


> All the pics in this thread are not mine. I dont know whos they are! lol
> 
> whatcha gonna do but BURN ONE!


lol what page are the random pics on lol thats funny.
on a side note that just read the first post i ever posted on this site then saw the pics of my EMBARASSING looking first plants and saw you posted on my Q and reped u wow cant believe i asked that Q just a few months ago, hahahahaha


----------



## vonderseed (Apr 21, 2010)

hello just joined the forum. wow this is a long one. I have been eye balling the LSD, and just wonted to know if its something you would grow again. i don't see a lot about it on the web.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow.. you bought all those seeds!! hahaha! Wow.. they deff hook you up tho when you buy seeds dont they!? not only do u get mugs/t-shirts.. u get a bunch of free seeds! which is the best thing they can give ya! Wow.. I forget.. did u say after this grow... u were gonna take a little break from growing.. since you have so much to smoke...? or were u just saying that..... and now that u have all these seeds.. ur gonna go for another round? lol.

And soo watsup with the plants?? when u plannin on harvesting them??


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heyyy man.. Have you ever heard anything about these seeds...?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cropi-canna-seeds-tropical-fruit/prod_929.html

They sound AMAZING!! obviously I'm not getting them... lol. I cant even afford to spend $45 at nirvana for seeds.. nevermind $200+. But I was looking at this.. and it sais for genetics: Banana, apple, mango, grape, pineapple, coconut.... Thats sounds BOMB!!!!! But for over $200... it better be!! lol


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 22, 2010)

sounds fun and all but it only gets 3 leafs in each subject tude has MANY more plants with higher ratings than that for WAY less


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope the pics in your journal get fixed- I want to check out the LSD and Sharksbreath!!


----------



## Gaines04 (Apr 22, 2010)

WTF happened.. This does not look right....SL2 you got to be pissed. Damn I was trying to get a week 3 flowering comparison... Oh well.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2010)

yeaa man.. i hope ur pics get fixed soon too.. have u tried to contact and admin. or something?? i used to constantly go on here and drool over ur pics... now i have nothing to drool over... =*( lol


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

The phantom pic poster at it again. I don't think they will ever be sorted...time to move on and get some fresh pics up. Hope all is well SL2.

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Apr 23, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Wow.. you bought all those seeds!! hahaha! Wow.. they deff hook you up tho when you buy seeds dont they!? not only do u get mugs/t-shirts.. u get a bunch of free seeds! which is the best thing they can give ya! Wow.. I forget.. did u say after this grow... u were gonna take a little break from growing.. since you have so much to smoke...? or were u just saying that..... and now that u have all these seeds.. ur gonna go for another round? lol.
> 
> And soo watsup with the plants?? when u plannin on harvesting them??


They have a special every month. This was a one day only 420 special. I could not pass this one up.

I am taking a break but will start again soon. Just not sure when. I am dying to grow some outside....

The plants are done. You can tell by looking at them. LSD could go a little longer but they all are right on. My planning of flower time worked out great. I gave them the last flush on wednesday. Been in the dark since yesterday morning and I am chopping in the morning. 




chb444220 said:


> Heyyy man.. Have you ever heard anything about these seeds...?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cropi-canna-seeds-tropical-fruit/prod_929.html
> 
> They sound AMAZING!! obviously I'm not getting them... lol. I cant even afford to spend $45 at nirvana for seeds.. nevermind $200+. But I was looking at this.. and it sais for genetics: Banana, apple, mango, grape, pineapple, coconut.... Thats sounds BOMB!!!!! But for over $200... it better be!! lol


It sounds good but have a low rating, not sure if the ratings are for real, but for $200 there are a lot of other strains I would get with that and you could get a lot of them!!!



Delux83 said:


> sounds fun and all but it only gets 3 leafs in each subject tude has MANY more plants with higher ratings than that for WAY less


I hear ya D...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 23, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> I hope the pics in your journal get fixed- I want to check out the LSD and Sharksbreath!!


Here ya go just for you bru!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> WTF happened.. This does not look right....SL2 you got to be pissed. Damn I was trying to get a week 3 flowering comparison... Oh well.


What are you growing? I will put up some 3 week pics for ya.....


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 23, 2010)

Yo skeet, girls are looking good. 

Got myself a sharksbreath seed...I'm stoked. I'll be looking forward to a report of that as well as your opinion of the cured LSD.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 23, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Here ya go just for you bru!



THANKS BRO!! Now to salivate over each pic. Yum.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 23, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Yo skeet, girls are looking good.
> 
> Got myself a sharksbreath seed...I'm stoked. I'll be looking forward to a report of that as well as your opinion of the cured LSD.


Thanks Jerry, all my original picks are gone. I dont know whos picks are on my thread! lol but the ones I attached are still here.

I have tried them all and they are nice but my fav is the blueberry so far but that could change after the flush and cure. Chopping in the morning!!!

I got a SB freebee to go with my other 3 beans. I will do a SB only grow with 4 plants. I think you will like how it grows, stays short and has some of the fattest colas, very very frosty to. Not sure on the smoke yet, the sample was a lower popcorn bud. I think its going to be good though. I think she will put out some good weight... 



MrSoloDolo said:


> THANKS BRO!! Now to salivate over each pic. Yum.


Anytime, Im sorry all the picks are gone that shows the progress but Ill have some harvest pics for sure...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the last pick from 10 days ago. They have changed a lot in the flush, they look very different and dank...


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!! Those pictures are awesome!

1 question- how did you get them to look like trees? I mean, my plants look more like shrubs right now. Is it the way you trim the bottom leaves? Or are you just better at growing than I am?- LOL, I am a newb!


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 23, 2010)

this picture helps a lot to get a feel for their true size. 






lookin like a lot of bud to me 
nice work man


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 24, 2010)

WooooHoooo! Cant fucking wait to see those harvest pics man!! Better get urself a good night sleep!! cuz u got urself ALOT of work to do tomorrow! hahaha.. like I said beffore.. I pray you can trim faster than I can (I think the sciccors could trim the buds faster without me me even holding them faster than I trim with them IN my hand). I tend to get a little picky... Man.. I wihsd I culd come on ova and help you trim them man.. cant wait to see the BB Buds all trimmed up.... Ughhhhhhh.. gonna go CRAZY waitin for those pics!!


----------



## Gaines04 (Apr 24, 2010)

SL2 said:


> What are you growing? I will put up some 3 week pics for ya.....


LSD, Red Dragon now closer to the 4 week mark... 26 Days Flowering..


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> LSD, Red Dragon now closer to the 4 week mark... 26 Days Flowering..


Here is the LSD 25 day flower


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> LSD, Red Dragon now closer to the 4 week mark... 26 Days Flowering..


Here is the Red Dragon 21 day flower:


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> WooooHoooo! Cant fucking wait to see those harvest pics man!! Better get urself a good night sleep!! cuz u got urself ALOT of work to do tomorrow! hahaha.. like I said beffore.. I pray you can trim faster than I can (I think the sciccors could trim the buds faster without me me even holding them faster than I trim with them IN my hand). I tend to get a little picky... Man.. I wihsd I culd come on ova and help you trim them man.. cant wait to see the BB Buds all trimmed up.... Ughhhhhhh.. gonna go CRAZY waitin for those pics!!


LOL it took all freakin day! What a mess, everything was sticky as hell! I dont trim as close as you, I would still be trimming! lol Ill trim a little more after they dry out... About to post um up!!!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

BB is my fav smoke so far but it is early...My GF said my weed is toooo strong! lol 

Cant wait to grow some DJ Short BB...

I didnt weigh any of them. I weight them out when dry. I know they will loos 70 - 75% of the wet weight.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Love the buds but not a big yeild. The upper colas are awesome but the lower are light and airy. Could have chopped the top buds and let the rest grow a week or two to mature more. It could have used more room to spread out and I think the lower buds would have been better. 

I forgot to take pics before the trim, sorry....


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not very big buds but one of the stickyest!!!! Smells wonderful. When I took the grow screen off she spread out like an octopuss!!!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very sticky and lots of good buds. This plants has great potential. The LSDs could have went another week or so before the flush. If I like the smoke I will grow it again for sure...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

This one is on DynaGro and seems to be a little more dank than LSD1 on FF!! 

In fact all the DynaGro plants seem to be more finished and the leaves didnt get crispy like the FF....


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

SBs are some sticky bitches... Kept getting a sweet smell form them. I just wish I couls kept the leaves a little better, got 4 more beans so next time we will KICK ASS with this baby!!! Cant wait to try it out...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

SB3 is the badest bitch in the box! She is dark and dank! And was the stickest of ALL...I like DynaGro...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

The "Naked Ladies"


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 25, 2010)

SL2 said:


> SBs are some sticky bitches... Kept getting a sweet smell form them. I just wish I couls kept the leaves a little better, got 4 more beans so next time we will KICK ASS with this baby!!! Cant wait to try it out...


WOW SL2- all I can say is WOW- that Sharksbreath aint nothin to be fucked with, esp SB3!- I wanna jump through the computer and eat that shit up!
I have a question about the leaves- you mention that you wish you could keep them better and I can see from the pics a lot of them are yellow; do you know what happened or what caused that?

Awesome grow Bro!!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> WOW SL2- all I can say is WOW- that Sharksbreath aint nothin to be fucked with, esp SB3!- I wanna jump through the computer and eat that shit up!
> I have a question about the leaves- you mention that you wish you could keep them better and I can see from the pics a lot of them are yellow; do you know what happened or what caused that?
> 
> Awesome grow Bro!!


Thanks MSD, I am getting better...Yea SB3 is something else....She is on DynaGro. Had yellowing but no burnt or crispy leaves with DG just FF. 

On the Fox Farm plants I gave too much N, got N tox, I think, and the leaf claw, flushed them, I kept changing the nute strength, added some calmag which they seem to not like at all, anyway the leaves turned crispy. Yellowing and color change is fine in late flower but the crispy burnt leaves suck. Its my fault, less is more with FF especially with Tiger Bloom imo.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 25, 2010)

HOLY FUCK MAN!!! AMAZINGGGGGG!!! Im gonna be looking at these things ALLLLLLLLLLL day... they look BEAUTIFUL man!! Deff like teh BB teh best still.. it looks soo BOMB! The red hairs on it look amazing as well... Mmmmmmmm. Wish I had some of thodr buds!! Did you end up finding alotta seeds in the BB? Or did u pluck most of the nanners off? and reduce the amount of seeds she woulda put out?? cant wait to see them all cured and what-not.. gonne be some of the most beautiful lookin buds I've ever seen... I can just imagine!!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> HOLY FUCK MAN!!! AMAZINGGGGGG!!! Im gonna be looking at these things ALLLLLLLLLLL day... they look BEAUTIFUL man!! Deff like teh BB teh best still.. it looks soo BOMB! The red hairs on it look amazing as well... Mmmmmmmm. Wish I had some of thodr buds!! Did you end up finding alotta seeds in the BB? Or did u pluck most of the nanners off? and reduce the amount of seeds she woulda put out?? cant wait to see them all cured and what-not.. gonne be some of the most beautiful lookin buds I've ever seen... I can just imagine!!


LMAO, thanks chb, glad thats over, what a mess, I had sticky shit everywhere! lol after I cleaned up and showered I keep smelling BB, It was on my reading glasses! lol

Did not find but 2 seeds, they were white though, but I wasnt looking for them, I just wanted yo get through, 8 plants is a bitch...Im sure there will be some when I do the final trim and cut before jarring.

My GF loves the BB, she said all my weed was TOO STRONG! lol We smoked a mix of BB, RD, LSD and SB and OMG we had a great time!!! She said she aint smokin that SB or LSD when it cures! lol She is a light weight...lol

BB is my fav so far, very happy good feeling high, smooth, but I have only tried small nugs dried for only a few days of each. So my fav could change after cure and I light up some of the main buds from the others. I hope to have a good variety of high. The LSD1 and may LSD2 could have went a week or so longer but I had to chop. 

The KB and RD could have benifited from harvesting the main colas and let the lower ones mature more. I should have cut off a lot of the small lower stuff. I got an awesome plan for the next grow, should be great!

The SB3 is the stickest, but LSD, RD and Kushberry are right there. I want to grow them all again. Veg to 18 to 24" with only 4 plants so they can spread out. That LSD and SB can put out some big weight in the right conditions.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh I reposted the LSD2 picks, I had the wrong one up the first time! lol


----------



## Gaines04 (Apr 25, 2010)

SL2 great job brother. thx for the pics


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 25, 2010)

They look fantastic SL2 did a great job Cant wait for the propper smoke reports! But it does look to me too like both the LSD needed to go longer so jealous though great job doubt i can yet but ill rep ya if i can


----------



## Tatan (Apr 25, 2010)

Great job SL2... damn those colas got huge... so nice


----------



## SL2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> SL2 great job brother. thx for the pics


Glad you enjoyed them Gaines...



Delux83 said:


> They look fantastic SL2 did a great job Cant wait for the propper smoke reports! But it does look to me too like both the LSD needed to go longer so jealous though great job doubt i can yet but ill rep ya if i can


Thanks D, LSD1 for sure could have went longer. Thats the one that had the claw or N tox. LSD2 is more finished. Ill do a report when they get dry enough to burn...



Tatan said:


> Great job SL2... damn those colas got huge... so nice


Thanks Tatan


----------



## SL2 (Apr 26, 2010)

View attachment 900668

Red Dragon Bud


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 26, 2010)

Great harvest...you'll be smoking yourself stupid for months!

I really like how you trained the plants as well.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 26, 2010)

SL2 said:


> LMAO, thanks chb, glad thats over, what a mess, I had sticky shit everywhere! lol after I cleaned up and showered I keep smelling BB, It was on my reading glasses! lol
> 
> Did not find but 2 seeds, they were white though, but I wasnt looking for them, I just wanted yo get through, 8 plants is a bitch...Im sure there will be some when I do the final trim and cut before jarring.
> 
> ...



lmao.. thats funny.. it was stuck to your glasses.. hahaha.. yeaa I had to continuously scrape all the sticky shit off my sciccors.. like every 5 minutes.. ughh. it was such a ppain in the ass!!!

thats cool tho.. mixing all the weed together.. thats a good idea.. but yea.. the BB looks the best to me soo far.. but like you said.. you might change ur mind... but idk.. I have a feelin BB might continue to be the best. =)

Thats funny ur gf thinks the weed is too strong. lmao. well thats good.. u dont have to worry bout her smoking it all on you.. lol.. not that you will evr run out. hahaha.

yeaaa they all look amazing.. each has like... a unique shape and unique buds as well. =)

and wow huh.. only 2 seeds.. well like u said.. u werent looking for them.. well just keep me up-to date about the seeds. cant wait to see what they look like after they're dried.. and then after theyre cured!! my buds have changed over the last couple weeks... actually look a lil whiter. =)


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 26, 2010)

Great grow bro, fantastic results. +rep

Im hoping you can help me, Im trying to get an idea of how big Kushberry's get? 

Im thinking of topping mine when they get to about 2 ft(24 inches) with they stay under 4 ft when ready?


----------



## SL2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Great harvest...you'll be smoking yourself stupid for months!
> 
> I really like how you trained the plants as well.


Thanks Jerry, Im allready stupid from the WW and these sample! lol

The canopy stayed flat. I just followed your lead and added my own little twist! 



chb444220 said:


> lmao.. thats funny.. it was stuck to your glasses.. hahaha.. yeaa I had to continuously scrape all the sticky shit off my sciccors.. like every 5 minutes.. ughh. it was such a ppain in the ass!!!
> 
> thats cool tho.. mixing all the weed together.. thats a good idea.. but yea.. the BB looks the best to me soo far.. but like you said.. you might change ur mind... but idk.. I have a feelin BB might continue to be the best. =)
> 
> ...


I will allways keep a jar of BB from know on. The one dark seed I found never germed. Im sure there are more...Ill let ya know...



ROBinBKK said:


> Great grow bro, fantastic results. +rep
> 
> Im hoping you can help me, Im trying to get an idea of how big Kushberry's get?
> 
> Im thinking of topping mine when they get to about 2 ft(24 inches) with they stay under 4 ft when ready?


Thank you, mine was only 24" but I topped, supercroped and LSTed. Veging to 24" she might hit 4', depends on your op and skills. if she gets too tall just bend her over and tie her down

I use this on my GF:

View attachment 901095


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 26, 2010)

congrats on completing your grow man was a pleasure to watch!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 26, 2010)

ROFL @ the pic....nice harvest man!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are few bud shots of some test samples I took this morning. 

BB

View attachment 901161View attachment 901160View attachment 901159

View attachment 901158

LSD

View attachment 901145View attachment 901144View attachment 901143View attachment 901142

View attachment 901141

Red Dragon

View attachment 901132View attachment 901131View attachment 901130View attachment 901129

View attachment 901128View attachment 901127View attachment 901126

View attachment 901125

Sharksbreath 3

View attachment 901101 View attachment 901100 View attachment 901099

View attachment 901098

Kushberry
View attachment 901103 View attachment 901104 View attachment 901102


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Apr 26, 2010)

VERY NICE SAMPLES!
I wish i can harvest enough for months.
Awesome grow all around.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 26, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> congrats on completing your grow man was a pleasure to watch!


Thanks MV, sorry about your plants. I hope the move went well for you.



Someguy15 said:


> ROFL @ the pic....nice harvest man!


Just be sure and use a soft rope! lol

Thanks SG15...Your PE is awesome bru!!! I was going to get PE but it was sold out...


----------



## SL2 (Apr 26, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> VERY NICE SAMPLES!
> I wish i can harvest enough for months.
> Awesome grow all around.


Thanks pts...


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pics of the lst-ing for the wife!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mmmmm.. the BB buds look amazing!! with all those dark red hairs.. mann what I would do for a little sample bud of that! hahaha. Looks good man. The Sharksbreath sample bud looks really nice too. very frosty!! and colorful


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 26, 2010)

Holy Hell! That BB bud looks like it should be named 'red dragon'! 
YUMMMMMM!

Great pics!
+rep


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks pts...


One hellova job SL2, a pleasure to watch. I bet you are gald with the new RIU format, multiple pic load ups at one time is handy!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Apr 27, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Great pics of the lst-ing for the wife!!!


Dont use ski rope! lol



chb444220 said:


> Mmmmm.. the BB buds look amazing!! with all those dark red hairs.. mann what I would do for a little sample bud of that! hahaha. Looks good man. The Sharksbreath sample bud looks really nice too. very frosty!! and colorful


The BB is awesome, love the smell... Those red hairs are awesome... You need to come over and taste some of this shit!!!



MrSoloDolo said:


> Holy Hell! That BB bud looks like it should be named 'red dragon'!
> YUMMMMMM!
> 
> Great pics!
> +rep


lol yea I thought RD was suppose to have the red hairs...
Thanks MSD



DST said:


> One hellova job SL2, a pleasure to watch. I bet you are gald with the new RIU format, multiple pic load ups at one time is handy!!!
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks DST, loved your video...

Im liking the new site better now that I have a clue how to use it... lol


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 27, 2010)

SL2 FOR PRESIDENT!! Lol great job bro was a pleasure to watch. I'd love to come over and taste some but I cant but you can have my address lol. I know you said you were gonna take a break but after the break you got any idea what you will be growing?


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Apr 27, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks MSD, I am getting better...Yea SB3 is something else....She is on DynaGro. Had yellowing but no burnt or crispy leaves with DG just FF.
> 
> On the Fox Farm plants I gave too much N, got N tox, I think, and the leaf claw, flushed them, I kept changing the nute strength, added some calmag which they seem to not like at all, anyway the leaves turned crispy. Yellowing and color change is fine in late flower but the crispy burnt leaves suck. Its my fault, less is more with FF especially with Tiger Bloom imo.


just a couple questions for ya sl2, did you cut in extra perlite, and what soil were you using? its been so damn long that i cant remember now. the harvest looks awesome dude. were you running the solubales from ff too?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 27, 2010)

that stinks that thew other seed didnt germ.. but like u said..im sure you'll find a few while jarring up.. adn if not.. well that stinks.. but at the same time.. thats good for you! =D means u did a good job removing the pollen sacs my friend. =)

Now im getting sad tho..... cuz your not doin another grow for a while.... =*( just sucks cuz we were flowering around the same time.. actually.. this last grow we started flowering on the SAME EXACT day.. which was pretty weird.. lol... 

Well.. until you decide to start another grow.. Im gonna have to just re-read your last 2 grows a few times.. lol. that wont be hard tho.. your journals are very well put together.. and full of beautiful pics.. i will have no problem re-reading them. =)


----------



## SL2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> SL2 FOR PRESIDENT!! Lol great job bro was a pleasure to watch. I'd love to come over and taste some but I cant but you can have my address lol. I know you said you were gonna take a break but after the break you got any idea what you will be growing?


LMAO thanks D, yea I never push my luck so Im deconstructing the op and going to chill for a while, but Im itchin to go again lol.

I am going to only grow 4 or 5 plants, veg to 24" and see how big I can get them. 

I try to match strains based on flower time and height. I have a website I use for this. I was thinking 2 Strawberry Cough and 2 Big Buddha Blue Cheese or the 5 GHS Bubba Kush or 2 Super Lemon Haze, 1 Big Bang and 1 Lemon Skink, idk, I want to grow them all lol 

Here is my list of seeds, what do you think?

DP Strawberry Cough (2 ea)
Big Buddha C H I E S E L (1 ea)
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (2 ea)
Barneys Farm Red Diesel (1)
Barneys Farm Blue Cheese (1)
GHS Super Lemon Haze (2 ea)
GHS Bubba Kush (5)
GHS White Widow (1)
GHS Lemon Skunk (1)
GHS Hawaiian Snow
GHS Super Silver Haze (1)
GHS White Rhino (1)
GHS Big Bang (1) 
Reserva Privada Cole Train (1)
DNA Sharksbreath (4 ea)
DNA Kandy Kush x Skunk (3 ea)
DNA Kushberry x Skunk (3 ea)
DNA OG18 x Skunk (3 ea)
DNA LA Confidential x Skunk (2 ea)
DNA Sleestack x Skunk (3 ea)
DNA Chocolope (1 ea)
DNA Hashplant Haze (2 ea)
MarijuanaSeeds.nl White Widow (4)
MarijuanaSeeds.nl Big Bud (4) 
Dinafem Blue Hash (1 ea)
Dinafem Power Kush (1 ea)
Dinafem White Widow (1 ea)
Dinafem Moby Dick (2 ea)



wowisuckatthis said:


> just a couple questions for ya sl2, did you cut in extra perlite, and what soil were you using? its been so damn long that i cant remember now. the harvest looks awesome dude. were you running the solubales from ff too?


Thanks wow, really like the BB and the LSD is awesome!!!! My 2 fav so far...

No extra perlite, I wanted some FF chunky but it was a special order and I could not weight, I will use it the next time. I use Ocean Forest. I used all liquid nutes from FF and DG. 

On FF all I used was Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger bloom, did not use the Beastie, Cha Ching or Open Sesame this time. My buds seem to be much smaller this time compared to the WWs last grow. That shit works but imo you have to use it lightly to keep your leaves healthy. I know FF can grow some nice big buds if used correctly. Something I am trying to get a grip on. BB1, SB1 and LSD1 all used FF

On DynaGro I used Foliage Pro 9-3-6, Bloom 3-12-6 and Mag Pro 2 -15-4. I like how simple DG is and its cheap. I also think DG can grow some good bud too just have to learn where the edge is. BB2, SB3, LSD2, RD and KB were on DG. 

I am going to compare the yeild and smoke / high quality of DG and FF to decide which one I am going to master. 

I am thinking of trying this Moonshineman Mix: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=23970 No feed just water!!!


----------



## SL2 (Apr 28, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> that stinks that thew other seed didnt germ.. but like u said..im sure you'll find a few while jarring up.. adn if not.. well that stinks.. but at the same time.. thats good for you! =D means u did a good job removing the pollen sacs my friend. =)
> 
> Now im getting sad tho..... cuz your not doin another grow for a while.... =*( just sucks cuz we were flowering around the same time.. actually.. this last grow we started flowering on the SAME EXACT day.. which was pretty weird.. lol...
> 
> Well.. until you decide to start another grow.. Im gonna have to just re-read your last 2 grows a few times.. lol. that wont be hard tho.. your journals are very well put together.. and full of beautiful pics.. i will have no problem re-reading them. =)


Thanks chb, I just got lucky, there were so many nanners I said FI, lol I think that one seed didnt germ because it was young. I saw a couple on the BB last night...we will find some for sure...

I rent so I dont push my luck...I am itchin to go again, It might not be long, I have another place I may set up the cabinet. idk...I am trying to buy a house so I can keep this rolling. Going to build a grow room and I want to do some outdoor grows with my taller strains.

Almost all the old pics in my threads are gone. So the threads arnt worth shit now....


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 28, 2010)

Think it would be cool to do the ones you have two diff breeders of the same strains that and chocolope and kandy kush sound appealing just by name For my next grow I want to do Vanilla Kush Violator Kush and OG kush(if it ever comes in lol) check tude for barny farms vanilla kush sounds FANTASTIC and dillweed just finished the violator and he had lots of praise for it. but i really want to grow one of those sativas that say they have the trippy effects those are both indica but still me and my girl love the sound of the vanilla i will deff be growing it soon =D


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Apr 28, 2010)

dude..... very nice lol

you know were it says stoner right there 
it should say god in front of iot


----------



## chb444220 (May 3, 2010)

sooo hows everything going man...? havent heard from ya in a while.... im guessing ur enjoying all ur beautiful buds!! lol. my guess is u tried smoking a little of each strain.. and it knowcked you out... and ur gonna wake up tomorrow or the next day likke.. wtf? lol/. I've been asleep for 6 days???? lol


----------



## Delux83 (May 3, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> sooo hows everything going man...? havent heard from ya in a while.... im guessing ur enjoying all ur beautiful buds!! lol. my guess is u tried smoking a little of each strain.. and it knowcked you out... and ur gonna wake up tomorrow or the next day likke.. wtf? lol/. I've been asleep for 6 days???? lol


lol yeah or he got realf paranoid and has his house locked up with the windows bared and the phone and internet unpluged thinking the feds are bout to raid him... but seriously lol where you go


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> lol yeah or he got realf paranoid and has his house locked up with the windows bared and the phone and internet unpluged thinking the feds are bout to raid him... but seriously lol where you go


lmao.. yeaa. gotta be sumthing like that... w.e. it is.. im sure it has sumthing to do with his weed. lol. =D Lucky Bastard!


----------



## MrSoloDolo (May 4, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Here is my list of seeds, what do you think?
> 
> DP Strawberry Cough (2 ea)
> Big Buddha C H I E S E L (1 ea)
> ...



This List is CRAZY!!
Which of these have you smoked before?


----------



## SL2 (May 5, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> This List is CRAZY!!
> Which of these have you smoked before?


None of them other than WW. I am trying to find out what I like...


----------



## SL2 (May 5, 2010)

Whatzup peeps! I got them all snipped and jared. 

Here are the results:
SB1 64g
SB3 64g
BB1 69g
BB2 67g
LSD1 68g
LSD2 57g
KB 74g
RD 61g

Total: 524g / 18,71 oz / 1.17 lbs

Rankings: 
1. LSD is in a league od its own. This aint for pussies! lol I forget where, who and what I am doing. Save this one for when you have nothing to do. 
2. Red Dragon, my favorite so far, clear, up, energetic, smooths out to a nice relaxing stone. Nice smell and taste, a little harsh.
3. BB very nice berry smell, just makes me feel good. BB2 seems to be better than BB1. 
4. SB, was not that imppressed at first then I burned some SB1 last night and man oh man, sweet smell, a little edgy then just a nice stone. Could be a favorite for sure.
5. KB has some nasty looking buds, for me it is mt least favorite. Just knocks me the fck out and leaves me with a heavy cloudy head feeling. Hangover...

I try to think about the high so I can do a report but I get too fckd up and forget! lol
Ill do a detailed report on the smoke as time goes by and they cure more....


----------



## goofygolfer (May 5, 2010)

kiss-ass

I THINK THAT ABOUT SUMS IT UP


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 6, 2010)

damn!! i like the sounds of LSD and KB


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 6, 2010)

Awesome work skeet, that's a lot of high quality smoke you've got there!


----------



## SL2 (May 6, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> kiss-ass
> 
> I THINK THAT ABOUT SUMS IT UP





HookedOnChronic said:


> damn!! i like the sounds of LSD and KB





Jerry Garcia said:


> Awesome work skeet, that's a lot of high quality smoke you've got there!


Thanks guys! I wish I could burn one with yall. They are all really awesome and potent, its fun to feel the different high / stone from each, says a lot for good breeders and strains. I can only imagin what a good gardner could do with these...Im ready to grow again!!!


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks guys! I wish I could burn one with yall. They are all really awesome and potent, its fun to feel the different high / stone from each, says a lot for good breeders and strains. I can only imagin what a good gardner could do with these...Im ready to grow again!!!


Sooo modest SL2, would have repped you but I have run out of Rep juice on this thread, off to do some weights now to work my Rep capabilities back up....enjoy the Candy.

Peace, DST


----------



## Revelations (May 6, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks guys! I wish I could burn one with yall. They are all really awesome and potent, its fun to feel the different high / stone from each, says a lot for good breeders and strains. I can only imagin what a good gardner could do with these...Im ready to grow again!!!


I followed this journal silently and am so very impressed with how well it turned out. Inspiring me on what I am setting up now, thank you for sharing it.

I also want to add DP strawberry caugh is very prone to hermie. More so then most other hermie prone strains imo.


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2010)

still cant get over how much you ended up with man... good fuckin job!! wow... is all i can say!!

cant wait to see the buds after they've been cured for a lil bit.. thts when they look best!! about 2 weeks of curing.. they're gonna look evem more amazing... if thats possible. =)


----------



## Revelations (May 6, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Whatzup peeps! I got them all snipped and jared.
> 
> Here are the results:
> SB1 64g
> ...


I have read on other threads that you can expect to yield around an ounce per gallon of soil if grown under a 600 watt light. SL2, this seems to be possible seeing your yields exceeded that any chance on your next grow you can use 3 gallon smart pots and see if you yield closer to 100 grams a plant?

I am sure you already have plans, but I was wanting your opinion on this idea as it seems to fall in line with your harvest. 

I hope it is ok I asked here I just really respect your grow, and would love your opinion.


----------



## Delux83 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## SL2 (May 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Sooo modest SL2, would have repped you but I have run out of Rep juice on this thread, off to do some weights now to work my Rep capabilities back up....enjoy the Candy.
> 
> Peace, DST


HEY DST! Thanks bru...I do man, I suck, lol I could do SO much better, thats what my plants are telling me and what I see. Dont get me wrong, ALL this shit is freaking unreal...good breeder/strains...but I can improve a lot, just keep tweekin the process, finding that edge...

Come on over man, well burn some RED DRAGON and hit the heavy bag [email protected][email protected]!!


----------



## SL2 (May 6, 2010)

Revelations said:


> I followed this journal silently and am so very impressed with how well it turned out. Inspiring me on what I am setting up now, thank you for sharing it.
> 
> I also want to add DP strawberry caugh is very prone to hermie. More so then most other hermie prone strains imo.


Thanks Rev, I am glad you like it. I didnt get many questions on the cabinet, I guess peeps didnt give a shit or didnt understand how it works...lol 

I heard the SC likes to hermie... I hate that...Buuutt, the DP BBs I just grew both hermied and I have only found like eight seeds out of eight plants total. They didnt hermie untill after mid flower. I am going to grow SC with Super Lemon Haze, 2 of each next grow...


----------



## SL2 (May 6, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> still cant get over how much you ended up with man... good fuckin job!! wow... is all i can say!!
> 
> cant wait to see the buds after they've been cured for a lil bit.. thts when they look best!! about 2 weeks of curing.. they're gonna look evem more amazing... if thats possible. =)


Thanks chb, thay could have been a lot bigger, I was dissapointed, that 12 WW weighed 128g!!!! but Im happy cause the smoke is fckn sweeeettt...hell I cant smoke all this shit anyway!!!! lol

I took a few bud shots at jarrin so Ill throw them up for ya...

Oh, I forgot, I got like 8 good dark speckled beans, I think they are Dragon Berry or DBB...


----------



## SL2 (May 6, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> kiss-ass
> 
> I THINK THAT ABOUT SUMS IT UP


WTF??????????? where you been man????????? lmao

whats up next for ya goof??? did ya get those Acapulco Gold beans?


----------



## SL2 (May 6, 2010)

Revelations said:


> I have read on other threads that you can expect to yield around an ounce per gallon of soil if grown under a 600 watt light. SL2, this seems to be possible seeing your yields exceeded that any chance on your next grow you can use 3 gallon smart pots and see if you yield closer to 100 grams a plant?
> 
> 
> I am sure you already have plans, but I was wanting your opinion on this idea as it seems to fall in line with your harvest.
> ...


Thanks Rev, your too kind my friend... you may ask me anything at anytime...Im just learning. 

Nice tid-bit of info. I did not know that. Oh its more than possible. I got 4.5 oz off one 12 wk WW and 3 oz on the other 10.5 wk WW on my last grow, same cabinet, same 600 light. Thats a 106g / plant aveage....not bad ahhhh...

You can grow perfect plants in 2 gal pots, well a better gardner than me can, lol, they just require more frequent watering / feeding, an you need to watch the nute mix closer. But if you want to grow 3' and up then a 5 gal min should be used. imo 

For my cabinet, 4x4, my 600, I think 4 to 6 plants, depending on strain, would do best for most productive quality buds from top to bottom. I am also going to 5 gal smart pots and just 4 plants, prob DP starwberry cough and GHS super lemon haze, 2 each. Gonna veg til 18 to 24" and let it rip!!! may get the 1000/600/400 galaxy balast for this one. At the least I am going to a 600 conversion mh bulb or the last 4 wk veg...should reap with nice big buds if I can keep the nutes straight,,,,,, but I have a plan..........


----------



## SL2 (May 6, 2010)

Delux83 said:


>


You crazy ass mofo!!! lmao 

Whats UP D??? I hope all is well....


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> HEY DST! Thanks bru...I do man, I suck, lol I could do SO much better, thats what my plants are telling me and what I see. Dont get me wrong, ALL this shit is freaking unreal...good breeder/strains...but I can improve a lot, just keep tweekin the process, finding that edge...
> 
> Come on over man, well burn some RED DRAGON and hit the heavy bag [email protected][email protected]!!


Seriously man, you don't want my sticky hands in yer stash jar.......you have heard of Old Mother Hubbard and her cupboard.....that was me, raided the lot, hahahahaha.

If we can't keep improving then what are we bothering for eh!!

Peace and have a shtoney weekend

DST from over here to over there.


----------



## Delux83 (May 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> You crazy ass mofo!!! lmao
> 
> Whats UP D??? I hope all is well....


Things are deff getting better bro thanks for asking just waiting for the funds to start coming in from the new job so i can get things kicking again lol what i have going now is a joke didnt do enough research on autos first and losing the job b4 i got soil sucked to lol now they stuck in party cups a lil longer and they already sexing kinda funy seeing plants so small starting to sex cant even tell what they doing yet so damn tiny lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks chb, thay could have been a lot bigger, I was dissapointed, that 12 WW weighed 128g!!!! but Im happy cause the smoke is fckn sweeeettt...hell I cant smoke all this shit anyway!!!! lol
> 
> I took a few bud shots at jarrin so Ill throw them up for ya...
> 
> Oh, I forgot, I got like 8 good dark speckled beans, I think they are Dragon Berry or DBB...


yeaa, i probly coulda let mine go for a lil bit longer... but wat can ya doooo? no sense in beatin urself up over it right? not gonna get anywhere that way. you still ended up with a shitload of bomb ass weed. and all different types too!!

and cant wait to see the pics man!! =D

and you did!!!!??? thats GREAT news!! woohoo. i was hopin u at least found a couple. well thats not bad tho.. only 8 seeds.. considering ur plant hermied.. 8 seeds isnt that many at all.

Mmmmmm. DragoBerry sounds BOMBBB!! and of course.. sooo doesnt Double-Berry!! Welll... if ur still interested in gettin rid of some seeds.. just let me know..  I will gladly take them off ur hands for you!! i want to grow something other thatn white widow again... =/

just lemme know man.. and if u do.. like i said.. i will do a journal on them.. and will owe u.. big time!! kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## Tatan (May 8, 2010)

Yeah thats an amazing list, hope you grow them all soon


----------



## BuddhaBud (May 10, 2010)

kiss-ass 
damn bro thats a fuckin nice harvest - havent been on RIU in awhile (actually im due for an update on my thread, maybe when the lights go on tonight) so i missed the ends of some of ur babies  but DAYUUMMM them bitches looked nice when i left and now they got 2/3 o's a piece!!

props SL, hit us up with ur next grow!


----------



## the420 apprentice (Jun 24, 2010)

whats up skeet its been i while been real busy. not really likeing the cable thing to many hours and im not making what i should to cover the exspenses so im lookin for work now.my little boy should be born in about3-4 weeks im pretty excitied about that and one of the reasons i want more time at home no more 12+ hour days. havent done much wit h the grow thing just finished a couple auto flowers they turned out nice and the smoke was tasty and smooth. i got one uknown strain that got mixed up with some others that i toped and now has four colas and its bushing out nicely. i will shoot a pic when im setting around this weekend. ur doing a awesome job with your grows man and getting impressive yeilds. your diffenentley honeing your skills brother. keep it up ill be around a little more.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 10, 2010)

havent heard from you in ages SL2 hope all is well


----------



## lonestand (Jan 11, 2011)

ok i am getting blueberry for sure now!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 11, 2011)

lonestand said:


> ok i am getting blueberry for sure now!


Yea man give her a try. I had Dutch Passion but I want to try Joey Weed BB like Highlander grew. I want that purple man...


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

oi oi savaloy....back on SL2.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey there DST

Lonestand bumped this dead thread lol. Here is where Im hang now. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383754-bubbakush-superlemonhaze-whitewidow-whiterhino-lemonskunk.html


----------



## lonestand (Jan 12, 2011)

~yes but BB looks so cool i coulden't help myself  i bet a room full of BB has got to smell awsome


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Its cool bro I dont mind. Most of the pics in this thread got messed up somehow when the site changed. But there are some good pics left. Mine had a very strong BB smell for a while but it changed a bit in the end. You could taste it in the smoke though...


----------

